# Every day at the loft...



## ThePigeonKid

We can post little notes on what happened at the loft every day, today at my loft the squab opened its eyes.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Today at the loft I had three consecutive hawk attacks  No one was hurt though! I also introduced two of my squeakers to the landing board...which...they just turned right around and fluttered back in the loft


----------



## RodSD

Today I was shocked to find that half of my birds are on my house roof after I came back around 5 pm. I was pretty sure my loft was locked. Then I saw that my home-made sputniks trap exit door actually broke so my birds escaped. It is raining, cold, and with winds of 20-30 mph today. And my birds can't get in because the entrance door on the trap is locked. And when I saw several flight or tail feathers on the ground I thought a hawk may have gotten one while I was gone. I was missing one until I saw it hiding. Whew! All was safe again. This bad weather with almost non-stop rain exposes the weakness of my loft's design.


----------



## Guest

today at my loft Lenard came back after being attacked by a hawk two days ago , this is the second time poor Lenard was attacked after being on lockdown for over a month now.The birds will stay in til the end of feb. and we will give it a go then and see what happens ..


----------



## Lovebirds

I had my OB's out today for a while. Went out and saw that 7 were out.....the rest were in the loft. The 7 would fly to the loft but wouldn't land......I knew then something was wrong. Took almost two hours to convince them it was safe, so I locked them back up. Something, probably a hawk had gotten after them I guess.........will keep them locked up a few days.


----------



## A_Smith

Today in my loft the water didn't freeze  And the babies were still wearing there new bands.


----------



## Pegasus

I had my 1st 2 babies on trap door training and it went smooth as I expect it...I thought I'm going to have a hard time when I put them there but 761 went in like s/he been there before, but 762 had to struggle a bit trying to figure out where is the entrance...Went well and good first day of TDT...And banded another baby...


----------



## ezemaxima

Today... I wormed all my birds except for the 4 babies and they are in the aviary as we speak. I noticed some of them to be losing weight. I'm confused cause no sign of sickness in the loft but alot of cooing and mating going on.


----------



## moonshadow

Today in my bird room I was attacked by a great big pink monster that stabbed at me with it's razor sharp beak!! Run for your lives!! ATTACK!!










Oh, never mind. My bad. It's just my squab Scooter.


----------



## Guest

ezemaxima said:


> Today... I wormed all my birds except for the 4 babies and they are in the aviary as we speak. I noticed some of them to be losing weight. I'm confused cause no sign of sickness in the loft but alot of cooing and mating going on.


ezemaxima you need to look up youngbirds disease ,sometimes the transition of weaning causes lots of strees on youngbirds and they tend to lose weight so fast that they dont recover fast enuf to survive ..

http://www.auspigeonco.com.au/Articles/Young_Bird_Disease.html
http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/treatment-plan/specificinfections-ybs.php
http://www.albertaclassic.net/E.coli/sickness.php


----------



## texas.410

Today at my lofts my new Parlor Tumblers laid there first egg. I cant wait to start producing these birds they are the most fun bird I have ever had.


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Today in my loft...nothing at all happened  LOL! I whistled, they came down, ate/drank while I was in the loft, then happily went back to their perches


----------



## ezemaxima

LokotaLoft said:


> ezemaxima you need to look up youngbirds disease ,sometimes the transition of weaning causes lots of strees on youngbirds and they tend to lose weight so fast that they dont recover fast enuf to survive ..
> 
> http://www.auspigeonco.com.au/Articles/Young_Bird_Disease.html
> http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/treatment-plan/specificinfections-ybs.php
> http://www.albertaclassic.net/E.coli/sickness.php


Thanks but you got it wrong. It's my old birds that seem to be losing weight. I haven't wormed them this year since I wasn't going to let them breed soon but alot of cooing, taildrags and mating going on in my loft.


----------



## Guest

ezemaxima said:


> Thanks but you got it wrong. It's my old birds that seem to be losing weight. I haven't wormed them this year since I wasn't going to let them breed soon but alot of cooing, taildrags and mating going on in my loft.


 sorry exe thought you was talking youngbirds, if I was you, I would then treat for worms and cocci and see how they are after that


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today at my loft I got a picture of Black Spot sitting on my finger.










It is (50*) degrees here.


----------



## james fillbrook

baby problems and lost homers not a good day


----------



## james fillbrook

ThePigeonKid said:


> Today at my loft I got a picture of Black Spot sitting on my finger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is (50*) degrees here.


every thing is going well for every one but not me


----------



## RodSD

Wohoo ThePigeonKid! That is nice.

At my place today I saw one broken egg. And one cock seemed to have made a nest on the floor on a hidden corner even though 4 nest boxes are available. His partner took one nest box and stayed on the nest bowl. So the hen wants the upper floor while the cock wants the ground floor. Mismatch pairing?


----------



## batman23

today was a wonderful day i was able to let go of my birds since the sun was out and i didnt see no hawk i was able to let them go for about 30mins and went in after that. wonderful day!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today when I went to feed the pigeons the squab was squawking for food.  The temperature is 63 degrees.


----------



## Pegasus

*Nothing new here...*

Feed the birds...Train the rookies...Scrape the floor...Put fresh water in the fount...


----------



## Dezirrae

It's 65 and sunny here in central NJ - what a treat this time of year!! Kong's enjoying the screened in porch. I'd give Hope & Pidge some time out that (after putting Kong in another room of course) but they seem to be quite content snuggling in their nest inside. I do have the windows open so at least they are getting some fresh air.

Black Spot is adorable TPK - looks quite happy too!



james fillbrook said:


> baby problems and lost homers not a good day


I'm sorry to hear this news james  I hope things start looking better for you soon!


----------



## wolfwood

Today at my loft .... the thermometer must be broken....says it's 70*F in the sun *YAHOO!* I've opened the windows and the pij's seem to like the sun although Magellan would like the screens to be gone!

We're hoping that this is one of the last days in the loft without babies!!!


----------



## Ed

you can see what goes on in my loft everyday at the link below.
it works best if you use internet explorer and install the active X video drivers it asks to install the first time you view my loft cam

http://ston3d.no-ip.org:8888/


----------



## spirit wings

today in the loft, I have a new frillback hatchling. also let the homers out to fly in very windy weather, the acrobatic flying was impressive and they got a great workout, they trapped in sooner than expected I think due to the wind.


----------



## moonshadow

Well, today my little Scooter (who may end up being called Squishy) is starting to get some really good feathers starting. He looks like a little porcupine or a hedgehog.  So cute! Oh, and I brought my one tamer hen upstairs and let her sit in the windowsill. Then I played bird sounds while she sat there. She pretended she was outside and that is was summer time. It was so funny.


----------



## wolfwood

moonshadow said:


> .... She pretended she was outside and that is was summer time...


lol So did I!!


----------



## moonshadow

LOL. We're almost there! Just another month before things really warm up!


----------



## Guest

today the birds all had a nice bath and layed in the sun and finally enjoyed a nice warm day for once


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Last night the wind was so strong that it ripped some shingles off of my loft. We'll have to fix it this spring.

Today, the squab would stand up every time I turned around and try to follow me.


----------



## james fillbrook

Dezirrae said:


> It's 65 and sunny here in central NJ - what a treat this time of year!! Kong's enjoying the screened in porch. I'd give Hope & Pidge some time out that (after putting Kong in another room of course) but they seem to be quite content snuggling in their nest inside. I do have the windows open so at least they are getting some fresh air.
> 
> Black Spot is adorable TPK - looks quite happy too!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear this news james  I hope things start looking better for you soon!


well i feel better now lost homer came home now got 2 more pairs of 2 day old babies things are looking up


----------



## Maggie-NC

Well, today, Lewis changed the pine straw in the nest boxes. We took our little rescued fledgling Frankie out to visit with the big boys and girls and test his flying. He is very scared and would fly back to Lewis continually for protection.  He is at that cute age.

We also have had our pigeon Me-3 wintering in the house because he was sick early winter, but he went out to visit with his wife Katie for the day.

It is so beautiful here - about 69 degrees - but very windy.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

james fillbrook said:


> well i feel better now lost homer came home now got 2 more pairs of 2 day old babies things are looking up


We're glad things are going better for you! 

Whoops I forgot, today it is 44 degrees, with a severe weather alert for wind. But the sun is still shining!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Today my newly formed breeder pair have started building their nest. They've been mating for a week to 2 weeks and I think the cock wants the hen to lay eggs now. Now I just need to find a cock for my other hen, I think she's feeling a bit out of place with her loft mates being paired up and all.


----------



## batman23

today i check the eggs of my favorite bird Batman and i saw thats its hatching already! very cool.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

At my loft today, it is 34 degrees out. Nothing is really happening at the loft right now.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

The squab is getting bigger and bigger.  It is 32 degrees here. So, whats going on at your lofts?


----------



## Lovebirds

Well, lets see.......it's 60 here today. Sunny, although there was a call for rain....haven't seen a drop. Got 2 new babies hatched yesterday and 2 other were supposed to hatch, and did so, but sometime during the night. 
I've got my first round of YB's trapping now......still haven't been out of the loft without the settling cage, but I do this every year, so..........in time......
I've got one more set of eggs to hatch. Should hatch tomorrow. They were fostered under Scooter and Dory....if both eggs hatch, I'm probably going to take one and give it to Rosie. I don't think that Scooter or Dory can keep two regular sized homers covered and we are supposed to get another cold spell the next few days. Rosie has been sitting on dummy eggs and IF they were real, it would be about time for them to hatch, so her raising one shouldn't be a problem.
Our OB races start in about 6 weeks. Gotta get those OB's on the road pretty soon.


----------



## wolfwood

Well ... today in our Loft .... everyone is healthy & happy, and little Luna's crop has been VERY full every time we've checked!! 

Oh yeah, and we have _ANOTHER_ egg! This time it belongs to Atlantis!!! Hmmmm....3 Hens, 2 Cocks, 1 squab, & (soon to be) *4* eggs. The house fills up fast, doesn't it?!








Atlantis & her very 1st - ever - egg!


----------



## spirit wings

that is a nice pic....very pretty in b/w


----------



## RodSD

Today one of my breeders figured out the fake dummy egg so they stopped incubating after 3 days. I put those dummy eggs after the hen broke all both eggs accidentally--laying on the floor rolling and on the perch. But four more days I should expect some hatchings from my new breeder. The eggs look opaque so there must be something inside.


----------



## batman23

today i rehome 2 homers that terry gave me. and the second egg of my batman hatch too.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

That is nice pic Judi! 

Today it is 30 degrees. Sadly, I found my squab had been killed.  I don't know what killed it, but it was a mess. Sad day.


----------



## Dezirrae

Wolfwood - that is a stunning picture! I have a weakness for black-n-white photos anyway, but your shot is so clear and peaceful. Make sure you submit that in this year's annual photo contest!

TPK - I'm soooooo sorry to hear about your squab  I know how excited you've been about him/her. Comforting {{{hugs}}}

Today in central Jersey it's too cold/windy for the kids to be outside so they've opted for bath day inside. Quite a mess inside the cage - but they soooooo enjoy all the splashing & soaking. I love watching up


----------



## TAWhatley

batman23 said:


> today i rehome 2 homers that terry gave me. and the second egg of my batman hatch too.


Congratulations on the new baby! Which 2 homers went to a new home? Just curious ..

Terry


----------



## Guest

TAWhatley said:


> Congratulations on the new baby! Which 2 homers went to a new home? Just curious ..
> 
> Terry


Terry I think he ment he rehomed them to his house lol  

today at the loft we had a visit from two different hawks ,one a sharpie and the other a cooper... this one was enjoying himself sitting on the avairy roof til I tried to take his unwanted photo opp  this is all I caught of him as he made a hasty retreat lol


----------



## della

Today in my loft Alabaster and Bianca are getting ready to lay more eggs: Alabaster has selected the nest site (on the floor again, but this time I am ready for them with lots of fresh hay spread so that the eggs don't get kicked out) - and he his practically sitting on top of Bianca as if she is his baby in the nest. Their last baby, Dodo, (1 month old) took its first flight to the loft roof yesterday but is still squawking at dad for a personalized feed and dad is happy to oblige. The weather is warm and sunny and the bushfires that threatened us last week are still burning but are more controlled and no longer an immediate concern for us ( at this stage anyway!)


----------



## wolfwood

ThePigeonKid said:


> That is nice pic Judi!
> 
> Today it is 30 degrees. Sadly, I found my squab had been killed.  I don't know what killed it, but it was a mess. Sad day.


I'm so sorry to hear that, TPK  You were so excited about the baby. I suppose the good news is that nature has a plan for all her creatures. Perhaps this little one was sick and you just didn't/couldn't know. There will be more.

Very sad ....


----------



## batman23

TAWhatley said:


> Congratulations on the new baby! Which 2 homers went to a new home? Just curious ..
> 
> Terry


ooh. no terry i got it rehomed at my place im able to let it go and let them exercise and fly. hahaha... i wouldnt gave away the birds that you gave me i like them! heres a pic of one of the newly rehomed bird.


----------



## RodSD

Today I cleaned the loft, and scraped the floor. I also noticed that my new breeder may have abandoned their 5 day eggs. They are not incubating it when I checked. So 2 of my new breeder pairs wont have 1st round babies. I have a high hope for my other new breeder. Three more days and I should expect some hatching from them. I also have new breeders that I am waiting for the eggs.

Lokotaloft,

My hawk is tamer than yours. My hawk will pose for camera and let me take pictures and videos. All I need to do is now hand out some food, and then I will become a falconer. LOL!


----------



## Pegasus

LokotaLoft, I see that you have a tail of trouble there...Is that from the tree closer to your loft? if so, that is really close ..He's a camera shy ...

I did train my 2 1st born (761 & 762) this year to trap and so far so good...Very successful not even a minute they both go in...Of course the breeders has to have their exercise so brought them out and they were so excited flapping and walking free while my flyers are out flying...


----------



## TAWhatley

*Duh!*

Thank you Batman and Lokota! I think I had a serious brain blip there about the rehoming!  I'm not sure why my brain locked in on they got another home! Sorry and very glad that they are working out for you, Batman!

Terry


----------



## RodSD

At 5 pm today I saw a bird. I though my missing bird came back, but it was my resident hawk. LOL! It went at the top of the pine tree, scaring my birds below, wait awhile and then flew to my neighbor's tree which is his or her roosting site. It looks skinny this time maybe because of this bad weather or rain. I surprisingly feel bad for him or her even though it killed my birds before.


----------



## KIPPY

Nothing exciting happened today they
took a bath atedrankand made a mess (you know)


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Thank you everyone for your kind words about the squab.

Speaking of hawks, the day before yesterday I got this pic (not a really good one).


----------



## Guest

ThePigeonKid said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words about the squab.
> 
> Speaking of hawks, the day before yesterday I got this pic (not a really good one).


thats a real nice redtail you got there , must just be keeping an eye on things for you


----------



## Guest

Pegasus said:


> LokotaLoft, I see that you have a tail of trouble there...Is that from the tree closer to your loft? if so, that is really close ..He's a camera shy ...


 Pegasus that was a shot of it taking off from the top of my coop , my loft is surrounded by trees and hes only shy when there are no pigeons out and about


----------



## Guest

heres a pic of one of my regular redtails in the area ,he doesnt bother my birds but the squirrels sure do run when they see him coming


----------



## ThePigeonKid

That is a really great hawk photo!


----------



## Maggie-NC

TPK, I'm so sorry about your squab. It is really hard losing one.

I wanted to tell you too how much I enjoy this thread and reading about things that go on in members' lofts. You come up with some fun things for us to do!


----------



## Pegasus

I am just glad that I don't much problem when it comes to hawk...Yes they sure chase my birds to the fullest but so far he didn't get anyone of my birds with those claws of death...

I found two eggs in the loft from  I'm not sure which hen layed these eggs but I have to contain them for now until the 2nd eggs come...The I will decide if they are matured enough to incubate the eggs...


----------



## Jay3

You found 2 eggs that you don't know who they belong to? Where were they? Wasn't anyone with them?


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Thanks Lady Tarheel. Today at my loft it is 30 degrees and all the pigeons are doing great.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Today at my loft . . . ooooops . . . I don't have a loft . . . YET


----------



## Lovebirds

Well, let's see.......I banded one baby this morning. My pairs are getting ready to start laying their third round of eggs,....all of which will be replaced with dummy eggs. I'm done for this year. Got 4 more to band and that's it.


----------



## pigeonpoo

Today in my loft I put all the babies with tails 1" or more down onto the loft floor. Some cocks are too busy driving their hens to feed their babies well. By putting them all down it means that all the cocks feed them and their little crops are always full. I would never put down less than six babies at a time, for some reason, when you put several down they don't get scalped. +


----------



## Lovebirds

pigeonpoo said:


> I would never put down less than six babies at a time, for some reason, when you put several down they don't get scalped. +


You're right. This year, I only have 4 pair of birds in the breeding section so I haven't been able to put the babies in the floor. There's only been 2 at a time old enough and my old red cock is so mean. He goes after the babies....next year, he's going in an individual breeding pen. 
Normally, I have 6 or 8 pair and 6 to 10 babies that I can put in the floor and don't have a problem, but not this year.


----------



## pigeonpoo

It is strange Renee, it's as though by putting down more babies the cocks become mesmerised or confused and don't know which one to peck at!


----------



## wolfwood

Today ....

Polaris is doing double-time-mothering as Calypso has chosen Nest #2 & egg sitting over Nest #1 & caring for Luna. I guess that's ok - Atlantis & Calypso are both less than 1 y/o, new to this parenting thing, and there are* 2* new eggs (eventually 2 babies, I hope) while Polaris is a year older and has some experience as a mother ... and has only Luna to tend to. It'll be interesting to see if Calypso splits his parenting time between the 2 nests or if the daughter's youth has really won over the mother's maturity ..... MEN!!!1


----------



## RodSD

Today I found a rabbit on my yard while I was feeding my pigeons.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f40/found-a-rabbit-33553.html


----------



## Pegasus

Jay3 said:


> You found 2 eggs that you don't know who they belong to? Where were they? Wasn't anyone with them?


They are in nestboxes, I saw them when I feed them this morning and grab them right away and took them inside...I'll wait for the 2nd eggs from the hens then put the 1st eggs back...But I don't think they will hatch them, the pair is less than a year old so I doubt they will incubate the eggs...But I have some good foster pair who will or can hatch them if they are fertile...


----------



## ThePigeonKid

What kind of pellet food did you feed the rabbit?


----------



## RodSD

Because I never had rabbit before, I had no clue what to feed them so I just gave it the pigeon pellets I am using. The rabbit is gone now. It went somewhere. It just looked hungry so my guilty conscience made me feed it. I found out that they are herbivore. That rabbit enjoyed the pellets that it stayed about close to 1 hour at my yard. On my reading, they have rabbit pellets, too and that I should have given it hay. It is not my pet. It may have been a lost pet.


----------



## wolfwood

Today...

*Luna's* eyes are starting to open! Little black slits in the middle of opaqueness!!! And (s)he has a voice!!! *Polaris* was NOT happy about having an intruder around but we may handle little Luna a bit tonight, anyway. I imagine Polaris is getting a little cranky after 48hrs of no help from Calypso. btw, Luna is 4 days old today.

*Atlantis* was sitting on her eggs this morning and laid there calmly as I _VERY_ quietly stroked her chest a couple times. She's the calmest of the bunch, anyway, so I figured I'd start "hand training" with her. Calypso is sitting the eggs now, but apparently had the morning off and really didn't want much to do with me either. He seemed happy to have the loft space to himself (everyone else is on a nest). I also stood near him with my arm outstretched just a bit and talked to him (without eye contact) and he just watched me .... but didn't fly. I think I'll do that a bunch ... and maybe he'll calm down a bit too.

*Skye* was sitting on her eggs this morning and *Magellan* (aka "Birdzilla") wasn't as aggressive towards me as usual. He kept perching on the grit feeder so I gave him something else to perch on. He also wasn't grunting at me. So - all in all - I'd say we're (maybe) making some progress. (Which is good, but he's still going into isolation in about 14 days (when his babies are weaned)!!)


So, there you have it. The Tuesday AM Wolfwood Loft update.


----------



## moonshadow

I awoke this morning to "Tap, tap, tap...Tap, tap, tap..." Went down to see the birds and they are sitting on top of the aluminum garbage can I use to store the bags of grain. They were sitting on the lid and pecking it. They had plenty of food, but apparently they liked the noise. I also caught the daddy of my baby and another hen hiding together in the corner!! What a cheating little bugger! I am now almost 100% that I have 3 hens and 1 cock. Of course, I have no idea what the baby will be.


----------



## spirit wings

the frillback babies got banded today, dad bird was better than I thought he would be, stayed on the nest!, so I banded and then just tucked them back under to keep warm. never seizes to amaze me how fast they grow, they filled the palm of my hand. looks good so far. want to clean around the nest tommorow. hope that goes over ok with the parent birds.


----------



## Pegasus

Today in the loft I find out who layed one of the egg the other day...Then in my breeding coop, one of my hen hatched one of her egg (I cross my finger for the other one)...And I trained my two sqeaker to trap, scrape the floor and check each one of them to make sure they are healthy enough and not too skinny...


----------



## maryjane

What a fun thread, I've missed it so far.  That's funny about them liking the noise, Moonshadow. My inside pijies love to stomp around on cardboard boxes and make a bunch of noise. 

Well today, after the umpteenth day in a row of pouring rain, my trusty bird (watching) dog Finn and I climbed into our row boat and rowed through the backyard/pond to the aviaries. Thankfully the pigeons seem to be enjoying the weather since it's dry inside but they still get to see the rain through the open sides. I debated the insanity of trying to rake under the aviaries, as the ground is under a good three or four inches of mud and water. I caught Mrs. Bird and our new pigeon Benji flirting again this morning. . .could it be love? It's so cute since they're both blind in the right eye. Then we canoed back in to the house (Finn's getting better at rowing) and suffered severe drying-offs and then I put Bern and Buddy from their playpen into the bathroom to have a fly around and poop on the windowsill.  Now I'm off to get birdseed, cat food, and a new heat lamp for the Catzebo outside. Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## Guest

today at the loft I switched out about 23 eggs with wooden ones under my birds , have about 7 more to do tomorrow just didnt have enuf wooden eggs with me at the time to get them all swithced out plus a couple were only on their first egg so far


----------



## spirit wings

maryjane said:


> What a fun thread, I've missed it so far.  That's funny about them liking the noise, Moonshadow. My inside pijies love to stomp around on cardboard boxes and make a bunch of noise.
> 
> Well today, after the umpteenth day in a row of pouring rain, my trusty bird (watching) dog Finn and I climbed into our row boat and rowed through the backyard/pond to the aviaries. Thankfully the pigeons seem to be enjoying the weather since it's dry inside but they still get to see the rain through the open sides. I debated the insanity of trying to rake under the aviaries, as the ground is under a good three or four inches of mud and water. I caught Mrs. Bird and our new pigeon Benji flirting again this morning. . .could it be love? It's so cute since they're both blind in the right eye. Then we canoed back in to the house (Finn's getting better at rowing) and suffered severe drying-offs and then I put Bern and Buddy from their playpen into the bathroom to have a fly around and poop on the windowsill.  Now I'm off to get birdseed, cat food, and a new heat lamp for the Catzebo outside. Have a nice day everyone!


we need some of that rain here in Va!...don't want to have to need a row boat though..LOL....I like raking under the aviaries too. sounds like you had a good day with your birds.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Took the baby Frankie out to the aviary again today to exercise. Flying is getting much better. He made it up to one of the higher perches and is so proud of himself. It has been so cold we haven't let the boys and girls bathe for about 3 days but Lewis put in bath water today and they sailed in it and then puffed out to stay warm.


----------



## Lovebirds

Lady Tarheel said:


> Took the baby Frankie out to the aviary again today to exercise. Flying is getting much better. He made it up to one of the higher perches and is so proud of himself. It has been so cold we haven't let the boys and girls bathe for about 3 days but Lewis put in bath water today and they sailed in it and then puffed out to stay warm.


I hadn't given my birds a bath in a few days, but yesterday Everett came in from the loft and said the young birds were "bathing" in their drinking water. I walked out there and they had water all over the floor. It was about 31 degrees........LOL, so I gave them some bath water. The cold didn't matter to them one little bit. BRRRR....


----------



## spirit wings

Lovebirds said:


> I hadn't given my birds a bath in a few days, but yesterday Everett came in from the loft and said the young birds were "bathing" in their drinking water. I walked out there and they had water all over the floor. It was about 31 degrees........LOL, so I gave them some bath water. The cold didn't matter to them one little bit. BRRRR....


that is funny, I picture Everett saying.....uh...honey....uh the young birds are making a mess with the ....uh drinking water....need to do something about that.....LOL..


----------



## Pegasus

Lovebirds said:


> I might forget to feed HIM, but I don't "forget" to feed my birds..........


Tsk! tsk! tsk! 

Renee, you know he might put a stove and a little kitchen area so you will do your cooking in the loft in case you forget to cook inside the house ...


----------



## RodSD

Wow Renee, feed them both at the same time! You wont forget!

Today, after the previous rains, I've decided to do full cleanup of the loft. Then I give my birds a needed bath. It is uneventful today. I also swept the yard of fallen pine tree needles. When it rains and it is windy, there is a lot of pine tree needles mess. My pigeons will get so excited about that, but because they are on a lock down, they just have this look of what is going on.


----------



## maryjane

RodSD said:


> Wow Renee, feed them both at the same time! You wont forget!
> 
> Today, *after the previous rains, I've decided to do full cleanup of the loft.* Then I give my birds a needed bath. It is uneventful today. I also swept the yard of fallen pine tree needles. When it rains and it is windy, there is a lot of pine tree needles mess. My pigeons will get so excited about that, but because they are on a lock down, they just have this look of what is going on.


I am eagerly awaiting that! Can you give them some of the pine needles inside the lofts until they're let out again? I know mine love new nesting materials and it keeps them busy for days.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it was 36 degrees. Two pairs of pigeons laid eggs, one of the eggs was left unattended and I had to dispose of it. I am expecting two more eggs soon!


----------



## batman23

today i had a chance of letting go of my rehomed bird again and thinking that no hawk was around but i was wrong my bird was attack by a hak today luckily he is alive just some feathers and tails missing. bu he can still fly and no bleeding just got half of the tail. hate hawks but their cute


----------



## Tadlac_ASI

im still here at work ,, and cant wait to go home,,, whew
im expecting babies from my velvet pair,,,
this morning i spotted a sign,that the eggs are going to hatch,,, hmmm 
what s that sign ??? hehe cute little beak


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 45 degrees and is pouring down rain, with a severe weather alert. 

At the loft, two more pairs of pigeons laid eggs.


----------



## Lovebirds

ThePigeonKid said:


> Today it is 45 degrees and is pouring down rain, with a severe weather alert.
> 
> At the loft, two more pairs of pigeons laid eggs.


Are you my neighbor?.....
It's 45 here too and pouring down rain............LOL
Therefore, there isn't much going on here today.


----------



## batman23

today was a beautiful day! clean my loft today and gave my birds a bath, they like it even though its a bit cold. then i banded my 5day old bird and they are pretty big because the band barely fit and thnx for oliver for giving me bands.


----------



## RodSD

It was a beautiful day today indeed (60's). I actually got inspired to scrape the floor again. LOL! My new breeder hen seems to be laying an egg today.

MaryJane,

I usually don't want to put pine needles inside my loft that has been rained out especially those that experienced all those nasty wind and rain. If they didn't get wet, then I can gather them and put them inside. Or I just let my birds go in and out of the trap and pick those needles up. But because of my current hawk conditiion, I am changing everything. Now I gather and put needles on the floor and let my birds build their nest.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 23 degrees and snowing. 

The pigeons laid two more eggs!  So now I have four eggs! 

So how is it going for your lofts?


----------



## moonshadow

Well, my little guy now looks like quite the ragamuffin today. He's just at such an awkward stage.










He looks very chickenish. LOL. He's still as indignant as ever though. Do they grow more after their feathers come in? Cause if not he's gonna be very short and round.  That's all my news. I'm not going to talk about his cheating father. That is another story...


----------



## RodSD

Today I released all my young birds after 1 month lock down. Thirty minutes later that I called them in a falcon came. Damn! If it is not a hawk, it is a falcon.


----------



## Guest

are you sure it was a falcon ? today I went out to the loft and the cooper was sitting on the stoop , I guess he was waiting for me to let him in  crazy coopers


----------



## RodSD

Yes, very positive. I encountered that falcon before. It is beautiful and the diving speed is awesome. My instinct told me to call in my birds now and 30 minutes later that falcon came. It was searching for my birds. LOL! That falcon was late. Lock down again. So now I have to battle falcon and hawk which basically mean I just keep my birds in when they come.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

A while back, one of my pigeons took one of the other's eggs and lay on it. I thought that was weird.


----------



## karijo

Today at The Spa... I mean, _in my loft_ I prepared a warm bath with bath salts, gave a few manicures, served up some afternoon tea, and offered in-room dining service of premium pigeon feed tossed in a 10-oil dressing with organic pellets. I tidied the "suites", changed the bedding, swept, scraped, adjusted the lighting, handed out some bedtime cuddles and kisses, snuggled Sylvie, and let Friedman parade around on my shoulder like the big fat show-off he is. 

Brooklyn sat on the sofa between the dogs and wanted no part of any of it, of course!


----------



## Becca199212

Today at my loft I put in lavender for nesting material and everyone fought over it, despite there being plenty. I allowed Poppet to ride on my shoulder until he noticed my ear lobe and almost pierced it again!


----------



## Jay3

karijo said:


> Today at The Spa... I mean, _in my loft_ I prepared a warm bath with bath salts, gave a few manicures, served up some afternoon tea, and offered in-room dining service of premium pigeon feed tossed in a 10-oil dressing with organic pellets. I tidied the "suites", changed the bedding, swept, scraped, adjusted the lighting, handed out some bedtime cuddles and kisses, snuggled Sylvie, and let Friedman parade around on my shoulder like the big fat show-off he is.
> 
> Brooklyn sat on the sofa between the dogs and wanted no part of any of it, of course!


Did you leave a chocolate on their little pillows?............................................or at least a piece of pop corn?


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

This thread is fun. You guys crack me up   

16 degrees here and more snow comin


----------



## keith v

*hey pigeonkid thought I would say howdy*

Howdy, going out for awhile wanted to know where you were from.Got to go now, talk to you later.
Keith V.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Howdy keith! I live in Ohio, where do you live? 

Today it is 20 degrees and cloudy. The pigeons laid 3 more eggs. I had to get rid of one of the eggs, it was frozen. 

So what's up at your lofts?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Howdy to all! Well, this morning I cleaned the loft and now it's squeeky clean! Birds love it, I love, everybody loves it and all is well at the _Triple S Loft_. Todays weather forecast is clear and sunny with highs at 67F in Lancaster, CA. Perfect day for flying!

....what's happening around your neck of the woods?


----------



## james fillbrook

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Howdy to all! Well, this morning I cleaned the loft and now it's squeeky clean! Birds love it, I love, everybody loves it and all is well at the _Triple S Loft_. Todays weather forecast is clear and sunny with highs at 67F in Lancaster, CA. Perfect day for flying!
> 
> ....what's happening around your neck of the woods?


yep good day too fly i took mine 30 miles just so they could have a descent fly


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Wow James, 30 miles! That would be a training toss for me. I've only gone as far 5 miles with my birds for fun.


----------



## RodSD

Today my new breeder's egg hatched. Both eggs seemed to have hatched at the same day. They layed the eggs on Feb 1. It took them until now to hatch (Feb. 20). I thought they were not going to hatch, but patience has its virtues. It was also the first time in my loft that both eggs hatched at the same time. Usually only 1 egg hatches followed by the second one later the next day. So today I consider a miracle.

James, if I toss my birds at that distance south I'll end up in Mexico.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Rod - Congrats! I knew they would hatch.


----------



## Lovebirds

Congrats! Rod..........we'll look forward to pictures in a few days.


----------



## Lovebirds

Today we had frozen poop, frozen water, frozen everything. Didn't get the loft clean until noon. Looks like we've got another week of this crap. Is it ALMOST summer yet???????????
Banded two babies yesterday but found one of the bands in the floor this morning. Banded it again today. I think it's stay on this time.
Banded one other one today. Got one to band tomorrow I think, but it might be Sunday. I just saw the little guy and he's kinda smallish....we'll see. That will be the last one and will be number 40. Perfect.


----------



## wolfwood

*LUNA HAS FEATHERS!!* Well - sort of. Looks like her/his body is gonna be white ... with dark wings? Could we have a mix-breed Saddle?

Atlantis & Calypso continue to sit on their eggs and 1 of Magellan/Skye's eggs has been pecked at. We've left the egg alone, didn't even handle it enough to see if the hole goes all the way through .... these eggs due to hatch Sunday. It either will or ... well, we'll see.

*AND* <wait for it...wait...wait...) we talked to 2 other NH pigeon guys today and we'll meet them, their birds, & their lofts tomorrow. This is VERY exciting as we've never actually MET another pigeon-person face to face and haven't actually seen another loft! Both of these guys have birds -1 has Homers & 1 has Rollers - that need new homes. We're thinking that the Wolfwood loft will likely have grown by this time tomorrow!!! Stay tuned!!!


----------



## Guest

loft was to frozen to scrape here today too, brrrr it was a cold day and to think just yesterday it was warm enuf to give the birds a nice bath ...today they would have been swimming in a block of ice


----------



## Squab81

Wolfwood, im from NH too!! I didnt think there were others locally


----------



## DayWalker

Today in our loft, hubby said when he went out to feed and water, as he walked in he saw that a sparrow had gotten in the top vent. When it spotted him it freaked out pretty good, flying around, then darting back out the hole it had come in!! Our birds are adjusting to their new home, and the space they have to move around, the sunlight they can see. Except the 2 pair that had laid - - they are still in the garage - - although they both gave up their eggs and let them chill.  Maybe next time.


----------



## Pegasus

*DayWalker* we want to see the finish of the loft...Tell Lee he needs to update us here......He is too busy now and no time to post under his name eh?


----------



## RodSD

My newly hatched babies. I only got one picture because I got my first wing slap from my tamest hen. I didn't know she has a vicious side. Thanks for the congrats!










The parents:









I can't wait what those babies will turn out to be.


----------



## wolfwood

Congrats, Rod!!

We just found Squab #2, as well!!!! No pics yet as this is Birdzilla's child and - well- as it was, he was, shall we say, *QUITE* displeased with the limited invasion of just checking. We think this was last night's 'egg with the hole'.

As this is our first hatching of 2 eggs in one nest... should we expect the other to also hatch today?


----------



## james fillbrook

got some pics of my ash red pairs babys arent they diffent remember they are from ash red bar and a ash red checker one i think is going to be a blue bar and one a pure white both are going to race hopefully


----------



## james fillbrook




----------



## ThePigeonKid

It is 35 degrees and the pigeons laid another egg today.  

Those are cute squabs guys!


----------



## james fillbrook

and i have taken some pics of my area where i live i know its a bit out in the sticks


----------



## james fillbrook




----------



## james fillbrook




----------



## RodSD

Thanks wolfwood.

Today I found my other new breeder finally layed their first egg. I've been waiting for them since the beginning of January to have eggs. They mated for more than 1 week just to get this egg.


----------



## Jay3

RodSD said:


> Thanks wolfwood.
> 
> Today I found my other new breeder finally layed their first egg. I've been waiting for them since the beginning of January to have eggs. They mated for more than 1 week just to get this egg.


The fun was probably in the trying. LOL


----------



## Guest

today in the loft I replaced another 12 eggs with dummys then hand fed a bunch of my feathered friends some grains and had an overall great time just enjoying the birds on another cold day


----------



## RodSD

Jay3,
LOL! Their foreplay took longer than the real act. I was there, too, to make sure!

LokotaLoft,
You must have a lot of breeders. You've been removing eggs after another. I only have 4 pair official breeders.


----------



## Jay3

James, beautiful pictures. Very pretty area. Peaceful looking. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wolfwood

We had a *VERY* busy day here at Wolfwood as we doubled our adult population, had 1 baby hatch overnight, and caught a glimpse of the 2nd one inside the egg working hard to GET OUT! Now THAT would have been an awesome photograph!! (details in separate thread - "Here we grow again!")

We also got brave tonight and did the pendulum-sexing-thing with Luna. The Magic Wand says Luna is a hen. It was right in 10 of 10 prior runs .... so, we'll see.


----------



## Guest

RodSD said:


> Jay3,
> LOL! Their foreplay took longer than the real act. I was there, too, to make sure!
> 
> LokotaLoft,
> You must have a lot of breeders. You've been removing eggs after another. I only have 4 pair official breeders.


rod yes I have about 200 pigeons here so yes Im always busy switching out eggs for wooden ones its called the planned parenthood program


----------



## Jay3

Wolfwood, you're right, that would have been a great picture.

Today, I put fresh straw down, and filled their box of nesting materials, then sat back for a while, and watched them collecting material for their nests. I just love that. And Luigi actually got the idea.....finally, that he is supposed to bring it back to HIS nest box. Of course, his mate was out collecting also, as he usually brings it everywhere but home. LOL.


----------



## grau geist

Just went to check on the birds, and................ one egg, has been laid from the time my wife and I went to dinner, to the time I got home :cool. Now when should I expect the next egg, is it about 1 1/2 days latter?

I will take a pic in a few days once the second egg has been laid.

These parents have raised babies not that long ago in my loft, the babies were hatched on Dec. 14th, but about 2 weeks into raising the yb's dad got out and was gone for 5 days but came home, and finished helping take care of the young ones, and it has taken this long for them to lay again.

Mat


----------



## karijo

Today a _chihuahua_ snuck into my loft and tried to climb into the bottom nest box (it doesn't have a front yet and is not inhabited by any birds yet) .... I thought he wanted to check on everyone after the Cooper's incident, but maybe he just figured the pigeons have it better than he does so he ought to move in!


----------



## Jay3

karijo said:


> Today a _chihuahua_ snuck into my loft and tried to climb into the bottom nest box (it doesn't have a front yet and is not inhabited by any birds yet) .... I thought he wanted to check on everyone after the Cooper's incident, but maybe he just figured the pigeons have it better than he does so he ought to move in!


That's cute. Maybe he could be their mascot.


----------



## taylorr872

*A baby bird!*

My Birds (pair of laughers) had their first baby a little over two weeks ago. This is our very first baby bird in the loft. He's now banded, growing feathers and moving his wings. Also we let our tipplers free fly for the first time ever and they found their way back into the loft just fine. A very exciting couple of weeks.


----------



## Lovebirds

taylorr872 said:


> My Birds (pair of laughers) had their first baby a little over two weeks ago. This is our very first baby bird in the loft. He's now banded, growing feathers and moving his wings. Also we let our tipplers free fly for the first time ever and they found their way back into the loft just fine. A very exciting couple of weeks.


Can we see a picture of the little one?


----------



## Homer87

Today is a cold day, I am going to check on my babies, take a few pictures and clean the loft.


----------



## karijo

Jay3 said:


> That's cute. Maybe he could be their mascot.


Oh he already is! He loves them and strangely they like him too. Brook and he are long time sofa cuddle buddies. Actually Brook is always trying to sandwich between both the chihuahuas, but Lux really loves him.


----------



## taylorr872

Lovebirds said:


> Can we see a picture of the little one?


I'm going to try to get a good shot of our new little one up today...he's really quite cute!


----------



## Guest

karijo said:


> Today a _chihuahua_ snuck into my loft and tried to climb into the bottom nest box (it doesn't have a front yet and is not inhabited by any birds yet) .... I thought he wanted to check on everyone after the Cooper's incident, but maybe he just figured the pigeons have it better than he does so he ought to move in!


maybe you should band him/her hehe


----------



## Guest

today at the loft almost lost one of my birds to a hawk again, went in to feed them and one flew out over my head (not unusual as they fly right back in) and within seconds a hawk swooped down an grabbed my bird right over my head as I was exiting out the door  I saw the look on my poor little birds face as it was looking back at me while I was running at them both yelling and getting ready to punt that sucker for a field goal, right as I got within 2 feet he finally let my bird go and flew for the hills as my bird took to the air an dove straight for the trap.. oh the excitement never ends when you have pigeons


----------



## Jay3

LokotaLoft said:


> today at the loft almost lost one of my birds to a hawk again, went in to feed them and one flew out over my head (not unusual as they fly right back in) and within seconds a hawk swooped down an grabbed my bird right over my head as I was exiting out the door  I saw the look on my poor little birds face as it was looking back at me while I was running at them both yelling and getting ready to punt that sucker for a field goal, right as I got within 2 feet he finally let my bird go and flew for the hills as my bird took to the air an dove straight for the trap.. oh the excitement never ends when you have pigeons


That was close! Maybe you should have some sort of something there to stop them from flying out as you go in. I know some people put a few feet between the door and the birds, with another door inside so that can't happen, but as we didn't have room for that, I bought a length of pet screen to run from top to bottom, stapled it across the top and down one side. When I go in, the screen has to be pushed out of the way to enter, and no one can fly out. It's great. Very thick and flexible, but you can see through it like regular screen. Think you'd like it. Just a suggestion. It's great for anyone who doesn't have the room for a man trap.








Of course, this was as we were building the loft, so it's pretty empty in this pic.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it was 24 degrees and snowing. 

Nothing really happened... except for eating... drinking... and FREEZING!!!


----------



## RodSD

Today my second egg came from my new pair. And while I was cleaning 5 birds escaped.

Jay3,
Your solution is brilliant. I've never thought of that! Thank you!

Lokotaloft,
That hawk is just waiting for you.


----------



## LUCKYT

A settled bird rarely flies out an open door, when going in to feed ect. in Lakotas case, it was a fluke. I have had only one do it in the last two years. Dave


----------



## Guest

LUCKYT said:


> A settled bird rarely flies out an open door, when going in to feed ect. in Lakotas case, it was a fluke. I have had only one do it in the last two years. Dave


 this door is to my flying bird pen and when I do let them fly they come an go thru it all the time thou they really dont do it so much now that I am keeping them from flying ,but they will from time to time fly out on to the roof and fly right back in when Im feeding them so its not a big deal .. but as Rod said this hawk is always waiting for any opportunity to get a bird when it can thats how bad they are here


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 23 degrees and sunny. 

The pigeons laid another egg today, so now I have 7 eggs.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Lakota - Those hawks you have there are brutal! Next time get that field goal!

No loft flying today....saw a hawk hovering over the neighborhood. We've got crows all over the place here and they quickly ran the hawk out of the area but I'm still locking up the birds. Better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## moonshadow

Today I cleaned out the nest box area and put down new bedding. My baby is getting big! I'm a little worried because weaning is going to fall on the weekend and I'm going to be gone.  Hopefully, he'll be okay staying in the nest box an extra day.


----------



## Jay3

RodSD said:


> Today my second egg came from my new pair. And while I was cleaning 5 birds escaped.
> 
> Jay3,
> Your solution is brilliant. I've never thought of that! Thank you!
> 
> Lokotaloft,
> That hawk is just waiting for you.


Well it works great, and we just didn't have the room for a section with another door where you enter the loft. The pet screen is very strong, and flexible. It will last for years. As a matter of fact, I have used the same piece on the back door for years, where, when I'm home, my dogs can go out into our fenced in back yard, and they can come and go as they like. They push through it, jump on it, everything they can to it, and they can't tear it. I found out about it, after one of my dogs tore through a back screen to get into the house. When I brought the window to the hardware store, they told me about it, and said that they'd never be able to get through it. They were right! Best thing since sliced bread!


----------



## spirit wings

moonshadow said:


> Today I cleaned out the nest box area and put down new bedding. My baby is getting big! I'm a little worried because weaning is going to fall on the weekend and I'm going to be gone.  Hopefully, he'll be okay staying in the nest box an extra day.


why do you have to take him out? if your not letting anymore hatch he can stay with the parent birds if he is not being picked on. one of my seraphims was with his parents and even still being fed some seeds when they had another in the nest, but it was just one baby in the nest and the father bird did not shoo him away...this bird was a big baby though, so you don't really have to seperate him unless you want to or have to of course.

today in the loft was cold and windy, I want spring!


----------



## moonshadow

spirit wings said:


> why do you have to take him out? if your not letting anymore hatch he can stay with the parent birds if he is not being picked on. one of my seraphims was with his parents and even still being fed some seeds when they had another in the nest, but it was just one baby in the nest and the father bird did not shoo him away...this bird was a big baby though, so you don't really have to seperate him unless you want to or have to of course.
> 
> today in the loft was cold and windy, I want spring!


I want him to get tame. Since my 4 adults are not very tame I think he feeds off their fear. I just wanted to bring him in with us for a week or two and let him bond with us. After that he can stay up if he's happy or go in with the others again. So, it'd be okay to just leave him a few more days? 

Oh, one more report. I caught both eggs from the nesting hen. Now she's on 2 fake eggs. I'm so glad, because I thought she might be egg bond.


----------



## spirit wings

moonshadow said:


> I want him to get tame. Since my 4 adults are not very tame I think he feeds off their fear. I just wanted to bring him in with us for a week or two and let him bond with us. After that he can stay up if he's happy or go in with the others again. So, it'd be okay to just leave him a few more days?
> 
> Oh, one more report. I caught both eggs from the nesting hen. Now she's on 2 fake eggs. I'm so glad, because I thought she might be egg bond.


oh, ok....that may work or it may just make him more stressed being away from the flock...but go for it, most pigeons never really tame up like some birds do. some that have been hand reared and think of the human as part of the flock will be more tame and even think the human as a mate, so in that instance they would seem "tame". he will be more than fine with his parents for a few days .


----------



## LUCKYT

I was going to say something about this thread, BUT i won't LOL! Dave


----------



## Jay3

LUCKYT said:


> I was going to say something about this thread, BUT i won't LOL! Dave


Then why say that much?


----------



## Guest

why god why  

just know that babys are ment to be with their parents til they are fully weaned so why would it be a problem now


----------



## Jay3

spirit wings said:


> oh, ok....that may work or it may just make him more stressed being away from the flock...but go for it, most pigeons never really tame up like some birds do. some that have been hand reared and think of the human as part of the flock will be more tame and even think the human as a mate, so in that instance they would seem "tame". he will be more than fine with his parents for a few days .


I have had babies in the loft, and when they are about ready to leave the nest box, I bring them in for about a month. I wean them, and handle them, and let them get to know me. I really don't want them coming out into the loft that young. Afraid some of the cocks would pick on them. I keep them for about a month, then slowly reintroduce them to the flock. I bring them out with me to see the other birds and exercise. That way everyone gets used to each other. You'll know when they are ready to stay outside. They'll let you know. LOL. By that time, they are older and better able to defend themselves. It works great for me, and they don't seem stressed to be inside with us. Also, they remain friendly when put back outside. Of course, I interact a lot with them each day. But then my birds are my pets. I think he will be happier returned to the others eventually, to live like a pigeon, find a mate, and enjoy the company of the flock. I would never keep one inside, unless for some reason I had to. They're just happier with other birds. More natural. Doesn't seem fair to keep him solitary. JMO.


----------



## Guest

Jay3 said:


> I have had babies in the loft, and when they are about ready to leave the nest box, I bring them in for about a month. I wean them, and handle them, and let them get to know me. I really don't want them coming out into the loft that young. Afraid some of the cocks would pick on them. I keep them for about a month, then slowly reintroduce them to the flock. I bring them out with me to see the other birds and exercise. That way everyone gets used to each other. You'll know when they are ready to stay outside. They'll let you know. LOL. By that time, they are older and better able to defend themselves. It works great for me, and they don't seem stressed to be inside with us. Also, they remain friendly when put back outside. Of course, I interact a lot with them each day. But then my birds are my pets. I think he will be happier returned to the others eventually, to live like a pigeon, find a mate, and enjoy the company of the flock. I would never keep one inside, unless for some reason I had to. They're just happier with other birds. More natural. Doesn't seem fair to keep him solitary. JMO.


jay how many birds do you have ?? I have about 175 or so and I find that babys are always shy when they leave the nest even when you handle them daily but a month after they leave the nest and are on their own they tend to bond more with their human that takes care of them, so I find no reason to take them away from the loft to make that conection .. Just about all my birds will hand feed and let me even stroke them at will and these are fully parent reared pigeons..I mean unless you have to handrear a youngster I dont understand why anyone would take them away from everything they know and love but thats just my 2 cents


----------



## grau geist

Well my hen laid her second egg tonight. 
Here are a few pic of her and dad and the eggs.











Dad









The next two are the babies of these parents, they hatched on Dec. 14th


















Hope you enjoyed!

Mat


----------



## Guest

very pretty


----------



## Jay3

LokotaLoft said:


> jay how many birds do you have ?? I have about 175 or so and I find that babys are always shy when they leave the nest even when you handle them daily but a month after they leave the nest and are on their own they tend to bond more with their human that takes care of them, so I find no reason to take them away from the loft to make that conection .. Just about all my birds will hand feed and let me even stroke them at will and these are fully parent reared pigeons..I mean unless you have to handrear a youngster I dont understand why anyone would take them away from everything they know and love but thats just my 2 cents


I only have 17. My loft is only 10X12, and a couple of aggressive cocks. They tend to go after anyone new, and they would definately go after the babies at one month old. By this time, they are being weaned anyway. I don't take them in to get them to bond. They just get used to me, and being handled because they are in. I don't want them coming out of the nest and being pecked. I don't have a separate section to put them in either. And have heard too many stories about young birds being scalped. I have heard others on here say that when they are ready to leave the nest, they put them in a separate section with other young birds. Well, I don't have a separate section. I don't breed them normally. But occaisionally, one gets by me, and I'm not going to leave them in with the older birds once they are out of the nest box. I'm not here during the day, and if anything happened, they'd be on their own. Do you not ever have the other more aggressive males hurting any of your babies?


----------



## Jay3

Nice pictures Mat. Pretty birds. And the babies are pretty also.


----------



## RodSD

Today I released all my young birds and some of my breeders escaped. I gave them 1 hour of open loft. Most stayed on the house roof except 4 that kept on flying on and off. After an hour or so a huge hawk passed by, but surprisingly was not interested on my birds. Spring must be near, if not, those several crows flying helped a lot.

Jay3,
Where can you buy that pet screen? Petsmart or Petco?


----------



## spirit wings

what color is this bird, so pretty, she looks like gold with whip cream on it.


----------



## Lovebirds

spirit wings said:


> what color is this bird, so pretty, she looks like gold with whip cream on it.




I was going to ask the same question. VERY pretty bird. I'm thinking it's yellow, but, thankfully, I don't get paid to think.


----------



## moonshadow

Thanks for the all the chatter about the YB's. It looks like I may not need to worry about it too much longer!!! Guess what passed in our city council meeting last night???!!! PIGEONS ARE LEGAL IN MY CITY NOW!!!! Guess who's going to build their loft in a month or so??? ME!!!! So, that is my loft news for the day!! It doesn't get much more exciting then that, does it??


----------



## spirit wings

moonshadow said:


> Thanks for the all the chatter about the YB's. It looks like I may not need to worry about it too much longer!!! Guess what passed in our city council meeting last night???!!! PIGEONS ARE LEGAL IN MY CITY NOW!!!! Guess who's going to build their loft in a month or so??? ME!!!! So, that is my loft news for the day!! It doesn't get much more exciting then that, does it??


yippie skippie!.....I see baby pigeons in your future......


----------



## grau geist

spirit wings said:


> what color is this bird, so pretty, she looks like gold with whip cream on it.



Here is a better pic. I tried to post more on the origanal post, but the the site said I could only have four pics .










Mat


----------



## spirit wings

oh ok....a yellow check?...she is a pretty bird, love the gold in the neck....oh I really think that bowl is too small for two squabs, don't know if she would allow a change now though...imagine her AND two squabs in there, looks small to me, have you used that bowl before?


----------



## grau geist

spirit wings said:


> ....imagine her AND two sqaubs in there, looks small to me, have you used that bowl before?



The first set of babies they had were on the floor so I made a change in the loft, and bought these bowls, not thinking about if they would be big enough, so I will have to see how they do in them. Where are some of the places you folks get your bowls, I just got these dog food dishes at the dollar store.

Mat


----------



## spirit wings

google pigeon supply and you will have a few to pick from, they all usually have those disposible bowls, which I like to use. but they have others that can be cleaned and reused, I think they are usually at least 9 inches across.....that bowl you have is too small.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 17 degrees and sunny, nothing is really happening.


----------



## moonshadow

spirit wings said:


> yippie skippie!.....I see baby pigeons in your future......


Oh, yeah! I see a couple of $$$ birds in my breeding loft and LOTS of quality babies.


----------



## Jay3

RodSD said:


> Today I released all my young birds and some of my breeders escaped. I gave them 1 hour of open loft. Most stayed on the house roof except 4 that kept on flying on and off. After an hour or so a huge hawk passed by, but surprisingly was not interested on my birds. Spring must be near, if not, those several crows flying helped a lot.
> 
> Jay3,
> Where can you buy that pet screen? Petsmart or Petco?


Hi RodSD. I don't think you can get it at pet stores. I bought it at a hardware store. Its black, feels like a soft plastic, inside is polyester. Extremely strong. It comes in different widths, and you can have it cut as long as you want. I would think that most hardware stores would carry it, but if not, they should be able to get it. They just called it pet screen.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

grau geist said:


> Well my hen laid her second egg tonight.
> Here are a few pic of her and dad and the eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next two are the babies of these parents, they hatched on Dec. 14th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoyed!
> 
> Mat


Matt - It's so crazy that the babies look nothing like the parents in terms of color! Beautiful birds though adn congrats on the new eggs.


----------



## RodSD

Today was a good day, but scary. My prisoner breeder escaped today and routed by herself. She came back. I was not aware that she escaped when I opened the door. She was stealthy. When I came back I saw my other breeder hen out. She is the one with couple of days old babies. She must have escaped from the sputnik trap. She routed by herself, too. After those are in I released my young birds and one of my 4 months old bird discovered the love of flying. She routed on and off for 2 hours. She probably would have continued, but my other young birds are too lazy to fly. They kept on bringing her down. All in all it was an awesome day!


----------



## moonshadow

I held my 22 day old squab while watch pigeon videos on youtube this afternoon. That was a fun/relaxing way to spend my son's nap time.  Look at the little pooper...


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Wow moonshadow, that little pooper is so cute!!!


----------



## Lovebirds

What a little doll!!


----------



## wolfwood

What a beauty, moonshadow! I'm jealous 'cuz I can't bring Luna inside.....not with 2 Bengal kittens who REALLY want to meet the owners of the various feathers we've collected!!

Well, today was a day of reality at 4Winds Loft. We lost the last 2 eggs. Neither parent was sitting on them this morning but we figured we'd let it be - - - maybe we just happened to be there during the change of watch. But, when I went back out midday, both parents were relaxing on perches, 1 leg neatly tucked in, eyes almost closed- - - and there sat the eggs, uncovered in a 40* loft. Not sure why but these were the Atlantis/Calypso eggs and maybe Atlantis just got tired of doing it all herself....I can't blame her and these were her 1st eggs ever. Seems like a lot to ask of a 1st time mom. So - - - I had to toss our 1st rejected fertile eggs today. Oh well...that's the reality of the natural world.


----------



## moonshadow

Sorry about your eggs wolf. I had to toss out my pair's last two fertile eggs when I replaced them with dummy eggs. It was hard to do, but at least I knew they hadn't started developing. I am pretty sure I caught both right after being laid. 

Here's a video I found on youtube that should be really useful for a couple of us who are weaning out babies here soon.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5Ii5gM_PxI

Good stuff!


----------



## wolfwood

I did give them dummy eggs but they didn't seem at all interested. I presume I should leave the dummy eggs there *just in case* so Atlantis can complete her biological cycle - yes? One of the currently quarantined birds is a Roller cock that we got just for her....so she'll get a second chance eventually. btw, the eggs were only 1 week from their hatch-date. <oh heavy sigh>


----------



## DayWalker

*beautiful day*

Today in the loft - - it was beautiful weather outside. Hubby came home for a bit (he works days, I work nights!!) and we took our two pair that are still caged in the garage outside for a bit (in their cages, of course) so they could enjoy the sun - - they just don't get enough light in there. Can't wait for their breeder boxes to get done!! LOL

As I sat watching them and talking to my man, I noticed that my capuchin pair were - - well, kissing!!!   It was soooo cool!! And then the odd pair followed suit. This went on for a little while and escallated into full "courtship". So maybe there will be more eggs in our near future.

All in all it was a beautiful day.


----------



## wolfwood

Today...I have 2 VERY happy Roller cocks flying free in my garage! They escaped from their quarantine cage this morning and they sure do look happy to have some flight time. No harm / no foul .... they'll either come back in for food & drink tonight or we'll show them the way "home", ourselves. Of course, I'm sure the Homers (also in quarantine) are taking careful notes and planning their escape, too.


----------



## Guest

spirit wings said:


> google pigeon supply and you will have a few to pick from, they all usually have those disposible bowls, which I like to use. but they have others that can be cleaned and reused, I think they are usually at least 9 inches across.....that bowl you have is too small.


 Grau geist if and when they get to big for the bowl just pad the box well with nesting material an take the bowl out , simple solution


----------



## wolfwood

LokotaLoft said:


> Grau geist if and when they get to big for the bowl just pad the box well with nesting material an take the bowl out , simple solution


Yup - I agree ... my birds have ALL chosen NOT to use bowls. They have lots of bedding material - plenty of tobacco stalks for good footing & shavings for absorbing fluids, & Timothy grass for added warmth. They just make a nice, cozy nest in that and snuggle in.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 45 degrees  . 

I fed and watered the pigeons and gave them bath water, the pigeons were pretty excited.  

I'm learning a lot about pigeons from reading what everyone posts out here!


----------



## Guest

Jay3 said:


> I only have 17. My loft is only 10X12, and a couple of aggressive cocks. They tend to go after anyone new, and they would definately go after the babies at one month old. By this time, they are being weaned anyway. I don't take them in to get them to bond. They just get used to me, and being handled because they are in. I don't want them coming out of the nest and being pecked. I don't have a separate section to put them in either. And have heard too many stories about young birds being scalped. I have heard others on here say that when they are ready to leave the nest, they put them in a separate section with other young birds. Well, I don't have a separate section. I don't breed them normally. But occaisionally, one gets by me, and I'm not going to leave them in with the older birds once they are out of the nest box. I'm not here during the day, and if anything happened, they'd be on their own. Do you not ever have the other more aggressive males hurting any of your babies?


 Jay3 the only time I ever have scalping problems was when I let birds nest on the floors ,those floor nesters wound think they owned the floor and they would pound on them defending their spot  but what was also said is true ,that when you have 3 or more babys on the floor at once they for some reason leave them alone


----------



## karijo

Today in my loft two hens are sharing one nest bowl and sitting on three eggs...
Is this normal? For two hens to share the responsibility? They are acting like a pair, one sits while the other is not, sometimes they both squeeze into the bowl together. They're definitely both hens...


----------



## wolfwood

WOW!! There's been a rash of overtime being put in by hens lately!! 

karijo, there's been quite a bit of recent discussion on other threads about 2 hens building nests and "pairing up"....including the laying of eggs. Based on what our more experienced members have said, this is quite normal. Are there cocks with these hens? Are the cocks also trying to sit the eggs? If no cocks are present then you likely just have 2 happy hens with 3 (maybe 4 by tonight) infertile eggs.


----------



## karijo

Well, the only cock in the loft is Friedman. (Presently locked up in his nest box with his wife and eggs because he won't stop sneaking into the other boxes) And Sylvie has spent some time with Brooklyn but I don't think he has been successful in his friskiness... Friedman however... My gosh those would be some wacky looking babies. Budapest Tumbler/Satinette crosses and Budapest Tumbler/WOE Tumbler crosses!?! Should I toss the eggs... I'm scared. LOL


----------



## wolfwood

Our wild friends don't care much about the differences between them.


----------



## moonshadow

I'm enjoying a little more cozy time with my little squab. I decided for now to call him "Big Bird" since he's growing so good. I figure that's nice and generic until his personality starts coming out.


----------



## Z_E_M

I visited ThePigeonKid's loft today!  

My pigeon (Chloe) lives there with her friends and family (TPK's pigeons). TPK showed me the new eggs and I caught Chloe a few times. 

Last night I watched a funny movie I found at my library about pigeons in World War II called "Valiant." Even though it was hilariously fictional it was a good movie.


----------



## moonshadow

LOL. Valiant was excellent. I saw it in the theaters.


----------



## RodSD

Awesome day. One young bird routed/ranged on and off for 1 hour. One of my breeding pair were flying on-and-on for 30 minutes. My old breeder pair layed 2 eggs. While they were flying a crow chased them like the way they chase hawks. Hopefully those crows will try to get the tree as nesting spot. On a sadder note, I found another egg splattered on the floor. There must be some mysterious hen doing it because all my nestbowls have 2 eggs in them. All in all I enjoyed 1 hour and 30 minutes with these birds. It was awesome sight to see them flying again after 1 month and 1 week of lock down. My new babies are growing fine as well. I am so happy today. It is what I dreamed off--flying birds without hawks.


----------



## Jay3

wolfwood said:


> I did give them dummy eggs but they didn't seem at all interested. I presume I should leave the dummy eggs there *just in case* so Atlantis can complete her biological cycle - yes? One of the currently quarantined birds is a Roller cock that we got just for her....so she'll get a second chance eventually. btw, the eggs were only 1 week from their hatch-date. <oh heavy sigh>


Hi wolfwood. If they weren't interested in sitting on the real eggs, and she was just tired of doing it all herself, then I doubt that they'd be interested in sitting on the wooden ones. I'd just toss the eggs, and wouldn't bother replacing them with wooden. She's already given up on them.


----------



## mmelloss

*in the loft*

today in the loft i had an egg hatch and hoping tomorrow the second hatchs. the mother was very protective hope to get a pic tomorrow.


----------



## mmelloss

*awesome bird*



ThePigeonKid said:


> Today at my loft I got a picture of Black Spot sitting on my finger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is (50*) degrees here.


that is a really nice bird


----------



## Jay3

RodSD said:


> Awesome day. It was awesome sight to see them flying again after 1 month and 1 week of lock down. I am so happy today. It is what I dreamed off--flying birds without hawks.


Just the way it was meant to be.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

One of my eggs hatched today and now I'm waiting for the second one to hatch! It's been truely an exciting day so far.


----------



## moonshadow

Nothing exciting here. I did have to clean out the nest box again. My adults keep pooping in and spilling the low open water bowl I have for the squab. I had to scrape and re-bed the whole box. I ended up putting in a better water bowl and giving more feed. I think he's started eating.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Thanks mmelloss, Black Spot is one of my favorite pigeons  . 

Well, today it was 52 degrees & cloudy, the mom of the squab that died laid another egg  . So, now I have 8 eggs!  

Today when I went into the loft one of the pigeons went around knocking all the other pigeons off their perches and then she flew really close to me, and landed on her egg, rolled it and flew back to the perch and started knocking the other pigeons of their perches.


----------



## Jay3

ThePigeonKid said:


> Today when I went into the loft one of the pigeons went around knocking all the other pigeons off their perches and then she flew really close to me, and landed on her egg, rolled it and flew back to the perch and started knocking the other pigeons of their perches.


What's with that?


----------



## RodSD

Congrats Henry!

Today I substituted one fake egg to one of my breeders. I'll let them hatch only one egg this time since their family is the bully ones. Mom and Dad are bullies and so their children, too. Can't have too much bully birds.


----------



## Jay3

Wouldn't it be nice if there were no Bullie Birds? They always pick on the nicest ones.
What do you do when you have one, and he is mated, but always trying to mate with everyone elses mate? I have one of those. He is causing a lot of trouble in the loft.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 54 degrees and stormy, can't wait until summer  !

Today the pigeon that was knocking the other pigeons off their perches was not doing it today  . 

I really like reading all of your posts, I really learn alot from here  . Reading books is good but hearing from other people is great!


----------



## Ed

Jay3 said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if there were no Bullie Birds? They always pick on the nicest ones.
> What do you do when you have one, and he is mated, but always trying to mate with everyone elses mate? I have one of those. He is causing a lot of trouble in the loft.


I take cock birds that harass other birds and put them in a training basket for a few hours
gives the other birds a break and they can move about freely for a bit


----------



## grau geist

*Dangit!*

So, today at my place, I went into the loft to feed tonight, and saw that another bird laid an egg :, but the hen did not lay it in the bowl just right behind it, so I thought I would move the bowl out of the way and take out what nest materials they had in the bowl and put the egg in that (this was just to give her more room since the egg was not in the bowl and it was back in the corner of the nest box). She did have a few feathers fluffed out over the egg but not completely, just keeping it warm enough. So I went out to dinner with my family and came home to check things out, and the hen was not even close to the egg, neither was the cock. Needless to say the egg got chilled and I had to get rid of it . What will she do if she lays the other egg? Will she take care of that one if I leave it alone? I did put the bowl back in the nest box with new materials in the loft.

Thanks 

Mat


----------



## Revolution Lofts

A pair of my pigeons laid 2 eggs in two different nest boxes...snowing...below freezing, froze my feet and hands  Found a dead hawk by my house...cold must have gotten to him/her I guess.


----------



## RodSD

Today I ended up with 2 inches cut on my forehead when my birds used my forehead as a jumping station to escape. Five birds escaped when I opened the door to clean the loft. They figured me out already.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 32 degrees. 

The pigeon that was acting crazy the other day broke its egg...  

But another pigeon laid another egg  , today I ran out of pigeon feed and I was getting low on red grit so we went and got some. 

We were coming back from town and I seen two crows chasing a hawk!


----------



## Homer87

Today was a nice sunny cold day, I took three of my youngsters away from their parents, so they can start another round of babies


----------



## spirit wings

grau geist said:


> So, today at my place, I went into the loft to feed tonight, and saw that another bird laid an egg :, but the hen did not lay it in the bowl just right behind it, so I thought I would move the bowl out of the way and take out what nest materials they had in the bowl and put the egg in that (this was just to give her more room since the egg was not in the bowl and it was back in the corner of the nest box). She did have a few feathers fluffed out over the egg but not completely, just keeping it warm enough. So I went out to dinner with my family and came home to check things out, and the hen was not even close to the egg, neither was the cock. Needless to say the egg got chilled and I had to get rid of it . What will she do if she lays the other egg? Will she take care of that one if I leave it alone? I did put the bowl back in the nest box with new materials in the loft.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mat


Is this a young bird?, if so sometimes it takes them a few times for things to click, she may use the nest for the second egg, just leave it in there and if she lays on the floor of the box again just place it in the nest and hope for the best. perhaps the next time around she will lay them in the nest, they don't usually sit the first egg, so next time leave the first egg and wait for the second to be layed and then they should sit them, it will be fine if it gets chilled, just may not be viable if it gets frozen.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Hi grau geist!

One of my pigeons did that awhile back and then she laid the second egg and took care of it and had a healthy squab. Hope yours does the same. 

Hi Gurbir and RodSD!

Sounded like a tough day yesterday!  I have two scars on the right side of my face from the pigeons but fortunately they didn't escape! Hope today was a better day in the loft for you!

ThePigeonKid


----------



## RodSD

Thanks ThePigeonKid!

Today one of my birds got swooped by a large crow while sitting on a roof after flying. I thought it was a hawk, but it was not. I like it. That means the crow is claiming my area as their territory. With crows present, they may drive the hawks temporarily. This swooping action occurred before. The crows actually chased my pigeons in air yesterday or the day before that.


----------



## Jay3

Well, that's a good sign. Must be nesting nearby. Hope it works to drive the hawks away. Better crows than hawks anyday.


----------



## Jay3

Homer87 said:


> Today was a nice sunny cold day, I took three of my youngsters away from their parents, so they can start another round of babies


Wouldn't they have started another round anyway, if they were ready?


----------



## Lovebirds

Homer87 said:


> Today was a nice sunny cold day, I took three of my youngsters away from their parents, so they can start another round of babies


How old are these babies? You shouldn't take them away until they are AT LEAST 28 days old. Taking them away isn't going to make the parents nest again. They'll do that when they're good and ready.


----------



## grau geist

spirit wings said:


> Is this a young bird?, if so sometimes it takes them a few times for things to click, she may use the nest for the second egg, just leave it in there and if she lays on the floor of the box again just place it in the nest and hope for the best. perhaps the next time around she will lay them in the nest, they don't usually sit the first egg, so next time leave the first egg and wait for the second to be layed and then they should sit them, it will be fine if it gets chilled, just may not be viable if it gets frozen.



The band she has says she is an 07 bird. 
I was just in the loft feeding the birds, I always like to watch them for a few and see if I can watch some thing cool happen. The hen that laid the first egg that I took out (the one in the previous post) she was looking a bit funny on her back end, and it was only about 15 seconds latter I heard it drop, yep the second egg. But she just left it alone, and went down to eat. When will she go back up and sit on the egg? 
I thought about taking that one from her also, and give it to a pair that laid one last night, and see if that pair can raise 3 babies (or would they abandon that egg and there other eggs)? Would that work? I would only take it from her if she is not sitting on it in the next hour or so.

Thanks

Mat


----------



## Lovebirds

grau geist said:


> The band she has says she is an 07 bird.
> I was just in the loft feeding the birds, I always like to watch them for a few and see if I can watch some thing cool happen. The hen that laid the first egg that I took out (the one in the previous post) she was looking a bit funny on her back end, and it was only about 15 seconds latter I heard it drop, yep the second egg. But she just left it alone, and went down to eat. When will she go back up and sit on the egg?
> I thought about taking that one from her also, and give it to a pair that laid one last night, and see if that pair can raise 3 babies (or would they abandon that egg and there other eggs)? Would that work? I would only take it from her if she is not sitting on it in the next hour or so.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mat


She should go back and sit on it. If you can, it would be a good idea to put a small bowl of feed next to the nest bowl so that she can eat without having to get up off the nest. She would then go get a quick drink and poop maybe and go right back to the egg. Not a good idea to take the egg. First of all, if there's no reason why she can raise the baby, it is hers......let her raise it and if one pair raises three babies, all three of them won't get what they need. Pigeons were created to lay TWO eggs,(not one or three), for a reason.


----------



## Jay3

For what it's worth, I would do as Renee suggests, and leave a small bowl of feed in her box. Keep it filled. See what she does. But I would not take the egg unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## grau geist

Lovebirds said:


> She should go back and sit on it. If you can, it would be a good idea to put a small bowl of feed next to the nest bowl so that she can eat without having to get up off the nest. She would then go get a quick drink and poop maybe and go right back to the egg. Not a good idea to take the egg. First of all, if there's no reason why she can raise the baby, it is hers......let her raise it and if one pair raises three babies, all three of them won't get what they need. Pigeons were created to lay TWO eggs,(not one or three), for a reason.


Well after a bit of time I went out there and checked on them, and she was not near the nest, nor was the cock, she was up on a perch. I am new to pigeons and wasn't sure what to do, since I though the first egg got to cold so I removed it. I did put food in the box to try and keep her in the box, but after she laid the egg she got up and left and did not go back in the box. This was the reason I took out the first egg, as she would not stay next to it to at least try and keep it warm, as it gets old here at night (Utah). Other birds that have laid have at least stayed next to the first egg and not let it get to cold. The ones I have right now that have one egg they are taking turns keeping it warm enough till the second egg, and also with the other pair that have two eggs, they would take turns keeping the one egg warm until the second egg was laid.

Thanks 

Mat


----------



## Jay3

grau geist said:


> Well after a bit of time I went out there and checked on them, and she was not near the nest, nor was the cock, she was up on a perch. I am new to pigeons and wasn't sure what to do, since I though the first egg got to cold so I removed it. I did put food in the box to try and keep her in the box, but after she laid the egg she got up and left and did not go back in the box. This was the reason I took out the first egg, as she would not stay next to it to at least try and keep it warm, as it gets old here at night (Utah). Other birds that have laid have at least stayed next to the first egg and not let it get to cold. The ones I have right now that have one egg they are taking turns keeping it warm enough till the second egg, and also with the other pair that have two eggs, they would take turns keeping the one egg warm until the second egg was laid.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mat


Hi Mat. Yes, I'd be concerned too. I have a pair of birds that just seem clueless. They have two eggs, and sometimes are on them, then they just go their own way and ignore them for quite a while. Then there they are, sitting on them again. The cock seems to be a better parent than the hen, and I think that this could account for some of it. He is on the nest more than she is, which is different. He usually sits on it at night! I think he just gets fed up with the whole thing. I have serious doubts about her. I'd watch for a while, and if they keep ignoring it, I don't know. Maybe you'll have to take it. I'm no expert, and you know how cold it is there. The egg can be cold. They can even be refrigerated for a few days. But if they freeze, you've lost it. I'm sure Renee or someone else will be back in soon. Good luck.


----------



## Guest

sometimes pairs will basically ignore the first egg til the second is layed but that doesnt mean you shouldnt leave it there or at least replace it with a wooden one til the second is layed .. that being said there are pair that wont sit on a single egg either so if you took the first one and left them with the second egg they may just ignore that one as well since there are pairs that wont set unless there are two eggs to be had ...


----------



## Lovebirds

grau geist said:


> Well after a bit of time I went out there and checked on them, and she was not near the nest, nor was the cock, she was up on a perch. I am new to pigeons and wasn't sure what to do, since I though the first egg got to cold so I removed it. I did put food in the box to try and keep her in the box, but after she laid the egg she got up and left and did not go back in the box. This was the reason I took out the first egg, as she would not stay next to it to at least try and keep it warm, as it gets old here at night (Utah). Other birds that have laid have at least stayed next to the first egg and not let it get to cold. The ones I have right now that have one egg they are taking turns keeping it warm enough till the second egg, and also with the other pair that have two eggs, they would take turns keeping the one egg warm until the second egg was laid.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mat


I guess there are birds that just don't "get it"..........I've been lucky I guess, because I've never seen a mature pigeon that wouldn't do what it was supposed to do.
I would first of all be sure that no other birds are bothering this pair. Is it possible that another bird is running them out of their box? That would be my first concern. If that's not the case, then I would just take the egg and replace it with a couple of dummy eggs and see if she will start to sit on them. IF she does, then you can give her the one egg back. If not, then just throw the egg out. That's what I would do. I would not try to have one pair raise three babies just for the sake of getting one more bird. It's not worth it, IMO. All you're doing is putting a strain on the parents and depriving all three babies from getting the nutrition that they need because what's meant for two babies now has to be spread amongst three babies.


----------



## Jay3

lokota, thanks for the info. and Renee, that's really good advice. You're right. Both their babies should be getting all the nutrition from the parents.


----------



## grau geist

Lovebirds said:


> I would first of all be sure that no other birds are bothering this pair. Is it possible that another bird is running them out of their box?


When I first went into the loft to feed them she was sitting in the nest as if she was on an egg. But when I put food in the box the hen with the week old eggs flew up there and lighting quick and ran that hen out. As I said I could see that her under side looked funny so I quickly got out the other hen and grabbed the other one and put her back and it was shortly after that when she laid the egg. Right now I have the hen and cock locked up in there nest box with a pair of small plastic balls (I don't have actual dummy eggs) and they are not sitting on them right now, but I will give them more time to see if they will eventually. And the hen that pushed out the one that laid is sitting on the landing board to go into the box  How long can I keep the one egg in my house and not have to worry about it going bad?

Thanks for the help 

Mat


----------



## Guest

if they dont sit on the eggs after the second one is layed forget about it they arent going to start so no need to save them and I do agree 3 babys are a real strain on the parents ,you would understand if you seen the parents going thru what they do to raise the two that they are supposed to ...


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 16 degrees with a few snow flurries.

Another pigeon laid an egg, so now I have 9 eggs!


----------



## taylorr872

*our first baby pidge!*

I just tried to attach a pic of our first baby pidge (a thai laugher). He doesn't normally look as grumpy as he does in this pic... must be the weather, its been cold and snowy for a few days here now. We don't have a name for him yet, any suggestions?


----------



## Lovebirds

taylorr872 said:


> I just tried to attach a pic of our first baby pidge (a thai laugher). He doesn't normally look as grumpy as he does in this pic... must be the weather, *its been cold and snowy for a few days here now*. We don't have a name for him yet, any suggestions?


SNOWY! LOL


----------



## taylorr872

Lovebirds said:


> SNOWY! LOL


LOL, yea I guess its appropriate... my BF says he looks like like a marshmallow peep...


----------



## RodSD

A hawk came today scaring two of my birds, but didn't chase them. The hawk must be full.


----------



## fantail 2009

good for the news


----------



## samps

sorry but i dont have good news... my first set of eggs did not make it. i have to downsize on my pigeon count, to make room for the two to raise two healthy squabs. too much fighting!!


----------



## Guest

maybe you should be switching out your eggs with wooden ones to keep your count down ,thats what I do , it keeps your loft a little happier and theres a lot less heartbreak and stress along the way


----------



## samps

reading my post now i meant to say bad news..


----------



## samps

well i need young ones cause i want to train them cause the ones i have now i got second hand


----------



## Guest

um what kind of pigeons do you have ?


----------



## samps

white homers


----------



## Guest

so how many do you have now ?


----------



## samps

four with only one pair.

they have a 3x3x4? "loft" with a 4x4x6 outdoor cage. look at my profile.


----------



## Jay3

Is it possible to make a little larger loft? Or maybe to add on to the one you have?


----------



## samps

yes, ive been thinking about making the loft bigger but havent had the time.


----------



## Jay3

I think I'd try to do that before cutting down on my birds. Then you'll just have to start all over again. Maybe you could work on it a little at a time, and add on to it. I know how hard it can be to find time. Your birds look nice. So does your loft, if it were just a bit larger.


----------



## samps

thanks, my mom wanted a chicken coop, and thought i would add in the pigeon cage not realy knowing what i was doing, the pen outside was an add on. but now that i know some more about it i want to get into it.


----------



## Guest

i have to agree that having breeders and flyers in the same coop is hard , they should be in two different coops only because its hard to have them both in the same coop to fly only the ones you want to fly .. but um I guess it all comes down to how many birds you can have total in the end .


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it was 7 degrees.

One of my pigeons, Angel, laid another egg! 

Here is a photo of Angel I took a while back:


----------



## Z_E_M

Hello everyone, ThePigeonKid is sick, so he can't post today. 

He also asked me to take care of his pigeons for him today! 

It was 33 degrees and nothing has changed in the loft since yesterday.


----------



## Jay3

Hope he feels better soon


----------



## Guest

I too hope he feels better soon


----------



## grau geist

When I got home from work today, I went into the loft to check on things and feed the birds, and I found a broken egg on the ground. It took me a few to find out where it came from, but it looks like the pair that laid on the 23rd of Feb, for some reason kicked out one of there eggs. Not sure how it happened exactly or why, but it sure sucks .


----------



## Guest

thats pretty much the reason why people use nest fronts ,the parents can keep other birds out easier and theres less fighting in the nest boxes plus the eggs wont roll out onto the floor .


----------



## Jay3

grau geist said:


> When I got home from work today, I went into the loft to check on things and feed the birds, and I found a broken egg on the ground. It took me a few to find out where it came from, but it looks like the pair that laid on the 23rd of Feb, for some reason kicked out one of there eggs. Not sure how it happened exactly or why, but it sure sucks .


It sure does. I'm sorry.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Thanks everyone, today I feel a lot better  . 

Grau geist, I am so sorry about your egg  .

Today it is 56 degrees and sunny. 

I was wondering what breed of pigeon are these:


----------



## Ed

they look like Seripham to me
but I could be wrong


----------



## moonshadow

Today my toddler and I held the squeaker again. She's doing very good and seems to be loosing her fear of us. My one hen is still setting on her fake eggs. I feel bad that I had to throw her eggs out. She's one of my favorite pigeons.


----------



## spirit wings

StoN3d said:


> they look like Seripham to me
> but I could be wrong


I think they are old german owls, but yea the one does look like seraphim young bird.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

I searched for Old German Owl on Wikipedia... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_German_Owl

There was a photo of a pigeon that looked a lot like mine, except for lacking feathers on the feet. Is it possible for such a difference to appear within a breed?


----------



## Ed

if they have feathered feet I would guess Seripham


----------



## wolfwood

Just came in from spending almost an hour in the loft. It's almost 60* so I opened the windows, put Luna on the floor, sat down in the woodchips, and just watched. Luna's crop was empty and, after watching the 'big birds', she started pecking around on the floor abit....she wanted seed! So - what else to do but get her some. Luna has now eaten from my hand (!!)...several times, in fact. She settled down into the bend of my elbow and, while she & I watched mom & dad fly round a bit, Calypso (dad), eventually, jumped on my knee and he, too, ate from my hand. THIS WAS A FIRST!!! I think Polaris (mom) would have followed but Calypso kept chasing her from the food. She found food elsewhere ... I put Luna on the floor so I could do some other stuff....and I was treated to the show of feeding time! While Luna was being fed by both mom & dad, Orion & Azore had a full meal from Magellan. They, btw, are looking alot like Skye .... would the hen's Blue Grizzle really win out over the cock's BB?

Oh - and Atlantis has her second egg. Of course, Calypso should have been sitting on them rather than chasing Polaris around, but maybe Atlantis really has given up on him.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today at the loft it is 66 degrees and sunny  .

I fed & watered the pigeons and then I gave them some bath water.

So what's happening at your lofts  ?


----------



## Lovebirds

Well, let's see. I've cut my YB's (the first round) down to 1 feeding per day and plan to let them out for the first time on Sunday. 
My OB's are out now as we speak ( or type ) and they'll be going on a short toss tomorrow morning since we have to go to a pigeon meeting at 12:00.......gonna take them with us. 
Babies are growing like weeds. The youngest is 19 days old. 
The SNOW finally melted.........

PS: It's now almost 5:00.....the OB's are back in the loft and the day went without any incidents......not a hawk was spotted at all far as I know. COOL!


----------



## Birdman79

My neighbor flew his birds early today,a yb got hit,and another flew away(coopers),he flew them again this evening ,the lost bird started circling the loft with his loft mates and he splits up (coopers shows up again).My neighbor pulls the yb that got hit this morning to show us his small wound,he then releases him to his loft which was about a couple of yards away.While he's looking inside his loft and his back's turned againt the yb, this big red tail comes out from no where aiming toward the yb,we start yelling and my neighbor turns around to see this big bird like 2 feet behind him going for his injured pigeon.The red tail eventually takes off without hitting the bird.More lock up time for my birds.


----------



## ezemaxima

Today it was nice and clear so I decided to take my OB's for a toss but along the way the weather changed and it got cloudy and very windy so I didn't take them all the way to my original planned location which was Hana.










Check out my post at Homing/ Racing pigeons titles OB toss.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 67 degrees, and really nice outside! 

Today when I visited the loft, I found that one of my eggs has hatched into a squab!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Wow ezemaxima, that is a cool map!


----------



## Lovebirds

I released my OB's at 11:45 or so from 25 miles. It's now 2:45 and I have exactly 4 birds home............I took 25.


----------



## spirit wings

Lovebirds said:


> I released my OB's at 11:45 or so from 25 miles. It's now 2:45 and I have exactly 4 birds home............I took 25.


what the.....! well they must of took a detour. bet you get more in than 4 though. hope so. I released 10 have 9 so far. tommorow they will go again.


----------



## Lovebirds

spirit wings said:


> what the.....! well they must of took a detour. bet you get more in than 4 though. hope so. I released 10 have 9 so far. tommorow they will go again.


About 15 minutes ago, 3 more came in, so now I have a whopping 7 birds home!! 
I just heard from another flyer who's birds are doing the same thing. Maybe they're just enjoying the nice weather? 
I don't know..............it's just worrisome as hell...........


----------



## james fillbrook

today i sold a pair of white homers to a lovely lady that lives on a farm with a big loft. catched a cat inaction with one of my y/bs/cleaned out dovecote and pigeon loft it started to smell


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 72 degrees  .

At the loft another squab hatched, it was one of White Dot's eggs. 

Here is a picture of White Dot :


----------



## mmelloss

*2 newborns*

2 newborns hatched today and they seem to be doing fine hopefully get some pics tomorrow dad doesn't want to get off of them.


----------



## Lovebirds

I separated all of my breeders except for three pair that still have babies, 21 and 22 days old.


----------



## spirit wings

today I released my white homers in the backyard of a very good friend of mine because she lost her mom which was my moms best bud. I let the grandaughter release them in honour of her granma..."nana". they circled around and were lovely. it's been a hard week.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Lovebirds said:


> About 15 minutes ago, 3 more came in, so now I have a whopping 7 birds home!!
> I just heard from another flyer who's birds are doing the same thing. Maybe they're just enjoying the nice weather?
> I don't know..............it's just worrisome as hell...........


So Lovebirds, I was wondering if any more of your pigeons returned?


----------



## Guest

all day today I have had this bird literally hanging off my loft ,sure was a quiet day in the fly pen as no one wanted to venture into the avairy


----------



## Jay3

What a lousy day you had. Those coopers are like a dog with a bone. They just don't quit. Great photo though.


----------



## Guest

Jay3 said:


> What a lousy day you had. Those coopers are like a dog with a bone. They just don't quit. Great photo though.


lol its only a great photo cuz it wouldnt go anywhere and no matter what i did it wouldnt fly off very far


----------



## LUCKYT

It is a two year old young bird, If it was last years, it would normally have more white spotting on the back.. They are stubborn, BUT if you get after them, they too will learn.


----------



## Pegasus

Well let see; yesterday at the loft, after feeding and rolling my breeding coop from the garage, I fed my birds in the loft, grab my YB's one at a time, put them on the landing board, put feed in each stall (5) for them to eat so that they are train to walk-in through individual stall to eat the feed and once they are done and don't want to fly down, that's when I have to push them down with the stick so they can drink and not just to sit inside the stall all day...

Today pretty much the same like another days...If there are new stuff I'll post it here...


----------



## ezemaxima

Today I banded 3 of my baby piji's. I have another one to band in about 2 days. Plus I have 8 pairs setting on eggs. Some are on fake eggs....... got to finish my loft division soon. I only plan to have 20 YB's this year and I already got 4 loft flying and 6 babies ranging from 3 days old to a little over a week old. Sorry no pics......


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 43 degrees.

Today the other squab of White Dot's hatched  !

I am planning on practicing racing pigeons with the new squabs so all I need is a pigeon trap door, right? 

And, is this the right type?:

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/130.html


----------



## Guest

LUCKYT said:


> It is a two year old young bird, If it was last years, it would normally have more white spotting on the back.. They are stubborn, BUT if you get after them, they too will learn.


 lucky hawks get their adult plumage in their second year of life , so that makes this a year old bird in april which is when they are born and a female at that according to the size and just so you know I dont let them sit on my loft to enjoy the spoils of torturing my birds , they just dont go away no matter what I do or how much I chase them away ...there are no free rides here  its just one of the many I have around here at all times of the year ...


----------



## Jay3

I know. Even if you chase them, they may leave the loft, but they'll just go up higher into a tree or something. They're stubborn.


----------



## Guest

exactly I live right alongside a wooded area so even if I cant see them it doesnt mean they arent a 100 yards into the wooded area , they are so sheilded by the trees here that they dont feel all that threatened by some guy yelling and throwing sticks at them  they just sit an wait for the next opportunity to attack again wether Im there or not


----------



## Jay3

I know. It's so frustrating. They love trees, and we have many. They can be invisible at times. Blend right in.


----------



## Guest

to true nature at its greatest


----------



## Pegasus

*PigeonKid*, you made a thread that will stays long or even forever...I give you a full credit about this topic...

Today at the loft I will do my head count again, I got a feeling that the falcon got some of my birds when I let them out few weeks ago...I can't blame their predatory instinct, I know they will find food for their young but I flipping hate when they caught my best bird/s...So I will post my count later...I'll keep my fingers cross...


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Thanks Pegasus, I really learn alot from you guys  .

Today it is 56 degrees.

The pigeons laid another egg right in front of the door, it was the crazy pigeon of mine, this is the most eggs I ever had.


----------



## Lovebirds

Today I let my first round of babies out for the first time. There WAS 20 birds........15 stayed on the loft and trapped when I called them. 2 took off to parts unknown and haven't been seen since about 8:30 this morning. 2 of the 3 that were hanging around here finally came down and trapped and then there's this one.......(it's now 3:15 )
This is the problem I have with my loft and the way it's set up. I have no problem training the birds to trap as long as they're in the settling cage. Once the cage is taken down and they get away from the front of the loft, they're seeing things they've never seen before and literally don't know how to get back to the front of the loft. Every time I shoo this bird off of the side it flys to the back OR to the roof and comes right back down to where you see it in the picture. It hasn't been on the front of the loft all day. The birds that didn't leave the loft had no problems and 2 that stayed out a while, finally flew around enough and figured out where they were supposed to go and as soon as they spotted the front of the loft, they trapped without hesitation. 
Now you know I'm not lying when I say I don't have much of a hawk problem. No way that bird would last sitting there like that for 6 hours if I did. Of course they day ain't over yet........


----------



## Pegasus

*Renee*, let me ask you this...When you let them out for the 1st time after those whole time they're on training to trap, do you bring them out to the door and let them fly on the landing board or do you let them out where the trap-door is? Another question is, do you have a net like what we use for fishing with a long handle? I find to net the bird sometimes and that's how I grab them...


----------



## Ed

I think she has out doors she shoo's them out of on each side of the trap
her trap is in the middle and you can see a small window to the right and left of the trap
I think thats the out door for each side of her loft
I might be totally wrong though LOL


----------



## ThePigeonKid

I am planning on practicing racing pigeons with the new squabs so all I need is a pigeon trap door, right? 

And, is this the right type?:

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/130.html


----------



## Lovebirds

Pegasus said:


> *Renee*, let me ask you this...When you let them out for the 1st time after those whole time they're on training to trap, do you bring them out to the door and let them fly on the landing board or do you let them out where the trap-door is? Another question is, do you have a net like what we use for fishing with a long handle? I find to net the bird sometimes and that's how I grab them...


They come out the side window and go through the trap and no, I don't have a net. I couldn't reach them if I did have one.


----------



## grau geist

Well today I went into the loft to check on the birds and saw that the bird that laid the two eggs and never set them, it looks like she has laid one in the corner of the loft on the floor. Now that makes two pairs laying eggs on the floor of my loft . Yes I have nest boxes, yes I have bowls in them, and yes I think they are plenty big enough. Just can't figure out why they would chose to lay on the floor. But what ever, I guess I will just leave them alone and let them do there thing, and hope this time, this pair take care of the eggs . Does this seem to be a bit soon to be laying again after I got rid of the first eggs? If I go back to the date she laid the first one it was on the 27th of Feb. and today or late last night she laid this one. Or are they just doing what comes natural to them, by getting her fertile and laying more eggs?

Thanks 

Mat


----------



## wolfwood

Today is the 1st day that our birds have had free access to the new flyspace and they really seem to be loving it! Luna's parents keep walking in and out with a look on their faces like "OH WOW!! COOL!!! Let's do that again!"

Luna has moved into the nest box NEXT to the one she was raised in. Her food and water are still in the other box and she does go over for that, but it seems SHE has chosen a new box. Good girl! It also dawned on me today as I was holding Luna and watching Atlantis (Polaris' other daughter) fly around, that Atlantis' & Luna's coloring is actually quite similar (DOH!) Luna is definitely more bronze while Atlantis has a grayer undertone, and Atlantis' color pattern is a bit "splotchier' .... but they really are similar. I'll have to remember to get a side-by-side photo of the 2 of them when Luna is a bit older.

Skye/Magellan's babies are busy exercising their legs and wings!! I held the slightly larger one (male? and with pinker legs/feet) while the smaller one (female? and with dark legs/feet) got an extra feeding. The little guy I held was NOT happy when I put him back in the pen!

The 3 Homers & 2 Rollers in isolation _really_ want OUT! I'm feeling bad for them as they are used to having much more space, having more companions, accessing a flypen, and being handled more. But - they've only been here for 2.5 weeks so they have 2 more weeks of quarantine. There's no sign of any health problems but we KNOW the loft birds are healthy and, besides, there are babies out there .... Still.....we're really anxious to move them out there and give them their 'freedom'.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

This morning I washed down the loft from top to bottom. The birds are happy, I'm happy, everbody is happy....Those babies really make a mess in the nest boxes. They're like pooping machines! LOL.


----------



## Ed

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> This morning I washed down the loft from top to bottom. The birds are happy, I'm happy, everbody is happy....Those babies really make a mess in the nest boxes. They're like pooping machines! LOL.




hahahaha
lil poop factories they are


----------



## Pegasus

Well today at the loft...I made my head count and found out that one of my BBH is missing...Darn  falcon...I knew there's someone missing when they all landed but the good part about it is, 2 of my BCC came back from the beginner I gave them to...Its been 3 months and when I gave them to another pinoy who lives in NJ which is not too far from me (20mi.)...I am waiting if he will call but I guess he don't want to or not interested to get the birds back so I will not bother calling him...


----------



## wolfwood

Pegasus...that "*beginner*" may have no idea that the birds could have/would have flown home and/or may be too embarrassed to call you and let you know that he "lost" your bird.

If I was him, I'd sure be grateful to hear from you...


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Sorry to hear about your hen Oliver....at least you got your 2 cocks back...

My birds experienced their first hawk today and they haven't come back yet....all 3 of them....hopefully they come back before sun down.


----------



## grau geist

After taking the food out of the loft for the night I noticed another pair has laid there first egg . That makes two pairs in one day to lay an egg for me


----------



## Jay3

grau geist said:


> After taking the food out of the loft for the night I noticed another pair has laid there first egg . That makes two pairs in one day to lay an egg for me



Spring is in the air!


----------



## ezemaxima

Today I've decided that my 4 YB's are strong enough on their wing to route so I took them out along with their dads (moms are setting on eggs) and 2 other OB's and let them out to fly. They quickly got up high and disappeared for about 1/2 hour. Then just for kicks I let the rest of the OB's out.  You should have seen them all flying up high and fast. Look like they was having a battle up there. An hour later after releasing the YB's... all my birds came back and I started calling them in to eat. 

Then I had to go to work. 

After work...I checked on them tonight and i got 3 new babies. ! appears to have hatch yesterday and one egg actually hatched after it's parent laid their egg on a wired floor with no nesting material at all. I was very surprised.


----------



## spirit wings

grau geist said:


> Well today I went into the loft to check on the birds and saw that the bird that laid the two eggs and never set them, it looks like she has laid one in the corner of the loft on the floor. Now that makes two pairs laying eggs on the floor of my loft . Yes I have nest boxes, yes I have bowls in them, and yes I think they are plenty big enough. Just can't figure out why they would chose to lay on the floor. But what ever, I guess I will just leave them alone and let them do there thing, and hope this time, this pair take care of the eggs . Does this seem to be a bit soon to be laying again after I got rid of the first eggs? If I go back to the date she laid the first one it was on the 27th of Feb. and today or late last night she laid this one. Or are they just doing what comes natural to them, by getting her fertile and laying more eggs?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mat


i was thinking about your problem...maybe, If you seperated the sexes and just left the cocks in the breeding section they will choose a nest box for their own, in a few weeks put their mates back in there with them and see if they will drive the hens to the nestbowl and box they have chosen....I dunno, sometimes it's hard to break this nest on the floor stuff.


----------



## Ed

I was isitng a fellow club member yesterday picking up some younb brds and I asked him about birds nesting on the floor
he showed me what he does 
he takes a box and puts it on the floor towards the corner
thing is he takes the opening to the box and faces it towards the corner and pushes the box till each side touches the wall making a triangle opening from the top into the corner of the wall and they can come in and out of the nest box that way
IDK if this helps but I figured I would share what I learned yesterday


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Update - My birds never returned home after the hawk attack.....I have a feeling that the hawk got at least one and the others won't be coming back.


----------



## spirit wings

StoN3d said:


> I was isitng a fellow club member yesterday picking up some younb brds and I asked him about birds nesting on the floor
> he showed me what he does
> he takes a box and puts it on the floor towards the corner
> thing is he takes the opening to the box and faces it towards the corner and pushes the box till each side touches the wall making a triangle opening from the top into the corner of the wall and they can come in and out of the nest box that way
> IDK if this helps but I figured I would share what I learned yesterday


Thats great Ed, I will so do that if I get problems with mine, when I breed that is. as some in the regular section of the loft are on the floor with dummie eggs, and I was thinking they were getting in a bad habit there, but did not want to take the eggs away. so when time comes they are moved to the breeder section and those two hens lay on the floor I will do that....good tip. just hope the cocks don't fight over the whole loft floor, I think that is the main problem there otherwise if they can raise babies safley on the floor why not let em.


----------



## spirit wings

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Update - My birds never returned home after the hawk attack.....I have a feeling that the hawk got at least one and the others won't be coming back.


oh give them more time, even a week is not too long sometimes.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

spirit wings said:


> oh give them more time, even a week is not too long sometimes.


I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 49 degrees, beautiful and sunny!

I had to throw out the egg I mentioned yesterday (that was by the door) because they were not laying on it. 

g0ldenb0y55 I am hoping your pigeons come home real soon!!!!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Thanks TKP...I hope they come home too...


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 31 degrees and sunny  .

Today two more squabs hatched so now I have 5, the pigeons laid 2 more eggs  so now I have 6 eggs.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

So far, today has been awesome! This morning I picked up the birds that MAX1170 sent me from the Post Office! I put them in the new breeding cage that I finished yesterday and they look to be doing great! I'll post pictures later on another thread.


----------



## Pegasus

Today, I let my first hatch meaning "761" and "762"...They are so excited at first then one fly a bit higher than the other one, so the one that's left behind follows and the one who's up there already got scared over something and flew to the other roof...Then I looked up there's a hawk 50 feet above us...So far (2:46pm) "761" is in the loft and 762 is still out there...Maybe before dawn he/she might show up...So I let my OB out just to roam around in case "762" might see them and fly back...This is one of those worry time, when the YB is out for the first time and got spooked or excited by something...There is no way to go after them...

Shiznit​


----------



## Pegasus

*He just walked in...*

Just NOW...Whew!!! I thought he is a goner...Thank goodness he flew back on the same roof he flew the first time...


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Wow! That was close Oliver! I'm glad you got him back in the loft. 

Update on my new pair of dragoons - I think the hen is getting ready to lay eggs. They took to a nest box already and the hen is sitting and making those grunting noises. Max wasn't kidding when he said these 2 birds are ready to go for breeding!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Pegasus So glad he is safe at home!!!!


----------



## Pegasus

Thanks guys...Probably on saturday, they will go out again...this time a bit hungry...That way they won't stay out that long and look for the landing board and trap-in...


----------



## Homer87

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Update - My birds never returned home after the hawk attack.....I have a feeling that the hawk got at least one and the others won't be coming back.


My flock got chase by a falcon, and they disappear for a month, but they came back. Don't give up yet...


----------



## Ed

I was feeding my young birds this morning and I had three fly up to my hand and arm and start eaing the food I had in my hand


----------



## wolfwood

That's a pretty cool experience, StoN3d!!! Luna now regularly eats from our hand.

Its sunny here at Mistwold Loft and the flyspace is open for all to enjoy. I fee bad for the guys still in quarantine but they only have another week and then they, too, can enjoy the sunshine! I was out feeding, watering, generally checking on everyone this morning and Luna FLEW!!! Not far - - but she did it!! She seems to have the internal loft pretty much figured out as she had made it to the top of Magellan/Skye's kennel when I got out there, then flew down from my shoulder to the floor, and flew/jumped (flumped??) from the floor up to the nest box where her food & water are. <sniffle> They grow up so fast!

Orion & Azore are responding to being held just as Luna did. Of course, Magellan tries to beat me up any time I come near - so the babies are getting a pretty clear message of "DANGER" from Dad. Just means I need to hold them more - - - darn! It was good to see Mom & Dad each feeding one of the little guys at the same time .... each will surely be getting enough!!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Homer87 said:


> My flock got chase by a falcon, and they disappear for a month, but they came back. Don't give up yet...


Wow! a month huh....that's quite a long vacation! Glad you ogt them back.


----------



## Pegasus

Homer87 said:


> My flock got chase by a falcon, and they disappear for a month, but they came back. Don't give up yet...


 a month!!! wonder if the falcon chased them the whole month? But I'm happy for you that they got back...

I don't let anyone out today due to my phobia yesterday but I might get over it and lets see what happen tomorrow...

*My question is*: is it better to let my OB's out with those two YB's or just send the YB's by themselves?

We all know the YB's will be jealous and fly with them...I can not guarantee about their safety when they are above my roof but in the backyard I can handle the BOP's in case they swoop down and try to catch one of them, I have my net with long pole ready...I squat while the BOP's stalk on my YB's...


----------



## Ed

the OB's might lead the young birds too ar away from the loft and they might not be able to get back if they get split up for some odd reason
I would fly the young birds alone imo


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

What Ed is saying makes total sense....keep them seperate until your sure they can keep up with the OB's.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 43 degrees and sunny.

I had to get rid of one of the eggs (the mom was not laying on it), the squabs are getting really big  .


----------



## Jay3

StoN3d said:


> I was feeding my young birds this morning and I had three fly up to my hand and arm and start eaing the food I had in my hand


Cute. Don't ya just love it when they do that?


----------



## Lovebirds

Pegasus said:


> Today, I let my first hatch meaning "761" and "762"...They are so excited at first then one fly a bit higher than the other one, so the one that's left behind follows and the one who's up there already got scared over something and flew to the other roof...Then I looked up there's a hawk 50 feet above us...So far (2:46pm) "761" is in the loft and 762 is still out there...Maybe before dawn he/she might show up...So I let my OB out just to roam around in case "762" might see them and fly back...This is one of those worry time, when the YB is out for the first time and got spooked or excited by something...There is no way to go after them...
> 
> Shiznit​



Who's babies are these? We need PICTURES Oliver!! LOL
I saw the next post where both made it back. I'm very glad. I agree, these first few times out are a bit scary. I lost one when I let mine out a few days ago for the first time. It took her about 5 seconds to turn into a dot in the sky. I figured that would be the last I saw of her and so far, I was right. Nothing scared mine as far as I know. They were just TOO strong on the wing.


----------



## Pegasus

Lovebirds said:


> Who's babies are these? We need PICTURES Oliver!! LOL
> I saw the next post where both made it back. I'm very glad. I agree, these first few times out are a bit scary. I lost one when I let mine out a few days ago for the first time. It took her about 5 seconds to turn into a dot in the sky. I figured that would be the last I saw of her and so far, I was right. Nothing scared mine as far as I know. They were just TOO strong on the wing.


It's 707 (762) baby and 092 (761) baby...I will post their pic here tomorrow before I let them out...I think 762 is a cock and I'm so glad if he is a cock not a hen, he sure shows some aggressiveness already...I was darn scared when 762 just took off  and I got my jaw on the ground when I saw him take off and not even looking around where he at or what roof he will land back on...I said "oh my, Ishnit", then I ran back in the loft and set my OB's to fly...When I don't see 762 that's when I let them all out, while 761 is hanging out on the roof where everybody land to fly down...I think 762 is just testing his wings and want to see if he can manage to fly longer...I went to the highest roof, I can't see him anywhere so went back down and grab a can of feed and start calling the OB down so he can see me and the OB eating and maybe fly back...I was scared for him...He didn't show up when I was feeding the OB's but soon I went in the backyard, there he is flapping and you know how they fly when they want to get the hang of flying?, thats how I found out that I got him back around the area...So I let my OB's stay out until he can get back to the roof where everybody lands, then called him and the OB's in......Soon as I see him flying down with the rest, I feel so relieved...Tomorrow will be their next day out...I hope the BOP's are not around when I let them out...I will take a pic of 7172 baby (BB) too...He/she got white flights on both wings...


----------



## Lovebirds

Well, today, here in my loft, I've just moved the last of my babies to the YB loft. I now have a total of 45 youngsters............I HAD 46, but one took off the first time I let them out and hasn't returned. That was almost a week ago, so I doubt it's coming back.
So, all of my breeders are split up and back in their sections. 
Now, it's on to the OB races and getting these youngins' out flying.........it would be a BIG help if the weather would cooperate just a little bit.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 47 degrees.

Today at the loft the pigeons laid another egg  , all of the squabs are getting really BIG  .

So I have 6 eggs, 5 squabs & 20 pigeons.


----------



## Pegasus

Today at the loft...

NO LOFT FLYING TODAY...I looked up this morning and the guardian in the sky circling for prey...So I to took some pics this morning before I feed them and I just upload them in my album just now, too busy working my  in my basement...707 got 2 babies and 7172 is on 2 fertile eggs  hatching this week...


----------



## Lovebirds

Just saw your new pics. NICE! However............I'd never seen the puppy picture......or I don't remember and I THINK I would remember something that adorable!!
No flying here today either. It has rained, sometimes poured, all day long.........UGH.......


----------



## Alamo

Sunday,banded 6 babies...Cleaned up,and patted every baby on their breast in the nest..I do this to TAME them,by not making them have fear of my hands....I do this twice to 3 times per day...By the time they are weaned,they are not fearfull of me...
To the guys who want to let their YB`s out with the OB`s...Do not let them out at the same time...Let the OB`s fly around for a half hour to a hour first...Then let the YB`s out with them...I only do this the first few days I let the YB`s out...This way,the OB`s show the YB`s where to land on the loft etc...After a week,the YB`s go out ALONE...
Good Luck guys.......Alamo


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 51 degrees.

At the loft 2 of the squabs opened their eyes  , I checked on the other eggs and then I fed and watered the pigeons, they really enjoyed the bath water.


----------



## spirit wings

Today, rain, rain and more rain... let my homers loft fly anyway. put some stall dry down in the loft and did a good scrapping, refilled some grit. and the baby frills are on the floor, saw them eat some seed, but still bugs dad for feedings, they have a safe corner under the nest boxes, but walked around the loft today checkin things out. the figs and frilldad took a bath and the homers got a natural bath out in the rain. put ACV in the their water and everyone seems well. could have two more frill babies next week, not sure as I did not candle the eggs this time, maybe I will do that after lunch.


----------



## Jay3

Weather was beautiful here today. Springlike. 54 degrees. Opened up all the windows, and filled the bath. The birds were lovin' it! Gully and Sammy got a good break from their parental duties, as they have babies almost a week and a half old. Tomorrow is supposed to be cold with snow flurries. Go figure.


----------



## Jay3

Here are Sammy and Gully's babies. The first one hatched on March 5th. Ain't they cute?


----------



## Ed

here is a short video of my young birds coming in the trap today to eat 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdWL0OT2zdE


----------



## Guest

Jay3 said:


> Here are Sammy and Gully's babies. The first one hatched on March 5th. Ain't they cute?


they are awesomely cute , is that a grit feeder bottom you are using for a nest there ? lol very ingenious of you  I have a pair that just layed their first egg yesterday , is a grizzle hen and a blue bar cock kona that I got from ace that I think Im going to actually let hatch ,really hoping for a nice grizzle baby so we shall see what happens in 18 days now wont we  thanks for sharing .


----------



## Guest

StoN3d said:


> here is a short video of my young birds coming in the trap today to eat
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdWL0OT2zdE


stoned do they trap without the can shaker and whistle , just curious cuz it sounded like you were running a printing press or sewing machine in the backround lol I dont think you have to shake it that much personally just here and there shake shake whistle shake shake whistle lol


----------



## Jay3

Yes, it is a grit bowl, but I'm not using it for a nest bowl, although that might work. I just stuck them in there to clean their nest box. LOL. That way I could also get them out into the light to take the pic.


----------



## wolfwood

Beautiful day today! Moved the quarantine birds into the loft, banded everybody who's not in an egg, rearranged the loft interior a bit resulting in lots more room for everyone, moved Magellan/Skye's nest kennel to the floor, added perches to the fly space and several more inside the loft, sterilized the quarantine water & food bowls and put them in the fly space, swept out the garage & closed up the kennel-turned-pigeon-house, washed the Miata, took our breaks OUTSIDE sitting on the back porch (WOW!!) and FINALLY got to run the dogs in the field!!!

2 of the new Homers laid an egg yesterday and, by last night, it had been smashed (???) - - waiting for Egg #2 tomorrow. Atlantis is being a SuperMom and sitting on her 2 eggs 24/7!!


----------



## Jay3

wolfwood said:


> Beautiful day today! Moved the quarantine birds into the loft, banded everybody who's not in an egg, rearranged the loft interior a bit resulting in lots more room for everyone, moved Magellan/Skye's nest kennel to the floor, added perches to the fly space and several more inside the loft, sterilized the quarantine water & food bowls and put them in the fly space, swept out the garage & closed up the kennel-turned-pigeon-house, washed the Miata, took our breaks OUTSIDE sitting on the back porch (WOW!!) and FINALLY got to run the dogs in the field!!!
> 
> 2 of the new Homers laid an egg yesterday and, by last night, it had been smashed (???) - - waiting for Egg #2 tomorrow. Atlantis is being a SuperMom and sitting on her 2 eggs 24/7!!


Now that sounds like a FULL day. So much I wanted to accomplish today myself, but it was just so springlike out. Spent a lot of time out in the loft just enjoying the birds. With the large windows in the loft, we can watch the birds outside at the feeders from there. It was just so relaxing. And I just kinda sat back and enjoyed it for a change.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Jay3, those squabs are really cute! 

StoN3d, thanks for sharing the video!


----------



## TAWhatley

Jay3 said:


> Here are Sammy and Gully's babies. The first one hatched on March 5th. Ain't they cute?


Beautiful babies, Jay3!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

StoN3d said:


> here is a short video of my young birds coming in the trap today to eat
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdWL0OT2zdE


I really enjoyed this video! Some are so eager to trap in and eat and others are looking a bit frustrated cuz they want in but are unsure what to do. Looks like you are doing a great job of training them, Ed.

Terry


----------



## Jay3

StoN3d said:


> here is a short video of my young birds coming in the trap today to eat
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdWL0OT2zdE


Enjoyed the video. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Alamo

Monday,cloudy with rain...44*....Not letting any birds out for another two weeks..Hawk problems!!...Have to band 2 more babies later today....Getting to see some color on some of the babies..Looks like I have a pretty splash coming,a blue check w/f,and a red check..Will have several reds,since I have alot of reds in my family...Alamo


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

StoN3d said:


> here is a short video of my young birds coming in the trap today to eat
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdWL0OT2zdE


Ed, looks like your doing a fine job with those youngsters! Keep up the good work!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 55 degrees, it is supposed to rain, right now it is cloudy.

Two of the squabs were killed  , and two more eggs hatched  . So I still have 5 squabs!


----------



## Ed

if two were killed you might want to look into what is going on
thats not normal that they get killed


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Beautiful and sunny here in So Cal. Just got some new birds today! Got 3 pairs of breeders and six yb's. I now have a total of 5 breeding pairs and 10 yb's. My loft is filling up quick! I may hatch out 2 more clutches from a select pair but then I'm done for the rest of the year. I will work with these yb's to get as much experience as I can this year so that next year I can keep up with the competition.


----------



## wolfwood

Another wonderful day in Southern NH! Blue sky & LOTS of sun!! Loft windows are open and everyone's out in the flyspace. We have another egg from Skye (& Magellan)! They've got 2 beautiful babies who are a week (or 2) from weaning ... that's all they get! Waiting for the 2nd egg from Spar (new Homer hen) today ... then Skye's #2 egg tomorrow ... and they'll all get switched out for Dummies.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

StoN3d said:


> if two were killed you might want to look into what is going on
> thats not normal that they get killed


You're right. I am going to look for any evidence of what might have done it, I will let you know if I find anything.


----------



## Pegasus

Well today at the loft...I have a bird that came back (874 BCH) from the beginner, back in Sept or Oct I believe, he came here and ask if I have some birds that he can start to breed, so I gave him about 12 birds (3 pairs and 6 YB's) but I think he tried to train this OB and flew back to me...I'm guessing he is about 55 miles...Like I mentioned before, some of my OB's came back and he didn't bother sending me an email nor a call so I figure he don't want the birds back...


----------



## Alamo

Monday afternoon...3pm...Went out to feed and clean up after the birds..Loft is 1 mile from my house...Thought I would sit out there for awhile,and enjoy the weather..Cloudy but kinda warm...After about 15 minutes,heard a bird hit the landing board..It`s #799 RCH,that 2008 YB that I thought a hawk got last Monday morning...Kids next door told me they saw a hawk plucking a pigeon,about 150 ft from my loft,and down below their house..I guess it must of been one of the other two that I`m missing...I bred this RCH for stock,so I`m real happy to get her back...It`s a minor miracle..So with that,I`m naming her the "Miracle Hen."...Hope she breeds me some miracle winners !!!....hahahahaha!!!........Alamo


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Alamo said:


> Monday afternoon...3pm...Went out to feed and clean up after the birds..Loft is 1 mile from my house...Thought I would sit out there for awhile,and enjoy the weather..Cloudy but kinda warm...After about 15 minutes,heard a bird hit the landing board..It`s #799 RCH,that 2008 YB that I thought a hawk got last Monday morning...Kids next door told me they saw a hawk plucking a pigeon,about 150 ft from my loft,and down below their house..I guess it must of been one of the other two that I`m missing...I bred this RCH for stock,so I`m real happy to get her back...It`s a minor miracle..So with that,I`m naming her the "Miracle Hen."...Hope she breeds me some miracle winners !!!....hahahahaha!!!........Alamo


Good to hear about your RCH returning! But to bad for the one that got eaten!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

StoN3d said:


> here is a short video of my young birds coming in the trap today to eat
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdWL0OT2zdE


*I've never seen birds coming thru a trap before. Very interesting, thanks StoN3d.*


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 30 degrees and foggy.

All of the squabs are doing good  & growing BIG  .


----------



## Jay3

Yes. It's amazing how fast they grow. It was in the fifties here today, and tomorrow should be the same. By Friday, low 30's and snow flurries! I can't wait for summer. Tomorrow will probably set up the bath for the birds. By Friday, they'll be putting on their snow suits. LOL.


----------



## moonshadow

Nice warm day here in MN! Not much sun, but still nice weather. Today I found out pigeons are OFFICIALLY legal in my city.  *hops up and down* So, it goes into law on March 22nd. March 23rd I will submit my loft application. I have to schedule a time for the animal control officer to come out and inspect my property, ask the neighbors if they have any objections and all that. I think everything should go fine. ALL my neighbors are animal nuts like I am, so I'm pretty sure not only will they approve, but they'll be excited! That means I am within 3 weeks of being able to build my loft!! It's pretty cool.


----------



## Jay3

That's great! And it sure helps that you have nice neighbors. Like to trade you for some of mine.


----------



## maryjane

Wow, I missed about a week of this thread and it's taken me at least an hour to catch up lol.  There is so much going on!



spirit wings said:


> today I released my white homers in the backyard of a very good friend of mine because she lost her mom which was my moms best bud. I let the grandaughter release them in honour of her granma..."nana". they circled around and were lovely. it's been a hard week.


I'm really sorry to hear about your mom's best friend. What a beautiful tribute you were able to give her and her family with your homers. I hope this week has been better for you all. 



ezemaxima said:


> Today it was nice and clear so I decided to take my OB's for a toss but along the way the weather changed and it got cloudy and very windy so I didn't take them all the way to my original planned location which was Hana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out my post at Homing/ Racing pigeons titles OB toss.


That is the place my princess of wales parrot is named after. . .Hana! Her first mom and dad honeymooned in Hana, Hawaii, and then named her that. It's really cool to see a map of it; I showed her but I don't know if she got it. . .



moonshadow said:


> Nice warm day here in MN! Not much sun, but still nice weather. Today I found out pigeons are OFFICIALLY legal in my city.  *hops up and down* So, it goes into law on March 22nd. March 23rd I will submit my loft application. I have to schedule a time for the animal control officer to come out and inspect my property, ask the neighbors if they have any objections and all that. I think everything should go fine. ALL my neighbors are animal nuts like I am, so I'm pretty sure not only will they approve, but they'll be excited! That means I am within 3 weeks of being able to build my loft!! It's pretty cool.


That is so cool!! I'm very excited for you. 





Jay3 said:


> That's great! And it sure helps that you have nice neighbors. Like to trade you for some of mine.


Amen!! 

It was pretty warm today, 64 or so, and the birds (and I) loved it. There was much bathing going on in the aviaries. I came across some good, clean lumber I can use for building my lofts; I'm planning on adding on a ten foot loft to the large aviary, and a five foot loft (maybe more) to the smaller one. Ideally with scrap wood as I haven't won the lotto yet. I have a new little rescue coming from our member Jaye on Friday hopefully, and got most of the major cleaning done from our seemingly 40 days and nights of rain that is now over.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 50 degrees and sunny.

At the loft all of the squabs are doing good  , the pigeons that are not on eggs or squabs are enjoying the sun.


----------



## Lovebirds

My husband has gone with the birds for a training toss. Sure hope today goes better than the last few have gone............


----------



## moonshadow

Lovebirds said:


> My husband has gone with the birds for a training toss. Sure hope today goes better than the last few have gone............


My husband is an auditor and works all over the twin cities area here, so when I get to the training toss stage I already warned him that he's taking a basket of birds sometimes. He just rolled his eyes.  I think it's a good idea! He gets paid for his mileage to each location and leaves from our house everyday. It'll be pretty easy to send my birds along when needed.


----------



## Lovebirds

Lovebirds said:


> My husband has gone with the birds for a training toss. Sure hope today goes better than the last few have gone............


MUCH better today. I got a video of the hens coming in. Hubby released them 10 minutes apart and before I could get the hens into their section and get out with the camera, the cocks were home already. ALL the birds came in.........a FAR CRY from the last two tosses. Guess I learned my lesson.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RHRIknltw4


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Bright and sunny here in southern california! Birds are soaking in the sun and the babies are getting bigger and bigger everyday.

Renee - Glad to hear your toss went well this time around! Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Thanks for sharing the video Renee.


----------



## DayWalker

The weather has been SO nice the last two days -- our racers and my one capuchin cock are LOVING their new home with the recently finished nest boxes in it. My capuchin pair that are sitting on eggs are still just sitting. Been 19 days now, so I'm afraid that I will not get to be a grandma this time around.  So sad..


----------



## RodSD

Bright and sunny weather here in San Diego that I let my birds took a bath. Then I discovered that one egg just hatched. No wonder the father was in hurry to go back in!


----------



## ezemaxima

Today I banded the 3 youngest babies and 1 got so big that the band almost didn't fit. Also Motley's and Duke's baby is sick.... can i give some antibiotics???


----------



## Jay3

DayWalker said:


> The weather has been SO nice the last two days -- our racers and my one capuchin cock are LOVING their new home with the recently finished nest boxes in it. My capuchin pair that are sitting on eggs are still just sitting. Been 19 days now, so I'm afraid that I will not get to be a grandma this time around.  So sad..


Too bad about the eggs not hatching. We have one capuchine, and the longer we have him, the more we like them. I would kinda like to have a couple more. They're cute, once you get used to their odd looks. LOL.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today at the loft it is 43 degrees.

At the loft one of the squabs climbed out of the nest bowl. All of the squabs are doing great  .

I don't know anything about giving pigeons antibiotics, ezemaxima.


----------



## moonshadow

Lovebirds said:


> MUCH better today. I got a video of the hens coming in. Hubby released them 10 minutes apart and before I could get the hens into their section and get out with the camera, the cocks were home already. ALL the birds came in.........a FAR CRY from the last two tosses. Guess I learned my lesson.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RHRIknltw4


It was so amazing how fast they came in when you called them. If it was race day and you were sitting in the coop/loft calling would they have gone to the roof first? Or would they have come right in? Sorry. I have no idea on these things and it's all new.


----------



## Lovebirds

moonshadow said:


> It was so amazing how fast they came in when you called them. If it was race day and you were sitting in the coop/loft calling would they have gone to the roof first? Or would they have come right in? Sorry. I have no idea on these things and it's all new.


The older birds, 2, 3, 4 year olds, will head straight to the loft. Sometimes the yearlings want to go to the roof of the house first. They trap different in the races than on training tosses. For one, in a race they've flown a LOT more miles and home is where they want to be, plus they don't normally come home in a big group like that, so it's much easier to manuever to the loft with 2 or 3 birds (or one as the case may be...LOL)


----------



## Jay3

ezemaxima said:


> Today I banded the 3 youngest babies and 1 got so big that the band almost didn't fit. Also Motley's and Duke's baby is sick.... can i give some antibiotics???


How does the baby seem sick? And have old is he/she?


----------



## RodSD

Hey Renee,

I watched the video and I wondered why your pigeons have to duck to enter that blue color entrance! Will it be easier for them to just go in without ducking? Is there a reason for that design?


----------



## maryjane

That video is cool. I've never seen a trap in action before. Your lofts make me drool slightly . I hope you don't mind that I'm totally copying that water stand and possibly the nest boxes as well. 

Today it was in the 70s (sorry, those of you in cold weather!) and the birds and I spent as much time in the sun as we could! There was much bathing afoot. I had to refill the bath trays three times. I've been doing a lot of after-the-rain clean-up in the yard and aviaries so they are really enjoying everything dry and clean and back to normal. And so am I for that matter.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today at the loft it is 26 degrees.

The pigeon laid another egg. This time I replaced it with a dummy egg.


----------



## spirit wings

ThePigeonKid said:


> Today at the loft it is 26 degrees.
> 
> The pigeon laid another egg. This time I replaced it with a dummy egg.


There has to more going on than that!....if you wait a few days perhaps there will be more to tell about.....or not


----------



## ThePigeonKid

These pigeons are proud parents of squabs that hatched a couple of hours ago. 

The dummy egg didn't work, they didn't buy it!  But I'll try again next time


----------



## Jay3

ThePigeonKid said:


> These pigeons are proud parents of squabs that hatched a couple of hours ago.
> 
> The dummy egg didn't work, they didn't buy it!  But I'll try again next time


When you get pics, we want to see them.


----------



## ezemaxima

This afternoon 8 of my prisoner birds got out. I don't think anyone one of them are coming back. Its my fault I left the front screen open after letting my birds out to loft fly. I'll find out tonight when I get home.


----------



## RodSD

They will be back or at least some of them. I've seen your loft and your birds have a nice view of the surroundings. Maybe your flier team can lure them in.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 31 degrees.

The other squab hatched today  , So now I have 7 squabs & 2 eggs.

Jay3, for whatever reason my pictures aren't loading up on my computer, but I will load pics as soon as I can!


----------



## jang786

....................


----------



## moonshadow

Today I am waiting for the animal control officer to come inspect my yard to see if it's okay for me to have my pigeon loft. Monday I send out letters to the neighbors letting them know of my plans for the loft. Tuesday I apply for the loft permit and April 6th I have my hearing to get approval for the loft. Things seem like they are finally coming together. But, still I'm tired of jumping through hoops... I just want my loft to be built.


----------



## Jay3

ThePigeonKid said:


> Today it is 31 degrees.
> 
> The other squab hatched today  , So now I have 7 squabs & 2 eggs.
> 
> Jay3, for whatever reason my pictures aren't loading up on my computer, but I will load pics as soon as I can!


We'll be waiting.


----------



## Lovebirds

moonshadow said:


> Today I am waiting for the animal control officer to come inspect my yard to see if it's okay for me to have my pigeon loft. Monday I send out letters to the neighbors letting them know of my plans for the loft. Tuesday I apply for the loft permit and April 6th I have my hearing to get approval for the loft. Things seem like they are finally coming together. But, still I'm tired of jumping through hoops... I just want my loft to be built.


I personally applaud you for doing what you're doing. You'll be a great pigeon Mom. 
So many just put up a loft, hoping no one will say anything (just like you mentioned in a previous post) and then complain to us when the neighbors complain or come here wondering what to do with "all these birds" because they're being forced to get rid of them. 
Do I LIKE the fact that our ol' government can tell us what we can and can't do on our own property? Of course not, BUT, that's the way it is and you either go by the rules or you work to get them changed. 
Breaking the law is breaking the law as far as I'm concerned and how do you say it's ok the break "this" law, but not "that" law. 
I know it seems like it's taking a long time, but when it's all said and done, I truly believe it will be worth the effort.


----------



## ezemaxima

RodSD said:


> They will be back or at least some of them. I've seen your loft and your birds have a nice view of the surroundings. Maybe your flier team can lure them in.


I got home last night and 1 came back after my nephew notice some of them flying around and he let out some of my flyers. This morning 3 more came back after i let my OB fly out. I see 2 more hanging around but my Yellow hen and a BB hen is no where in sight.









This is the yellow hen that's gone possibly returned to Eddie in Honolulu. I already emailed him. I don't have a pic of the BB hen since she was fairly new.

Here's the two I see around still.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*Jay3*, here are some pics of all of my squabs  :

Here are the squabs that hatched today & yesterday:









These squabs are about 10 to 20 days old:









This squab is about 15 to 24 days old:









Hope you all like them.


----------



## Lovebirds

ThePigeonKid said:


> *Jay3*, here are some pics of all of my squabs
> 
> Here are the squabs that hatched today & yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThePigeonKid said:
> 
> 
> 
> These squabs are about 10 to 20 days old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This squab is about 15 to 24 days old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all like them.
Click to expand...


The two babies in the second picture aren't near 20 days old. More like 12 to 14 days old. You should REALLY write down when they hatch and keep track of their age.  They're cuties.
And the one in the third picture is probably about 16 or 17 days old. Does it get up and try to walk any at all? It's probably fine, but that leg sticking out there doesn't look good. Could be just the way it's sitting and trying to get away from you with the camera.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*ezemaxima* 
Your birds look really happy! 

Hoping your birds return soon!

*Renee*
Thanks for letting me know that I REALLY need to mark down the dates and you are so right, that is very important. And I do keep a notebook with that info. However, I was in a hurry as Saturdays are very busy for our family and that is why I just put the approximates instead of looking it up.  Hoping to some day have it all together with no rushing!


----------



## wolfwood

Atlantis' babies were due to hatch on the 23rd so I didn't even check this morning when I went out to feed. She stood up & turned around on the nest while I was dumping seed and I saw the 2 eggs - - just as they should be. I finished the feeding & cleaning out the water, etc. and was just standing there watching everyone when something caught my eye .... Atlantis was nuzzling & feeding her 1st (ever) baby. WOW!! It must have been working on it, on the far side from where I was 'cuz it had to take longer to hatch than the 30 min. I was out there.

This little one is covered with yellow fuzz - Luna had no fuzz for at least a day. Does that mean anything?


----------



## Jay3

wolfwood said:


> Atlantis' babies were due to hatch on the 23rd so I didn't even check this morning when I went out to feed. She stood up & turned around on the nest while I was dumping seed and I saw the 2 eggs - - just as they should be. I finished the feeding & cleaning out the water, etc. and was just standing there watching everyone when something caught my eye .... Atlantis was nuzzling & feeding her 1st (ever) baby. WOW!! It must have been working on it, on the far side from where I was 'cuz it had to take longer to hatch than the 30 min. I was out there.
> 
> This little one is covered with yellow fuzz - Luna had no fuzz for at least a day. Does that mean anything?


Maybe what you saw could have been the egg shells? Don't think he'd be eating when he just broke his way out.


----------



## Jay3

PigeonKid, your babies are precious. Nice full crops too. Here are mine at 14 days.








One has the reddish coloring of his Daddy, Sammy. Don't know about the other. The Mom is Gully, a white splash?


----------



## wolfwood

Jay3 said:


> Maybe what you saw could have been the egg shells? Don't think he'd be eating when he just broke his way out.


Maybe so! The egg shells were there - open side up - but maybe it got flipped over in that short time. Maybe the baby was further under her so she was covering it - even tho' I *thought* she had stood up/turned around all the way. The baby looked to be about the same age as Luna was when I 1st saw Luna....maybe 4 hrs old .... except that this little one was covered in fuzz. It certainly didn't make sense that (s)he could have *just* hatched and that mom would be feeding her already.


----------



## wolfwood

I wanna see the black one grow up!!!


----------



## Jay3

Well, congrats on the little one. We'll be waiting for photos!


----------



## Jay3

I want to see them both grow up! LOL.
Actually, they can change an awful lot after they moult. Ill be curious as to what they'll look like.


----------



## wolfwood

Jay3 said:


> I want to see them both grow up! LOL.


Of course!!! 

Looks like we have kids growing up at the same time!


----------



## Jay3

wolfwood said:


> Of course!!!
> 
> Looks like we have kids growing up at the same time!


I know. Maybe we should make a play date. LOL!


----------



## wolfwood

Jay3 said:


> I know. Maybe we should make a play date. LOL!


Birthday parties, summer camp, graduations.....WOW! The future suddenly got VERY busy!


----------



## Jay3

You're too much! You'd better take lots of pics.


----------



## wolfwood

Oh........


OK


----------



## ezemaxima

ThePigeonKid said:


> *ezemaxima*
> Your birds look really happy!
> 
> Hoping your birds return soon!


To my surprise the yellow hen appeared out of nowhere on my neighbor's roof. I called her and she came flying down to the loft. Then in the afternoon.... the BB grizzle came landing on the loft roof while I was cleaning the loft. I knew a bird came but didn't bother to look but my nephew got so excited and told me the grizzle BB (cookie) is on the roof. I told my nephew to get some peanuts and place it on his palm then show it to her. She came flying down to him and ate the peanuts. I still see the ash red / mealy bar cock flying around and landing on my neighbor's roof but the BB hen I haven't seen since yesterday flying up high. I'm glad 6 on them came back.


----------



## moonshadow

Thanks for the encouragement Lovebirds. I just hit another hang-up with the animal control officer. He can't approve the loft until it's built, but I need his approval to get the permit. I can't afford to put up a $3K building just so he can poke his head in and say, "No. I won't approve this." What else could go wrong? I feel SO depressed. I e-mailed the city clerk to see what I can do. We'll see. At least have a home waiting for my birds if I have to let them go.  I also have to go to 11 of my neighbors for their signatures before I can my permit. So that should be fun...


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Jay3 said:


> PigeonKid, your babies are precious. Nice full crops too. Here are mine at 14 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One has the reddish coloring of his Daddy, Sammy. Don't know about the other. The Mom is Gully, a white splash?


You're squabs are so *CUTE*  .

So the pigeons laid another egg, I switched it out with a dummy egg... 

They did not fall for it again, maybe next time.


----------



## Jay3

moonshadow said:


> Thanks for the encouragement Lovebirds. I just hit another hang-up with the animal control officer. He can't approve the loft until it's built, but I need his approval to get the permit. I can't afford to put up a $3K building just so he can poke his head in and say, "No. I won't approve this." What else could go wrong? I feel SO depressed. I e-mailed the city clerk to see what I can do. We'll see. At least have a home waiting for my birds if I have to let them go.  I also have to go to 11 of my neighbors for their signatures before I can my permit. So that should be fun...


Sometimes I think they just try to discourage you, and make it hard. That's too bad, but everything will probably turn out good in the end. They can't just block you like that. You'll work it out. Don't see why the animal control officer has to see it first. If you give them specifications and a sketch, that should be good enough. It's not like an animal control officer knows anything much about pigeons anyway. He doesn't have to approve the actual building, just the plan to build the building. He isn't the building inspector for gosh sakes. Me thinks his job has gone to his head. Geesh!


----------



## Jay3

Also, what does the animal control have to do with your having a loft? All he is, is a glorified dog catcher.That should be decided by the towns by-laws. If you are in a section of town where you can have pigeons, and you have the right amount of land, how can they say no. Maybe you could go to the town selectmen?


----------



## moonshadow

Jay3 said:


> Me thinks his job has gone to his head. Geesh!


You hit things RIGHT on the button. That is the exact same problem I've had with EVERY person with any amount of control in this city! Oh, except the city clerk-whom I just happen to ask at the beginning of all this. She's the one that pushed pigeons into the codes and she's been a positive light throughout this entire thing. Believe me if I ever get my loft built she will be getting a HUGE box of chocolate or something really good. Anyways, I'm asking her what the next step should be. I'll find out on Monday. Until then I'm trying not to get stressed out about this. I did cry after I got off the phone with animal control. I couldn't help myself. I've been getting way to excited and his negativity was overwhelming.


----------



## Jay3

Don't let him upset you. Maybe he just doesn't care for pigeons. He can't possibly stop you from getting the loft. And he certainly should understand how all this just doesn't make sense. You can't get him to approve it until it's built, but you can't build it unless he approves it. Just doesn't make sense. Just goes round and round. Sounds like he's trying to block you. Just go to those higher up. You'll get your loft, and all this upset will be for nothing. Have faith. It'll work out. Just makes it hard cause these things always happen on the weekends or holidays, when you can't do anything about them. Take a deep breath, and try not to focus on this little glitch. It'll be fine. Wait and see.


----------



## RodSD

Ezemaxima,

Congrats on your birds returning back. I did feel very confident they will return. Your loft, whoever designed it, built a sort of ,to me, "don't get lost" loft because they can see around. My logic is the following: If someone put you in a box without windows, then you won't know where you are. Now if you can see around, you might be able to know where you are. You may even use the North Star to navigate or perhaps use the sun/star to navigate. The advantage of your loft is that it helps them settle/rehome themselves automatically.

ThePigeonKid,

Very nice squabs!


----------



## Lovebirds

moonshadow said:


> Thanks for the encouragement Lovebirds. I just hit another hang-up with the animal control officer. He can't approve the loft until it's built, but I need his approval to get the permit. I can't afford to put up a $3K building just so he can poke his head in and say, "No. I won't approve this." What else could go wrong? I feel SO depressed. I e-mailed the city clerk to see what I can do. We'll see. At least have a home waiting for my birds if I have to let them go.  I also have to go to 11 of my neighbors for their signatures before I can my permit. So that should be fun...


Well, that sounds sorta dumb to me.........but that's our wonderful government........RED TAPE...........and giving us the run-around.......What is there to approve? Either you CAN or you CAN NOT build a loft. What do they know about it anyway? I would think that they can only "approve" the building its self........not whether it's good enough to house pigeons.........how ridiculous............


----------



## Jay3

And this is why most people just put up the loft, without putting themselves through this. Nice to be honest and upfront with it, but who needs the run around you are invariably going to get from those who enjoy making you jump through hoops. The way the are doing this is ridiculous. One can't approve until the other one does, and vice versa. Their way, you'd never be able to get it done. Why would the animal control officer (dog catcher) have to approve the building once it is up? Is he a pigeon expert or something?


----------



## spirit wings

Jay3 said:


> And this is why most people just put up the loft, without putting themselves through this. Nice to be honest and upfront with it, but who needs the run around you are invariably going to get from those who enjoy making you jump through hoops. The way the are doing this is ridiculous. One can't approve until the other one does, and vice versa. Their way, you'd never be able to get it done. Why would the animal control officer (dog catcher) have to approve the building once it is up? Is he a pigeon expert or something?


yea, that whole thing makes me mad as a hornet!, here is this nice lady wanting a few birds in HER backyard, and all she gets is....well nothing, what is this Russia or something., I would call a local paper and tell them the story and see if they would print something on how ridiculous this is. I can see why she wants to do things on the up and up and have no worries in the long run, but man I would be not a happy camper, but you don't want to p**s any one off that thinks they are Gods gift to shed building. I think I would of left out the part about the birds and just tried to get the shed built, they don't have to know everything you put in it. you can always smooth the way with the neihbours by inviting them over for some iced tea and fly the birds, they would think they were great, Im sure.


----------



## moonshadow

spirit wings said:


> yea, that whole thing makes me made as a hornet!, here is this nice lady wanting a few birds in HER backyard, and all she gets is....well nothing, what is this Russia or something., I would call a local paper and tell them the story and see if they would print something on how ridiculous this is. I can see why she wants to do things on the up and up and have no worries in the long run, but man I would be not a happy camper, but you don't want to p**s any one off that thinks they are gods gift to shed building. I think I would of left out the part about the birds and just tried to get the shed buildt, they don't have to know everything you put in it. you can always smooth the way with the neihbours by inviting them over for some iced tea and fly the birds, they would think they were great, Im sure.


I would try to just build the shed, but the design is sort of specific to pigeons. I have the money in my bank account just waiting. However, my husband doesn't want me to build a shed just for it to be a shed. We don't really need a shed. If I was gonna spend $3K on something I would go use it as a down-payment on the car I want.  It's all very silly.


----------



## spirit wings

moonshadow said:


> I would try to just build the shed, but the design is sort of specific to pigeons. I have the money in my bank account just waiting. However, my husband doesn't want me to build a shed just for it to be a shed. We don't really need a shed. If I was gonna spend $3K on something I would go use it as a down-payment on the car I want.  It's all very silly.


I know you just want a loft, but they would'nt of known that the "box percehs" where oh, just cubbies for "stuff" and the aviaries could come later, and the perches were to hang "stuff" from them or could be added later. see where Im getting at, they just might think your were a bit odd in your shed ideas You are just too nice and honest, that is a good thing though.


----------



## Jay3

spirit wings said:


> yea, that whole thing makes me made as a hornet!, here is this nice lady wanting a few birds in HER backyard, and all she gets is....well nothing, what is this Russia or something., I would call a local paper and tell them the story and see if they would print something on how ridiculous this is. I can see why she wants to do things on the up and up and have no worries in the long run, but man I would be not a happy camper, but you don't want to p**s any one off that thinks they are gods gift to shed building. I think I would of left out the part about the birds and just tried to get the shed buildt, they don't have to know everything you put in it. you can always smooth the way with the neihbours by inviting them over for some iced tea and fly the birds, they would think they were great, Im sure.


Very good idea, both about the news paper, and the neighbors!


----------



## moonshadow

I know all of my immediate neighbors will back me 100%. They are all great people and all nutty animal lovers just like me! I haven't actually hit a stand-still yet as far as getting my loft, but if I do I will be calling the paper. The thing is a DO NOT want to draw unwanted attention to this if I can help it. Ignorance is so high with pigeons that the general public is of no help. Everyone thinks pigeons are (and I quote) "rats with wings". I'll let you all know what I find out on Monday. And thanks for all the encouragement. It's so nice to hear some positive input.


----------



## Lovebirds

moonshadow said:


> I know all of my immediate neighbors will back me 100%. They are all great people and all nutty animal lovers just like me! I haven't actually hit a stand-still yet as far as getting my loft, but if I do I will be calling the paper. The thing is a DO NOT want to draw unwanted attention to this if I can help it. Ignorance is so high with pigeons that the general public is of no help. Everyone thinks pigeons are (and I quote) "rats with wings". I'll let you all know what I find out on Monday. And thanks for all the encouragement. It's so nice to hear some positive input.


I think that's the best way to handle it for now. Little or no attention. The one lady that you said has helped you so much can probably fix whatever is "wrong". Just wait and see what Monday brings.......I believe that you've done so much RIGHT and have come so far, everything will be ok..


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 50 degrees and sunny.

Here is a picture of the squabs that hatched on March 20th & Yesterday:


----------



## Jay3

moonshadow said:


> I know all of my immediate neighbors will back me 100%. They are all great people and all nutty animal lovers just like me! I haven't actually hit a stand-still yet as far as getting my loft, but if I do I will be calling the paper. The thing is a DO NOT want to draw unwanted attention to this if I can help it. Ignorance is so high with pigeons that the general public is of no help. Everyone thinks pigeons are (and I quote) "rats with wings". I'll let you all know what I find out on Monday. And thanks for all the encouragement. It's so nice to hear some positive input.


Good luck! We'll be routing for you!


----------



## Jay3

ThePigeonKid said:


> Today it is 50 degrees and sunny.
> 
> Here is a picture of the squabs that hatched on March 20th & Yesterday:


So tiny. Cute.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Jay3 said:


>


Do you have any more pictures of the one on the left? I really like its color  .

Today it is 26 degrees and sunny.

All of the pigeons were feeding their squabs, all is looking good in the loft.


----------



## Lovebirds

Took the OB's on a toss this morning. 35 miles in 41 minutes. Not bad. First race is this week end.


----------



## spirit wings

Lovebirds said:


> Took the OB's on a toss this morning. 35 miles in 41 minutes. Not bad. First race is this week end.


I did the same, except it was just 10 miles, and a hawk came out!, but all got home in about 20 mins.


----------



## Lovebirds

Lovebirds said:


> Took the OB's on a toss this morning. 35 miles in 41 minutes. Not bad. First race is this week end.





spirit wings said:


> I did the same, except it was just 10 miles, and a hawk came out!, but all got home in about 20 mins.


Someone figure this out to be about 45 MPH..........


----------



## spirit wings

Lovebirds said:


> Someone figure this out to be about 45 MPH..........


it was a bit breezy here today, the last one came in like a bullet, tucked wings and swooshing by my head, I can see them going 45 mph.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Nice and sunny today. Went to feed and found an egg on the floor. At first I thought that one of the hens in the loft layed it last night but I noticed that my Dragoon pair were both out of their nest box which is unusual because they never leave their lone egg unattended. So I went to look in their nest bowl and sure enough their egg was not there. The one egg I found on the floor was the one they've been sitting on. I checked the egg and it was infertile. I hope the lay a new set soon because I really want to get a set of babies from them.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Hopefully they will lay more soon.


----------



## colbyjack

went out to feed them after work today, and the red one hates me... lol flies around my head and tries to smack me with its wings.... lol i think since they are new its going to take time for them to get used to me. -chris


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

ThePigeonKid said:


> Hopefully they will lay more soon.


Thanks PK, I hope they do too....and soon!


----------



## wolfwood

35* and WINDY (ROARING windy!!!) today. Went out this morning to feed and water ... and Polaris/Capt.Jack have 2 eggs. HE has only been in the loft for a week (3/15) so the babies could be Calypso's (again) but he did pretty much choose her right away, they have mated (several times), and he is protecting the nest from EVERYONE else and Calypso isn't interested. Could these be Capt.Jack's? We really would like babies from them (double roller/oriental frill) ... but really don't care about having "another Luna" (roller/homer). Opinions?


----------



## Lovebirds

wolfwood said:


> 35* and WINDY (ROARING windy!!!) today. Went out this morning to feed and water ... and Polaris/Capt.Jack have 2 eggs. HE has only been in the loft for a week (3/15) so the babies could be Calypso's (again) but he did pretty much choose her right away, they have mated (several times), and he is protecting the nest from EVERYONE else and Calypso isn't interested. Could these be Capt.Jack's? We really would like babies from them (double roller/oriental frill) ... but really don't care about having "another Luna" (roller/homer). Opinions?


I would say yes, they're Capt. Jack's babies. If they mated within 24 hours of her laying, they're CJ's eggs.


----------



## wolfwood

Lovebirds said:


> I would say yes, they're Capt. Jack's babies. If they mated within 24 hours of her laying, they're CJ's eggs.


Doesn't it take several days (like 10 or so) to produce the egg after mating? At least, that's what we've read..... Have we become the victims of an old wive's tale?


----------



## Lovebirds

wolfwood said:


> Doesn't it take several days (like 10 or so) to produce the egg after mating? At least, that's what we've read..... Have we become the victims of an old wive's tale?


It does take a few days for the egg to make its way through the hens system and develop.......don't really know HOW many....but I've read in Wendell Levi's book, "The Pigeon", that the male must fertilize the egg within 24 hours of it being laid. 
I've had hens mated together, and then I put them with their cock bird mate, and in 3 days, she laid a fertilzed egg.  So the egg was "in production" way before she got with her mate.


----------



## wolfwood

Lovebirds said:


> It does take a few days for the egg to make its way through the hens system and develop.......don't really know HOW many....but I've read in Wendell Levi's book, "The Pigeon", that the male must fertilize the egg within 24 hours of it being laid.
> I've had hens mated together, and then I put them with their cock bird mate, and in 3 days, she laid a fertilzed egg.  So the egg was "in production" way before she got with her mate.


GOT IT!! So the egg is her's....who the dad is depends on the events of the last 24 hrs before she actually lays it. No mating = infertile. Mating = fatherhood. 

With Pijjies, then, it doesn't matter if they have mated with others before that last 24 hrs? (Although, in this case, NO ONE else had mated with Polaris for, at least, several days.)


----------



## Lovebirds

wolfwood said:


> GOT IT!! So the egg is her's....who the dad is depends on the events of the last 24 hrs before she actually lays it. No mating = infertile. Mating = fatherhood.
> 
> With Pijjies, then, it doesn't matter if they have mated with others before that last 24 hrs? (Although, in this case, NO ONE else had mated with Polaris for, at least, several days.)


Yep, that's about the jist of it all.............


----------



## wolfwood

Lovebirds said:


> Yep, that's about the jist of it all.............


See? I AM a quick study!!  (Thanks)


----------



## LUCKYT

Well my flying Loft has been WIDE open since Fri.Eve. no losses so far. Today all is well. Sat. had a group of Migrating Goshawks come through... I thought they had already passed! But no losses, mind you. My New Neighbors, kitty cornered from me, could not believe the show.Most in that Loft are 1/2 Birm. and 1/2 Orientals. AND they can fly better than either breed straight up.
I am coming to the conclusion, They know better about when it is safe than i do.... I can not wait to see what FULL blood true Flying Oriental rollers do to frustrate the hawks.... Dave


----------



## Brummie

Dave.
Seroiusly, What happened to the blend?


----------



## LUCKYT

The one quarter breeds started to fly more like Birm. rollers if that is what you mean. The half and half is better... BUT i want PURE Orientals! But even the Birm's are doing a good job this year of avoiding the hawks.
The four Orientals in the Garage Loft will never be Flown. (the Almond and four Kites.) Dave


----------



## Brummie

Dave.
This is a breed, bred with culture and instinct. Please do not refer to them as "Birm".
They are Birmingham roller's.Apart from ELO, UB40, Led Zeppelin, Stevie Winwood and few other notably names. Birmingham roller's are the only one we suckered into using our name...Brummie


----------



## Jay3

ThePigeonKid said:


> Do you have any more pictures of the one on the left? I really like its color  .
> 
> Today it is 26 degrees and sunny.
> 
> All of the pigeons were feeding their squabs, all is looking good in the loft.


Don't have any side views, but will get some soon. When I do I'll post them. I like the color too. Hope it doesn't change too much when he moults.


----------



## ezemaxima

I lost Ruby and Baron's baby due to Canker. It was heavily developed around it's throat and couldn't eat. I even attempted to removed some of it but it didn't help. Also the chubby little baby of Motley and Duke died 4 days ago.... then I found the baby that hatched on the floor with a cut on it's head. I decided to move it in with Pinky and Michael Angelo along with their 2 babies. It's doing great and getting fed well. 

The BB hen prisoner that got out has been hanging out on my neighbor's roof since yesterday and hasn't move. It might be too weak to go anywhere but it's beyond my reach. I tried calling her and even attempted to scare her but she just moves an inch. The ash red cock has moved on since I don't see it around.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 28 degrees and sunny

All of the pigeons/squabs are doing fine, but looking cold.

Here is a picture of the squabs that hatched on March 20th & March 21:










*ezemaxima*, I hope things start going better for you soon.


----------



## Lovebirds

ThePigeonKid said:


> Today it is 28 degrees and sunny
> 
> All of the pigeons/squabs are doing fine, but looking cold.
> 
> Here is a picture of the squabs that hatched on March 20th & March 21:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ezemaxima*, I hope things start going better for you soon.


Why are they "looking" cold? At 28 degrees, I'd leave them alone, quit taking pictures and let the parents stay on them like they should. You can get pictures later when they start to feather out. Don't get me wrong.....they are adorable, but they're not changing in appearance except for growing....so we can wait a few days for more pictures.


----------



## Lovebirds

All 46 of my babies are trapping like champs. Now, if I can get a few days of good weather, they'll all be turned loose...........supposed to rain Wed thru Sun this week........ Just can't catch a break.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

The 4 YB's that I'm trap training are doing really good! I'm giving them 2 more weeks in the setting cage and then they'll be free to roam around the yard. I've got 4 more that I'll be weaning this weekend to add to the 4 that are already trap training. Good stuff! The weather has awesome! Clear Skies with a lot of sun! Only in California.....


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

ezemaxima said:


> I lost Ruby and Baron's baby due to Canker. It was heavily developed around it's throat and couldn't eat. I even attempted to removed some of it but it didn't help. Also the chubby little baby of Motley and Duke died 4 days ago.... then I found the baby that hatched on the floor with a cut on it's head. I decided to move it in with Pinky and Michael Angelo along with their 2 babies. It's doing great and getting fed well.
> 
> The BB hen prisoner that got out has been hanging out on my neighbor's roof since yesterday and hasn't move. It might be too weak to go anywhere but it's beyond my reach. I tried calling her and even attempted to scare her but she just moves an inch. The ash red cock has moved on since I don't see it around.


Eric - Pare sorry to hear about your youngsters..... It's been a tough week for you.


----------



## moonshadow

Sorry for everyone's troubles. I'm still battling my city for my loft permit. And it goes on and on my friends...it's the fight that never ends... If they think I'm going to back down now, they're wrong! This is gone beyond my wanting my pigeons in the backyard...now it's about the very principle of the thing.


----------



## wolfwood

Walked into the loft this morning to find AZORE & ORION up on the feeding station - guess they *CAN* fly!!

Stayed out with them all for awhile and ....

...checked on Polaris & Capt.Jack to find them dutifully setting and swapping. We KNOW Polaris is a good mom - - looks like Capt.Jack will be a good dad, too!
...checked on Zephyr & Cayman to find Calypso happily keeping them warm and fed.
...watched Magellan being told by the other males to "BACK OFF"....and he did!
...watched Azore, Orion, & Luna exercising their young wings and fly around a bit
...watched Navigator, Azore, Luna, Calypso, Magellan, & Capt.Jack play in the outside bathtub - all at the same time (48* and they were in the flypen, splashing like kids!! They had a ball!!)
...saw that all adults are now paired up: Magellan/Skye, Calypso/Atlantis, Capt.Jack/Polaris, Navigator/Meridian, & Eclipse/Spar. Of course, we now have *5* YB + 2 eggs. Inspite of all our efforts, we still end up with an odd number of birds (guess we need to have another singleton!!)


----------



## colbyjack

rain, rain and more rain today 1-2" of the junk.. lol well birds are just sitting in the perches and cooing along with still squeaking. wish it would get nice so they will play in the bath. -chris


----------



## LUCKYT

Patience Wee grasshopper.... How is it going Chris? LOL! Dave


----------



## Jay3

ezemaxima said:


> I lost Ruby and Baron's baby due to Canker. It was heavily developed around it's throat and couldn't eat. I even attempted to removed some of it but it didn't help. Also the chubby little baby of Motley and Duke died 4 days ago.... then I found the baby that hatched on the floor with a cut on it's head. I decided to move it in with Pinky and Michael Angelo along with their 2 babies. It's doing great and getting fed well.
> 
> The BB hen prisoner that got out has been hanging out on my neighbor's roof since yesterday and hasn't move. It might be too weak to go anywhere but it's beyond my reach. I tried calling her and even attempted to scare her but she just moves an inch. The ash red cock has moved on since I don't see it around.


I'm so sorry about the babies. How old were they? Did you try to treat it with anything?


----------



## Jay3

moonshadow said:


> Sorry for everyone's troubles. I'm still battling my city for my loft permit. And it goes on and on my friends...it's the fight that never ends... If they think I'm going to back down now, they're wrong! This is gone beyond my wanting my pigeons in the backyard...now it's about the very principle of the thing.


What happened today? I know you were going to talk to them again


----------



## RodSD

Ezemaxima,
Sorry to hear about your losses. You are giving them garlic/acv every week right? With respect to the bird that wont go home, maybe you can just put some food and water near her location so that she have access to food and water. It is better than nothing. The reason she wont budge an inch is that because she think she is lost, but feel that is the right spot. Obviously a little bit more, then she got your place. Have you released some of your trained birds to lure her. I experienced the same thing with my pure white bird. She sat on my neighbor's roof and wondering where she was and stayed put. If she just moved to the other side, then she could have spotted my loft. I released my other birds and she got excited and happy and joined them in.


----------



## RodSD

Moonshadow,
I think it is normal that getting permit takes time. I think in building trades, there is always that inspection before you do something like don't put the wall yet until the inspector inspected the electrical wiring for example.

I am supposing that the inspector wants to inspect the shed first before you apply for a pigeon permit? That seems normal. I think in England everyone does it. There is even measurement and distance from the house that must be followed. 

Here in San Diego if the shed has less than 120 sq ft of roof area, then you don't need a permit. If you go over that then you need a permit. If you install electrical, plumbing to a shed, you need a permit irrespective of the size of the shed. And I also believe we are only allowed 1 shed per backyard.


----------



## ezemaxima

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Eric - Pare sorry to hear about your youngsters..... It's been a tough week for you.


It's all good. It's been tough this year cause I've been busy at work and didn't pay attention to the babies too much.


----------



## ezemaxima

Jay3 said:


> I'm so sorry about the babies. How old were they? Did you try to treat it with anything?


I think they were about 2 weeks old. I've been busy so I haven't been really checking on them. I usually take a hold of a chick a look them over for any signs of sickness. In fact I couldn't really tell that Ruby and Baron's baby was sick since it was growing very nice and fat until 1 morning I noticed looking sick. I checked it and saw the whole inner throat was covered with Canker. Gave it some meds but later that evening it died. Motley and Duke's baby was about 10 days old. Not sure what caused it to die since i never saw it's body. My nephew just told me he found the baby dead and decided to throw it away.


----------



## ezemaxima

RodSD said:


> Ezemaxima,
> Sorry to hear about your losses. You are giving them garlic/acv every week right? With respect to the bird that wont go home, maybe you can just put some food and water near her location so that she have access to food and water. It is better than nothing. The reason she wont budge an inch is that because she think she is lost, but feel that is the right spot. Obviously a little bit more, then she got your place. Have you released some of your trained birds to lure her. I experienced the same thing with my pure white bird. She sat on my neighbor's roof and wondering where she was and stayed put. If she just moved to the other side, then she could have spotted my loft. I released my other birds and she got excited and happy and joined them in.


Thanks but it's my fault since i haven't been really checking on the babies. I put ACV on their water at least ones or twice a week. I give garlic caps to my breeders before letting them lay eggs and during incubation period then when the babies are about 2 weeks old. 

When I got home from my full time job, I called the BB hen again with my feed cup and she showed interest then flew towards me but landing back at the same spot. I let my birds fly including 3 of the ones that the escape (ex-prisoners) today before feeding them. I left home to go to my part time job with the BB hen at the same spot of the roof. When I got home, I checked for her at the roof and she wasn't there. She was already in the loft.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 44 degrees and raining.

All of the pigeons & squabs are doing good  , I took more pictures of the squabs but the pictures won't download to my PC. 

I'll post again if they ever come up...


----------



## spirit wings

ThePigeonKid said:


> Today it is 44 degrees and raining.
> 
> All of the pigeons & squabs are doing good  , I took more pictures of the squabs but the pictures won't download to my PC.
> 
> I'll post again if they ever come up...


perhpaps it is best not to take pictures of the babies everyday, you should just leave them alone and not disturb things and they could get chilled when the parent is off the nest. give them 3 or 4 days and then you can share a pic, everyday or other is a bit much.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Spirit wings, the mother was actually off of her squabs when I came in, I think that the parents might have been trading nest duty.


----------



## wolfwood

The sun is shining, the winds have calmed down, and everyone seemed a bit antsy to get out to the window box. LOL! With the bathing box out there, they were jumping over each other to get the best place. We're gonna build the bigger aviary so the window box was not designed for EVERYONE to be out there at the same time. Ah well - they figured it out!!

The Calypso/Atlantis babies are doing well at 3 days old. Dad was feeding them while I was out there. Atlantis always looks soooo relieved when she gets a break from nesting duties.

The Magellan/Skye babies are mostly-weaned but still demanding an occasional feeding from Dad...who is being VERY busy courting all the other girls while Skye is sitting on dummy eggs. The other cocks seem to be defending their hens well, though, and Magellan gets chased away. I'm keeping an eye on him and WILL put him in isolation for the attitude adjustment if he gets too pushy (he's been really good but had the babies to keep him busy. I'm expecting some regression now that he has more 'free time'.)


----------



## Alamo

EZEMAXIMA,You must remember ALL pigeons have Canker and OTHER germs in their systems...Most of the time,the birds will not be infected by any of these health issues,UNTIL they are breeding YB`s,or racing,or in show pens etc..Because they get a little worn down while breeding/raising babies,they can pass TOO MANY of their germs to the babies,and it usually means some of the babies will die...The parents might not get sick,but the babies are most likely to get an illness at this young age....You must make sure the birds that are breeding are 100% healthy,before you pair them up...That means you medicate for Canker,Cocci etc before they lay any eggs...Alamo


----------



## Ed

Lovebirds said:


> All 46 of my babies are trapping like champs. Now, if I can get a few days of good weather, they'll all be turned loose...........supposed to rain Wed thru Sun this week........ Just can't catch a break.


same here Renee 
mine are trapping like pros now but They have only been let out once 
I was gonna do it agan this weekend but they are calling for Rain


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

ezemaxima said:


> Thanks but it's my fault since i haven't been really checking on the babies. I put ACV on their water at least ones or twice a week. I give garlic caps to my breeders before letting them lay eggs and during incubation period then when the babies are about 2 weeks old.
> 
> When I got home from my full time job, I called the BB hen again with my feed cup and she showed interest then flew towards me but landing back at the same spot. I let my birds fly including 3 of the ones that the escape (ex-prisoners) today before feeding them. I left home to go to my part time job with the BB hen at the same spot of the roof. When I got home, I checked for her at the roof and she wasn't there. She was already in the loft.


Eric - Good to hear that hen found her way into the loft with the rest of the flock!


----------



## moonshadow

Well, we have SNOW today!!! Blaaaawwww... I thought it was spring!!!  Anyway, I'm waiting for the city clerk to call. I gotta beat out the details for my loft AGAIN!!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Trap training is going great still. Sunny with clear skies this morning. I wish I had few birds to loft fly. It won't be unitl next month until I let these YB's out and about the loft.


----------



## ezemaxima

Alamo said:


> EZEMAXIMA,You must remember ALL pigeons have Canker and OTHER germs in their systems...Most of the time,the birds will not be infected by any of these health issues,UNTIL they are breeding YB`s,or racing,or in show pens etc..Because they get a little worn down while breeding/raising babies,they can pass TOO MANY of their germs to the babies,and it usually means some of the babies will die...The parents might not get sick,but the babies are most likely to get an illness at this young age....You must make sure the birds that are breeding are 100% healthy,before you pair them up...That means you medicate for Canker,Cocci etc before they lay any eggs...Alamo


Thanks.. I always strive to keep my birds healthy.


----------



## moonshadow

So, I just got off the phone with the City Clerk and she said my hearing date is April 6th and if my neighbors have no objections that I should get my Loft Permit without any problem!!

I'm bouncing off the walls!!! I got all my letters ready to send out to the neighbors and now I'm going bonkers!!! Yipppeee!! My birds only have about 20-30days left in their bird room until they'll get to go into a loft!!


----------



## wolfwood

That's great news!!!! We'll keep all fingers, toes, paws, & wings crossed for you!


----------



## moonshadow

Thank you!! I fully expect those extremities to be crossed from now until April 6th!!!


----------



## wolfwood

moonshadow said:


> Thank you!! I fully expect those extremities to be crossed from now until April 6th!!!


Consider it DONE!


----------



## Jay3

ThePigeonKid said:


> Do you have any more pictures of the one on the left? I really like its color  .
> 
> Today it is 26 degrees and sunny.
> 
> All of the pigeons were feeding their squabs, all is looking good in the loft.


Here's one that shows the color from the side. He looks like his daddy. Even looks like he's gonna have little feathered feet.


----------



## wolfwood

Jay3 said:


> Here's one that shows the color from the side. He looks like his daddy. Even looks like he's gonna have little feathered feet.


VERY pretty!!


----------



## Jay3

Here's another. At about 2 1/2 weeks.


----------



## moonshadow

What a cutie! He kind of looks like a bald eagle. LOL.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Gave the birds a bath this afternoon and they were simply lovin it.


----------



## spirit wings

Jay3 said:


> Here's another. At about 2 1/2 weeks.


oh you need to name that one "Skunk", he has a white stripe on his head how cool!


----------



## moonshadow

Skunk. LOL.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*Jay3,* thanks for posting pics, your squab is so adorable! What breed is it  ?


----------



## Jay3

ThePigeonKid said:


> *Jay3,* thanks for posting pics, your squab is so adorable! What breed is it  ?


Mixed breed. Red Saxon Monk and homer. They were both rescues. 

Spirit wings: Skunk? I think not. LOL. I hate skunks. Ick! Maybe he'll look less like a skunk after he moults.


----------



## texas.410

Today I am away from my loft. Its the worst felling in the world. I had to go out of town to help my mouther. I can hardly stand it. It is tough to be away from my loft and I am worried about the birds. My wife that is so good to me is holing down the forrt. But I can stop worring. Its not that I think she cant handel it. Its just that I am not there. Help me be a little more sane about this because all I can thinhk about are my birds. In the big picture I know everthing is going to be ok. But this is hard to deal with.


----------



## RodSD

Nothing interesting today. Just worked on my car taking out the starter (car wont start) and substituted one boiled egg to my new breeders. I only want them to hatch one egg because the hen is untested performance wise.


----------



## ezemaxima

Today... I've added a total of 5 (ex-prisoner) to my fliers. 4 of them was the ones that got out last week and 1 that i found almost dead at work about 4 months ago. I was surprised they flew for over an hour cause i had some of my breeder hens flying with them. Usually the breeder hens don't even leave the loft roof.... 

Also I got eggs all over the loft floor.... 8 to be exact. Time to finish my loft division soon. Just have to put the hardware cloth since i have the framing up!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Eric - It's great that those prisoners that got out are sticking around! 

More trap training today with sun and clear skies.


----------



## moonshadow

I'm finalizing loft plans with my builder today. That way he can give me a full estimate and I figure out if I can afford it.  I also finished up the letters for the neighbors (the ones about the loft permit) and I got them mailed. So, now I get to wait on pins and needles until April 6th.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 54 degrees and raining.

Here are the two Seripham squabs that hatched on the 20th & 21 (Parents were off the nest and so I took the picture :


----------



## LUCKYT

Texas.410, RELAX you need them more than they need you! LOL! Dave


----------



## wolfwood

2 of our new Homers are incubating an egg - - it'll be removed when the 2nd one comes tomorrow. (new stock of more dummy eggs ordered last night!!)


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

LUCKYT said:


> Texas.410, RELAX you need them more than they need you! LOL! Dave


Lol! I'm sure your wife will treat them good Texas410....I wouldn't worry about them.


----------



## Jay3

moonshadow said:


> I'm finalizing loft plans with my builder today. That way he can give me a full estimate and I figure out if I can afford it.  I also finished up the letters for the neighbors (the ones about the loft permit) and I got them mailed. So, now I get to wait on pins and needles until April 6th.


That will be one looooong wait! Good luck!


----------



## ezemaxima

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Eric - It's great that those prisoners that got out are sticking around!
> 
> More trap training today with sun and clear skies.


Guess what.. the ash red/ mealy bar cock came back when my nephew was feeding the birds this afternoon while I was at work so he had to get his dad to open the sputnik trap. I think it knew there's a storm coming so it decided to come home. It's very windy now and I can see some dark clouds hovering low. 

Everyone that got out last week are all back in the loft.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today at the loft it is 52 degrees  .

At the loft I fed, watered, & put their bath water.

Today I cleaned the pigeon coop & cleaned the nest bowls all of them, the squab are all getting *BIG*. I might post pics later if I take some  .


----------



## Lovebirds

ezemaxima said:


> Guess what.. the ash red/ mealy bar cock came back when my nephew was feeding the birds this afternoon while I was at work so he had to get his dad to open the sputnik trap. I think it knew there's a storm coming so it decided to come home. It's very windy now and I can see some dark clouds hovering low.
> 
> Everyone that got out last week are all back in the loft.


That is SOOO cool and GREAT news!! HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY!!!!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*ezemaxima*, I am so *HAPPY* that all of the pigeons came home  .


----------



## ezemaxima

This morning... Storm and Tornado 2nd clutch eggs both hatched. And Berlin and Hurricane's babies are about ready to be banded. More reason to be happy. They are all getting peanuts for treats later.


----------



## RodSD

I flew my birds today and I saw a hawk circling above. After I called them in I saw another hawk this time passing thru flying at roof height at my loft. I thought it is already spring and this supposed to be the best time to fly birds?


----------



## spirit wings

Did a training toss this am, all went well, all 9 are home and safe. It was cloudy so I was a bit worried, but the radar showed no rain so I went with it anyway. I let them out at a golf course and all the golfer men folk got a big kick out of the birds flying in circles before heading for home. I like when they put a smile on people's faces. It was a nice morining. Rain to come later so flying again today will not happen, so we will button down the hatches, and perhaps see if my new frillback babies can be banded today, still look a bit small, but we'll see.


----------



## Alamo

Friday,2pm.....Was NOT going to let the OB`s out,and glad I didn`t...Mr Red Tail sitting in the tree 150 feet away,waiting for Mc Alamo`s Restaurant to OPEN !!!Sorry Mr Red Tail,Mc Alamo`s is closed today....Try Mc Donalds,I`m sure you can get chicken Mcnugets there....hahahaha!!!!........Alamo


----------



## moonshadow

Finalizing plans on my loft and my builder is finishing up the estimates. Started the building permit process yesterday. Still not a peep from my neighbors since I sent out the letter alerting them of my plans for a loft. No news is GOOD news.  I might put my bird room residence in the cat kennel and let them sit out in the sun. Would probably do them good.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 59 degrees.

Today I got some pics of the squabs (these are the ones that hatched on March 20th & 21st) here is one of the pics:


----------



## moonshadow

Oh how cute! The baby looks like one of the muppet babies with all the loose skin. Good shot.


----------



## Jay3

moonshadow said:


> Oh how cute! The baby looks like one of the muppet babies with all the loose skin. Good shot.


LOL. He does look like a muppet. LOL.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is another pic of them:


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today at the loft it is 49 degrees & sunny/cloudy

I got this pic of the squab today:










The pigeons laid two more eggs and I replaced them with dummy eggs.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 39 degrees sunny/cloudy.

Today the pigeon laid another egg and in another nest a squab hatched.

Here is a pic of one of the other squabs:


----------



## Pixy

wolfwood said:


> *LUNA HAS FEATHERS!!* Well - sort of. Looks like her/his body is gonna be white ... with dark wings? Could we have a mix-breed Saddle?
> 
> Atlantis & Calypso continue to sit on their eggs and 1 of Magellan/Skye's eggs has been pecked at. We've left the egg alone, didn't even handle it enough to see if the hole goes all the way through .... these eggs due to hatch Sunday. It either will or ... well, we'll see.
> 
> *AND* <wait for it...wait...wait...) we talked to 2 other NH pigeon guys today and we'll meet them, their birds, & their lofts tomorrow. This is VERY exciting as we've never actually MET another pigeon-person face to face and haven't actually seen another loft! Both of these guys have birds -1 has Homers & 1 has Rollers - that need new homes. We're thinking that the Wolfwood loft will likely have grown by this time tomorrow!!! Stay tuned!!!


Hey! I live in NH also


----------



## Pegasus

Today is the second day I let my 4 YB's fly...Of course they are out there trying to show-off...2 more will be joining them next week...


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 40 degrees and sunny.

The pigeon laid another egg.
Here are the squabs that hatched on March 20th and 21st.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Pegasus said:


> Today is the second day I let my 4 YB's fly...Of course they are out there trying to show-off...2 more will be joining them next week...


Can't wait to get my YB's flying around! I've got 2 more weeks of trap training/settling cage. They are trapping like pros now and I'm very tempted to let them out a week early from the settling cage.....but I'll hold off...

Nice and sunny as usual in my neck of the woods and no signs of any hawks! Haven't seen one in 2 weeks but I did see some migrating vultures or condors 2 days ago! Huge birds....I thought they were crows at first and then I saw the bald unfeathered heads and thought for sure they were either vultures or condors.


----------



## george simon

*Nice sunny day here so the birds will get a bath today.*GEORGE


----------



## wolfwood

Pixy said:


> Hey! I live in NH also


Where are you? There actually are several of us on PT from NH. I'm in Fremont.


----------



## Alamo

Had 4 babies fly down to the floor,or fell to the floor...Lower boxes,so nobody hurt....I scraped up as usual,and they didn`t budge,from their napping...Scraped up right under their noses,and they didn`t even get up...That`s how I know they don`t fear me,and they will be tame as that`s the way I like it....2nd round of eggs have been laid in the stock loft,except for the hen who has not laid since 2007...She is a 2006 bird...So I don`t know what`s up with her...I gave her a baby to raise,and it`s doing well,so I was hoping that maybe she will relax a little,and lay her own eggs...I watched her mate jump her 3 times Sunday,so maybe she is close....Hope so,she is a good hen....Alamo


----------



## wolfwood

50*+ today and the sun was finally shining! The grass is even starting to green-up!! 3 YBs are fully independent adolescents and seem to have formed a 'troupe" of their own; Zephyr & Cayman are being left alone for greater periods of time; EVERYONE is eating an enormous amount; All adults are paired & sitting on real or dummy eggs or tending young; & 1 pair has moved their dummy eggs & nest approx 4ft from a secluded back corner on the floor to an open space in the middle of the floor and directly in front of Magellan's kennel/nest box. 

We are truly enjoying watching and learning the fine details of pigeon behavior. They're such great teachers!


----------



## RodSD

Lots of things today. I finished trap training my new babies. Here they are:










My new 2 weeks old blue-bar baby fell from the nest box. Luckily for me, I heard a squeeking sound and went to pick it up. That bird is too curious and is eating on its own.

Gave them bath as well. And obviously there was a Cooper hawk, but didn't attack. It just flew by and getting chased by a small bird. LOL!

All in all it was a good day today.


----------



## george simon

*Birds will get a bath today getting ready for the meeting and table show at the METRO CLUB this Saturday* GEORGE


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 51 degrees.

All of the squabs are getting BIGGER & BIGGER.

Here is the squabs that hatched on March 20th and 21st:


----------



## spirit wings

Hey thepigeonkid, why are you not in school?....I just thought of that....preciouse babies you got there!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

I am homeschooled.  (Pigeons anytime of the day or night!)


----------



## wolfwood

It's cold & raw out today - 'sposed to have some big rain tonight. Just came in from the loft and the "final egg" has been laid and the 2 now replaced with Dummies. We now have 2 real eggs for hatching over Easter weekend and 3 sets of Dummies - - - wonder how long they'll set ....

Zephyr & Cayman look pretty much like TPK's babies - one is all yellow down w/ white quills starting, while the larger one also has a fair amount of dark on the wings and back (much like Luna had). Luna, Azore, & Orion all blend right in with the adults - - -they've gotten soooooooo big!


----------



## Alamo

This morning,after I cleaned up,and put a bath pan out for the OB race team,I went in the loft,and there were the 4 yb`s from the OB section,in the YB section,eating out of the feeder...Great,all I have to do is show them how and where to get some water...Alamo


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

This morning I transfered 2 more YB's to my flying loft and I've got 2 hens sitting on eggs in my breeding cage. I now have 10 YB's trap training....can't wait to let them take to the air! 

...It's gonna be bright and sunny today!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 62 degrees and sunny.

Here is a pic of the squabs that hatched on March 20th and the 21st:


----------



## Guest

ThePigeonKid said:


> Today it is 62 degrees and sunny.
> 
> Here is a pic of the squabs that hatched on March 20th and the 21st:




that little ones crop seems to be way smaller then big brother there, you might want to take the bigger one out until you see mom and pop filler up and then put him back for his share each day til it catches up


----------



## ThePigeonKid

I was getting concerned but not sure what to do. I haven't ever taken one out before. Could you please tell me what I should do? Thank you.


----------



## Guest

just after you put food out in the morning take the big baby out of then nest and hold it for while , the parents should go in to feed them right after they eat and once you see them feeding the baby give them a good 5 minutes to fill it up , then once that baby has a full crop you can put the other baby back into the nest and they will then feed that one too .. do that at least a couple times a day and hopefully the littler one will catch up , the bigger/stronger ones will always hog all the food so thats why the smaller one cant compete after they get so big ..if they still dont feed it after that you might need to start hand feeding the little one .


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Thanks LokotaLoft, hopefully I won't have to hand feed it, but if I do, how do I do it?


----------



## Maggie-NC

PK, those are some mighty cute babies. If you absolutely have to hand feed, check out these links for information. I would definitely try Lokota's suggestion first though.

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/WLR/BabyPij&DuvFeedg.htm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJe6y8EYQRg

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/BabyFeeding#


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*Lady Tarheel*, Thanks. Like I said, hopefully I won't have to.


----------



## RodSD

Today was a bad day. My baby blue-bar squeakers (less than 3 weeks old) fell to the floor again and went to somebody else's nestbox. It got scalped by a hen with egg! Poor bird. Easily preventable.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*RodSD*, I am so sorry about your squab.

Today it is 55 degrees and raining.

*LokotaLoft*, I did what you told me and they did not feed it but they went to the nest and pecked at it. 

So I guess I will hand feed it. Do I take it in the house and keep it thar since the parents aren't taking care of it?

*Lady Tarheel and LokotaLoft*, Thanks so much for all your valuable help!

I am so excited! I turned Senior Bird today with my 200th post on Picture of the day thread.


----------



## Guest

ThePigeonKid said:


> *RodSD*, I am so sorry about your squab.
> 
> Today it is 55 degrees and raining.
> 
> *LokotaLoft*, I did what you told me and they did not feed it but they went to the nest and pecked at it.
> 
> So I guess I will hand feed it. Do I take it in the house and keep it thar since the parents aren't taking care of it?
> 
> *Lady Tarheel and LokotaLoft*, Thanks so much for all your valuable help!
> 
> I am so excited! I turned Senior Bird today with my 200th post on Picture of the day thread.


yes keep it warm and in your house and hand feed it at least 4 times a day


----------



## Jay3

Hi Pigeonkid. How is the little bird doing? Have you tried feeding it yet?


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Dad bought the formula on his way home and I brought the little cutie in last night. I was able to feed him and make him comfortable for the night. I fed him again this morning and he seems to be doing well. Thanks so much everybody!


----------



## Maggie-NC

PK, that is great. Did you have any problems feeding him?

Also, congrats on your 200th post. I have enjoyed reading them.


----------



## Lovebirds

ThePigeonKid said:


> Dad bought the formula on his way home and I brought the little cutie in last night. I was able to feed him and make him comfortable for the night. I fed him again this morning and he seems to be doing well. Thanks so much everybody!


That's great. You tell your Dad that we all said THANK YOU!
Don't know how many kids have come here with a problem and could get no support from their parents. That's very sad and ties our hands with helping them. You're Dad's a good person far as I'm concerned. You tell him I said that.


----------



## spirit wings

Lovebirds said:


> That's great. You tell your Dad that we all said THANK YOU!
> Don't know how many kids have come here with a problem and could get no support from their parents. That's very sad and ties our hands with helping them. You're Dad's a good person far as I'm concerned. You tell him I said that.


ditto here!




Today at the loft, took some for a training toss and all is well, was a nice morning, offerd eveyone a bath and then let the others out to loft fly after the tossed birds trapped in. my two new frillback babies are doing great, one is crested so that is nice. hope to have the new breeding loft finished in a few weeks, orderd some nest fronts 24x14 that I will be using in there, I really see the need for fronts now that I have not used them, all the birds are nice in the breeding section right now, but never know about the future, it will be nice to beable to have more control over things with the fronts.


----------



## jang786

my pigeon laid another egg yesterday and today i got pecked and wing slapped for the first time "i was expecting that lol".


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*Lady Tarheel *, I had no problem feeding the squab.

Thanks, I have enjoyed posting the last 200-some posts and looking forward to more.

*Lovebirds and spirit wings, *I am blessed with a Dad who supports and tries to help me with my interests.


----------



## Guest

glad to hear you got it under control there ,and glad you caught it just in time too  good luck and keep us posted .


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Thank you for telling me how to do it.  I plan keep everybody posted!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 54 degrees and sunny.

Right now I am just getting done feeding the squab for the second time today, it seems to be doing good.


----------



## Lovebirds

I let ALL of my YB's out today. 45 of them, plus Poppy............what a mess.......LOL........I've got 35 in the loft right now, 7 sitting in a tree and 4 I don't know WHERE the heck they are...........
They were all out and everything was fine and then something scared them. I think they scared each other, because we never saw a hawk or anything. Anyway........they scattered in a million different directions..........I'm lucky I've got what I've got here now. 
PS: In case you wonder......Poppy did just fine and is back in the loft safe and sound. He was more worried about chasing hens than flying, which was fine with me.


----------



## RodSD

Yesterday, I got some new birds from George Simon. I am very happy with them. Thanks George!

George is a very generous guy!

Here they are:


----------



## Alamo

Sunday AM,Put 12 YB`s in their section...Dipped their beeks in the water,and put feed in the feeder for them...You think they were in that section for a month...They made themselves right at home...Most of them stayed last night on the trap extension,that`s what I use to get the YB`s out to the avairy.and or to loft fly...They ate up all the feed,that I put in the two feeders,and I seen most of them drink....I have two more to put in there today...But these two might be going out to IF Convention Handlers later this week...I will not ship them untill I see them drink on their own..They are eating on their own,so it shouldn`t be a problem....I just want to make sure I like them better then any of the 12 that are in the YB section allready...Alamo


----------



## grau geist

LokotaLoft said:


> just after you put food out in the morning take the big baby out of then nest and hold it for while , the parents should go in to feed them right after they eat and once you see them feeding the baby give them a good 5 minutes to fill it up , then once that baby has a full crop you can put the other baby back into the nest and they will then feed that one too .. do that at least a couple times a day and hopefully the littler one will catch up , the bigger/stronger ones will always hog all the food so that's why the smaller one cant compete after they get so big ..if they still don't feed it after that you might need to start hand feeding the little one .


This sounds like some thing I need to do. I have a pair of squabs, one hatched 1 1/2 days latter than the other one, and it looks like it is a week behind in size, a lot smaller than it's nest mate .

Mat


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

RodSD said:


> Yesterday, I got some new birds from George Simon. I am very happy with them. Thanks George!
> 
> George is a very generous guy!
> 
> Here they are:


Rod - Congrats man! I'm digging the chocolate colored one! Very nice looking birds you got as a gift!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Today is another beautiful sunny california day! Gave the loft a nice wash down and it's squeeky clean! Birds love it and I love it.....on with the trap/settling cage training! This weekend I will let my Yb's out for the first time! I'm very excited about that! I'll post some pictures when I can.


----------



## TerriB

Really solid looking birds - nice clean lines on them!


----------



## Jay3

Rod, those are really good looking birds, I like the color on the middle one. Different. Nice gift.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 37 degrees and snowing.

The squab died of canker (Yellow stuff in his throat, that's canker right?).


----------



## Jay3

ThePigeonKid said:


> Today it is 37 degrees and snowing.
> 
> The squab died of canker (Yellow stuff in his throat, that's canker right?).


I'm so sorry about your little bird. If you had known, it could have been given meds. The other squab should be treated. They get it from their parents, and they were both being fed by the same parents. When you see one is not growing like the other, it is a good idea to check it well, and that would include looking down the throat for canker. It happens, but there are medications that could cure it. I'm really sorry.


----------



## RodSD

Thanks folks! Yes, they are beautiful. The color of the middle bird is brown. You can ask George about that. I am thinking they are rare color. The left side bird is also another brown. Brown is a recessive color and less dominant to blue.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 31 degrees with a "severe weather alert" for light snow.

All of the other pigeons seem to be doing good for right now. 

*Jay3*, Yes, I'm going to have to get meds for the others.


----------



## Z_E_M

This thread is really good for learning everyday things about pigeons, (I ought to know as I read it alot.  ) and I think it should be a sticky thread. Does anyone agree?


----------



## Jay3

Hi TPK. How's your other baby doing? I had the same thing happen recently. One of my two babies didn't look quite right to me, but I couldn't quite put my finger on it. They were only 2 weeks and a couple of days old. The next day, the same one was stretching its neck as if something was in its throat. So I examined it more closely. I pulled a few split peas out of its throat. Then I thought, What's blocking these from going down? I got a flashlight, and looked way deep into the throat. CANKER! Never had this happen before. She had it pretty bad too. Throat was almost closed, and a lump was starting to bulge in the neck. Thought it was just feathers, until I felt it. So I had to pull the babies from the parents, bring them in and finish raising them, as I had to medicate both the babies and the parents, and the rest of the flock. Tried with the spartrix, but it wasn't doing anything, so went to the vet, and got the liquid metranidazole. She's doing lots better now, Just starting to eat seed.Small seeds. Safflower still get stuck sometime. And I still supplement with formula. Treated the other baby just in case. Don't see any signs of the canker now. Ya just never know. It's a good idea to give new babies a good check periodically. It was Charis idea to treat the other baby, although it had no symptoms. She mentioned that it could have internal canker. I appreciated her input. And it sure is nice to have a good vet around. Hope your other baby is strong and healthy, but it might be a good idea to treat him individually. But if you are going to treat the parents, that may be too much for the little one. You may have to separate them. Good luck. Keep us updated.


----------



## RodSD

Two hawks today. One has a sparrow bird on its talon (poor birdie) while being chased by a crow. The other hawk passed by being harassed by crows. Nothing gets your blood pumping when after releasing your birds you see a hawk approaching. Thanks crows!


----------



## george simon

*I have had my birds on prebiotics and probiotic for two days. Today they will get vitamins in the water and brewers yeast with salmon oil on the feed. * GEORGE


----------



## spirit wings

george simon said:


> *I have had my birds on prebiotics and probiotic for two days. Today they will get vitamins in the water and brewers yeast with salmon oil on the feed. * GEORGE


 George,how often do you put the salmon oil on the seed?


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 42 degrees and sunny.

*Jay3*, The other squab is doing good, here is a pic of it:


----------



## Jay3

ThePigeonKid said:


> Today it is 42 degrees and sunny.
> 
> *Jay3*, The other squab is doing good, here is a pic of it:


Boy is he growing! Getting big. I still would have treated him. Just in case.


----------



## Lovebirds

What a pretty baby.


----------



## TerriB

Jay3 said:


> ...one was stretching its neck as if something was in its throat....


I notice the year old African Owl doing that yesterday and today and wondered what might be the cause. I'd given him a dose of Meditrich (Metronidazole) on 3/29 and he's eating, pooping, and otherwise acting fine. Is there something else that might cause that?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Today is the first day in weeks where the sun isn't shinning bright with open skies. it's cloudy as heck right now and we're expected to have rain thoughout the evening. I hope this weather clears up before the weekend! I've got anxious birds waiting to be let out of the loft for some backyard fun.....okay I'm anxious too! Lol.


----------



## Jay3

TerriB said:


> I notice the year old African Owl doing that yesterday and today and wondered what might be the cause. I'd given him a dose of Meditrich (Metronidazole) on 3/29 and he's eating, pooping, and otherwise acting fine. Is there something else that might cause that?


Is his throat clear? Nothing blocking it?


----------



## TerriB

Jay3 said:


> Is his throat clear? Nothing blocking it?


I've looked several times and don't see anything. I wonder, if he did have canker lesions that were killed by the meds, maybe the healing tissue felt funny. I hand him peas to eat and he can handle the largest green pea I offer, so I guess I'll just make sure he continues to eat. Thanks!


----------



## Jay3

A friend just told me that it could also be congestion in the sinus area that would cause your bird to do that.


----------



## RodSD

Today my newly acquired birds almost escaped! I also saw my resident hawk on top of my loft--waiting, scaring my birds. But on happy thought I put 4 babies (3 weeks old) on my trap to expose them to their surroundings earlier this afternoon.


----------



## ezemaxima

Today at noon, I let my 4 YB loft fly while the 7 younger ones sat on the loft roof. About an hour later and still no sign of the 4 YB. Then I let out the rest of my birds including my breeders and the 8 prisoner birds that got out a few weeks ago (I have been letting 6 of them loft fly but today was the first for my Yellow hen and BB hen to be out ever since they returned to the loft). These guys flew really high i could barely see them and they was gone for an hour and a half until i spotted them flying by the nearby mountain. After 2 hours of flying some of my birds came back. Then about another hour later the rest came back along with the 4 YB (that's 4 hours total flying time for my YB.. can this be ture?). The BB hen decided to hangout again at my neighbor's roof across my house and the yellow hen on another neighbor's roof about 2 houses away. An hour later and both was sitting on landing board.

They all got a treat of peanuts for good behavior!!! So far I have rehomed 12 OB and the oldest is an 04 Bandit hen and she doesn't even have a mate.


----------



## TerriB

Jay3 said:


> A friend just told me that it could also be congestion in the sinus area that would cause your bird to do that.


Ah! Good to know - thanks!



ezemaxima said:


> ...They all got a treat of peanuts for good behavior!!! So far I have rehomed 12 OB and the oldest is an 04 Bandit hen and she doesn't even have a mate.


Smart training to give them the treats.  Excellent results to rehome those birds. You must have stronger nerves than I do!  I'd be too worried I'd lose them!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 54 degrees and sunny.

Thanks *Lovebirds and Jay3*, he is a cutie.

The pigeons laid another egg


----------



## TerriB

Jay3 said:


> A friend just told me that it could also be congestion in the sinus area that would cause your bird to do that.


Just did another check of this bird's mouth and he sneezed yellow snot on me! Started him on Doxycycline for respriatory infection.  Thanks for the information!


----------



## Jay3

Hope he is feeling better soon. BTW, it was Charis who thought it could be that.


----------



## RodSD

Nice one ezemaxima. When my birds do that ranging/tripping stuff I get over worried. I always have this fear of someone shooting them in the air or encountering falcon. Do you have lots of trees there? Or they are like field?

At my loft I just ended up scraping poop. With wooden floor, cleaning seems to be a day-to-day affair unlike when I had a wire floor. During that time I can just let the poop accumulate for like 2 weeks and then rake it. I just can't stand feathers all over the place so I switched to wooden floor. But it involves lots of cleaning.


----------



## ezemaxima

RodSD said:


> Nice one ezemaxima. When my birds do that ranging/tripping stuff I get over worried. I always have this fear of someone shooting them in the air or encountering falcon. Do you have lots of trees there? Or they are like field?











Take a look at this pic... you can see the mountain behind.... There are some trees but they are not very high and mostly around the mountain range. Around my neighborhood used to be a sugarcane field too until they closed the refinery down the road from my house and all is left is a large smoke stack.

The kids here a notorious for shooting birds... I've had a few come home with BB's or pellets stuck on their breasts. I've lost a few pigeons but I'm not sure how.. they could have been shot during their flight home from a toss. Lucky for me it's illegal for kids to have real guns in their possession


----------



## LUCKYT

Looks like a Great place to Fly! Dave


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

I would be so pissed if I one of my birds came home with a BB in it's chest but what can you do....kids will be kids...lol. I did the same thing as a kid but I went for bigger game!...lol. I shot at crows...I look back now and think how many stupid things I use to do when I was younger.

Anyway, Still trap training/settling cage today....I can't wait for tomorrow to arrive! I'm letting my Yb's out for the first time!


----------



## cai508

today my new young birmingham roller went out the loft for the first time, he didnt do much though lol , it hung round the landing bord for about twenty minites the went back in the loft, lol, looking forward to see what hapens tomorow.


----------



## RodSD

cai508,
That is a good news actually.

Today, while settling my birds, I saw several hawks pursuing other birds, etc. Obviously you noticed that when your birds were already out. Damn! Crows swooped on my birds as well. My young birds ended up following older birds and went rather far. Glad that bird made it. One is still missing though.

Hawks seemed to timed me somehow. I've been releasing my older birds for a quite awhile now and no hawk attacks, but now suddenly they all came out when my young birds were released. Hmmm.....Maybe they can smell young birds.

It was cold, windy, cloudy today, but it cleared up around 5 with sun appearing. I also saw many new birds I haven't seen before. It is definitely spring!


----------



## RodSD

ezemaxima,

Nice background. Living in Hawaii must be nice with all those background views. I suspect that my far away neighbor have fun shooting with BB or pellets. For the moment there I thought it was aimed at my birds because they suddenly took off after you hear that distinct "sound." I only had one missing bird after that. I actually suspect they got one, but as cops would say if you didn't actually witness it with your own eyes, they can't do anything about it. Oh well....


----------



## Jay3

RodSD said:


> ezemaxima,
> 
> Nice background. Living in Hawaii must be nice with all those background views. I suspect that my far away neighbor have fun shooting with BB or pellets. For the moment there I thought it was aimed at my birds because they suddenly took off after you hear that distinct "sound." I only had one missing bird after that. I actually suspect they got one, but as cops would say if you didn't actually witness it with your own eyes, they can't do anything about it. Oh well....


That's too bad. Not bad enough that you have to worry about the hawks, but kids with BB guns. Awful. Hope you get that one bird back also.


----------



## RodSD

Thanks Jay3,

I don't know whether it is the weather here, but I saw 2 coopers flying together trying to get a seagull today. This week my place seems ridiculously infested with BOP. It is like migration season. I thought that passed already. The bird hasn't been back. I waited outside from 3-6 pm freezing my ass off. With so many hawks roaming around, that bird would be lucky to survive here. It is like open hawk season this week. It was not like this last week or so. Kids with BB guns? Hell, no. These are adults and kids! I think it is a family fun affair. By the way I live semi-uphill so I can see below where my pigeons go and where these people play. I think they saw me so I am not hearing those gun shot sounds. Or at least the parents probably taught them not to do stupid thing--such as don't shoot pigeons you may not know who owns it, etc,.


----------



## wolfwood

Mom (Atlantis) & Dad (Capt. Jack) let me get photos today ...

*Rhapsody & Ovation (3 & 2 d/o)*


----------



## Jay3

AAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWW. Now isn't that cute. Another great shot!


----------



## ezemaxima

Today I loft fly my 4 YB along with a few good OB flyers and they took off and disappeared until I noticed them way up high and flying really fast. I left to go to church and when I got back there were 2 birds on my roof and my birds was already in the loft. It was mostly black, has crest on the back of its head, fairly long swooping body, short feathered legs. I also notice that looks like a NPA band on both of them. I tried to take a picture but both of them took off really fast and never saw them again.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

I let my yb's out for the first time this past weekend and it was a success! Afteer about ten minutes of exploring the backyard and the roof they took to the air. It was really funny at first because they didn't seem like they knew what they were doing and they were flying all over place, lol. It took them about another 10 mintues to get the flying thing just right and they managed to fly in a group maybe 10- 15 feet up. Not the prettiest sight but very exciting to watch them as they learn. I let them fly around for about 2 hours and then I called them in thinking they would ignore me and keep flying but to my surprise they came down and landed on the loft and into the trap like pros! I was very happy to see that the time spent on trap training really paid off. I had them trapped in less than 5 minutes! I feed them and let them rest the rest of the day that Saturday. The next morning I went out to the loft and they were waiting for me to let them out again. They looked so anxious to take to the sky again. I let them out and they were in a pretty tight group in no time at about 10-15 feet up. In a matter of minutes they were 30 feet up. They flew around for a good 1 and a half and then landed on the loft looking very tired. I figured they were ready to eat and drink so I called them in and like the first day the trapped like pros! This was a very exciting weekend for me....I'll post some pictures and videos soon.


----------



## Ed

how many young birds do you have so far?


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*The 10th, 11th, 12th & 13th at the loft! * 

*Friday the 10th:* we got canker medicine.

*Saturday the 11th:* I gave the pigeons canker medicine.

*Sunday the 12th:* The pigeons laid eggs. Hope you all had a wonderful Easter! 

Today at the loft, it is 50 degrees and cloudy. Also, today it is the third day of medicating the pigeons for canker.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

StoN3d said:


> how many young birds do you have so far?


I've got 10 so far Ed and I have 4 hens sitting on eggs that are do to hatch at the end of this month. I'll be done after that.


----------



## Ed

nice
Im up to 26 so far
my goal is to start with about 40 to 45 young birds


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Wow, you'll need to build another loft by next year to house all your birds. I can't have too many my race loft can only house 30 birds total.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

I have 2 new babies today! They must have hatched late last night or early this morning. Waiting on 3 more sets of eggs to hatch and I'm done for the year. They should all hatch by the end of this month.


----------



## RodSD

Ugly weather today--cloudy with showers so my birds are all inside. But yesterday one my breeding pairs took off (yes, I fly my breeders), routed for 30 minutes around the loft and went northwest. I actually forgot them. LOL! So when I realized that during feed time they were missing, I got worried. They came back 30 minutes later even wanting more to fly. Those birds ranged. I just wish they lay eggs because I've been waiting for almost a week now with all those mating stuff. The cock is my second best flier and the partner my best flying hen. They are the pair that loves to fly and makes 1 hour flying a breeze. I think 2 or 3 days ago, they flew for almost 2 hours. Surprisingly, they don't eat much!

Here is my second best flying cock:









Here is my best flying hen:









My best flying hen is actually from George Simon!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today at the loft it is 46 degrees.

Today was the last day of medicating the pigeons for canker.


----------



## Jay3

ThePigeonKid said:


> Today at the loft it is 46 degrees.
> 
> Today was the last day of medicating the pigeons for canker.


What did you use to treat them with? If we have canker, I go with the longest amount of time to treat.


----------



## wolfwood

Our boy "Navigator" was being quite coy while sitting their nest of dummy eggs. I think I may have to make a jigsaw puzzle out of this one!


----------



## Jay3

Great shot! And yes, it would make a great puzzle.


----------



## TerriB

Beautiful detail on that close-up!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

wolfwood said:


> Our boy "Navigator" was being quite coy while sitting their nest of dummy eggs. I think I may have to make a jigsaw puzzle out of this one!


What kind of camera and equipment did you use to take this photo ?


----------



## wolfwood

Thanks for all the compliments! It has been said that there are always at least 2 individuals in every photo - the photographer and the viewer. I'm really pleased you enjoy the photos! 

*Warren*, this is taken with a Nikon D200 and a 105mm lens set at f4, ISO 400, with flash (shutter at 1/60). I don't take the tripod into the loft due to space, so I was knealing on the floor and holding my breath while snapping. It would have been even crisper with the tripod, but I was able to compensate a bit with some very basic post-processing, including cropping.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

wolfwood said:


> Thanks for all the compliments! It has been said that there are always at least 2 individuals in every photo - the photographer and the viewer. I'm really pleased you enjoy the photos!
> 
> *Warren*, this is taken with a Nikon D200 and a 105mm lens set at f4, ISO 400, with flash (shutter at 1/60). I don't take the tripod into the loft due to space, so I was knealing on the floor and holding my breath while snapping. It would have been even crisper with the tripod, but I was able to compensate a bit with some very basic post-processing, including cropping.


Nice equipment! The D200 is still one of my favorite cameras. I do most of portraits with it.


----------



## DayWalker

Today in our loft - - hubby found the smallest of our first two squabs dead.  But the other one seemed to be doing great (picture on my page and on another thread - - don't want to post it everywhere, even if I am awful proud!! ). He is sporting his new band, and a very full belly. 

We appear to have a few wild (or at least loose) doves that have taken up roost in our trees. They are beautiful grey things, and like going under the loft eating any seed that may fall through the floor. Which is okay by me!! Less I have to worry about cleaning up. LOL


----------



## wolfwood

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Nice equipment! The D200 is still one of my favorite cameras. I do most of portraits with it.


Thanks, Henry. It's my dream camera and it's usually attached to me - somewhere. Got it 2 yrs ago before we went to Africa (with enough time to learn it before going) and several folks have tried to get me to trade for a D300 ... NOT gonna happen! This may be the last camera I ever buy. I LOVE IT!!


> ... and like going under the loft eating any seed that may fall through the floor. Which is okay by me!! Less I have to worry about cleaning up. LOL


Could I borrow a few? Pleeeeeeeeeeez? (although the dogs wouldn't be happy about it...)


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*Jay3*

We used *Global's Multi-Mix *or Foyers makes something called *3 in 1* which is comparable. It treats Canker (Trichomoniasis), Coccidiois, & Lombrizes. It calls for 
1 teaspoon to a gallon of water for 5 days. A friend of mine said this is one medication to have on hand at all times...so I do now.


----------



## RodSD

Daywalker,

Sorry to hear the news. Either there was something wrong with that small bird or it was not being feed properly by the parents.


----------



## DayWalker

Thanks, Rod. Yeah, I'm not sure. She may just be a young mama. And we don't ever see the dad in the nest - - although he could be. So she may be single parenting. 

I am a little afraid that this baby is a cross breed between the homer and my lonely male capuchin.  I'm trying to judge by the baby's neck feathers, but it's not clear. Time will tell, I suppose.....

Today in the loft - - I got the break down on feeding routine for our pigeons, chickens and baby turkeys (my present from hubby one afternoon when I was having a rough day with the teenagers - - some women get flowers or candy - - I get poultry. LOL But I love it!!). Eyespyer is going out of town for about a week so the care of the brood is up to me.  I think I'm up for it. Got some rain today - - they say maybe through the weekend.


----------



## Jay3

DayWalker said:


> Today in our loft - - hubby found the smallest of our first two squabs dead.  But the other one seemed to be doing great (picture on my page and on another thread - - don't want to post it everywhere, even if I am awful proud!! ). He is sporting his new band, and a very full belly.
> 
> We appear to have a few wild (or at least loose) doves that have taken up roost in our trees. They are beautiful grey things, and like going under the loft eating any seed that may fall through the floor. Which is okay by me!! Less I have to worry about cleaning up. LOL


I'm sorry to hear about the baby. How old was he?


----------



## DayWalker

Jay - - only a few days old. And it was much, much smaller than it's sister/brother. The remaining one is being well fed that's for sure!! Each day when I've held him, he has a fat little gullet (is that right??) and is nice and warm.


----------



## Jay3

DayWalker said:


> Jay - - only a few days old. And it was much, much smaller than it's sister/brother. The remaining one is being well fed that's for sure!! Each day when I've held him, he has a fat little gullet (is that right??) and is nice and warm.


That's too bad. I'm sorry. Wonder what was wrong. Anyway...........he has a fat little crop. This is going to be one interesting week. LOL. I'm glad he is doing fine.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

wolfwood said:


> Thanks, Henry. It's my dream camera and it's usually attached to me - somewhere. Got it 2 yrs ago before we went to Africa (with enough time to learn it before going) and several folks have tried to get me to trade for a D300 ... NOT gonna happen! This may be the last camera I ever buy. I LOVE IT!!


Don't buy the D300...The D200 has won many awards as a professional grade camera. The D300 is basically the same camera with a few new features that doesn't justify upgrading. I recently bought a D700 and still find myself using the D200 a lot more! Stick with your D200 unless you have the extra cash to get the D700 but don't waste your time on the D300. It's an in between camera that was put out strictly for the guys who have to have the latest camera available.


----------



## wolfwood

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Don't buy the D300...The D200 has won many awards as a professional grade camera. The D300 is basically the same camera with a few new features that doesn't justify upgrading. I recently bought a D700 and still find myself using the D200 a lot more! Stick with your D200 unless you have the extra cash to get the D700 but don't waste your time on the D300. It's an in between camera that was put out strictly for the guys who have to have the latest camera available.


ABSOLUTELY!! Nope - no new body (besides, there's not a new feature on the D300 that interests me). As for the availability and us of 'extra cash' (yeah - right) ... there are several super-teles calling my name ... in fact, they're making a deafening racket!!!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

I've been loft flying my yb's everyday for about a week now and watching them fly is just awesome! This morning they were way up there to the point where I couldn't see them anymore. I figured it's time for them to start routing/tripping so i let them be. I started to get worried after about an hour without seeing them. Then an hour later I spot them they were still way up in the sky coming my direction. As they got closer they descended and landed right on the loft. They looked so out of breath it was crazy, I knew they routed far and they trapped right away without me having to call them in! It was amazing! You would have thought they were in a race. Truly a great day for my yb's. I can't wait to start tossing them at different distances.


----------



## wolfwood

What a wonderful sight/experience that must be. I LOVE reading these reports and living the experience of flying your birds vicariously through you all!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

wolfwood said:


> ABSOLUTELY!! Nope - no new body (besides, there's not a new feature on the D300 that interests me). As for the availability and us of 'extra cash' (yeah - right) ... there are several super-teles calling my name ... in fact, they're making a deafening racket!!!


Super telephotos are great! I've got a buddy who does wildlife photography he has nothing but those types of glass. Macro lenses are sweet too! It's the lens that counts!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

wolfwood said:


> What a wonderful sight/experience that must be. I LOVE reading these reports and living the experience of flying your birds vicariously through you all!


...and vise versa! It's awesome to have a place to share the experiences and have people get excited about it as you are.


----------



## wolfwood

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> ...and vise versa! It's awesome to have a place to share the experiences and have people get excited about it as you are.


Henry, I only have 1 complaint.... the camera keeps me busy enough (as does dog training, orchid growing, gardening, fishing, camping, keeping my birds happy, life, blah, blah, blah) BUT ... the more I read those "flying posts" the closer I get to wanting to trap train and fly MY babies _SOMETHING_ would have to give ...


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

There's nothing like having your birds flying over your head as they make their rounds around the loft!


----------



## RodSD

Henry,
I know how that feels like. I start guessing which dot I see is what color when they are coming to my loft. Then there are those times when the dots were not mine. LOL! Then there was that dot that scared the hell out of me. It was a falcon heading towards my flying team. When it circled on top of my loft and my birds were below flying, I started praying.

Today was not interesting. I didn't release my birds, but rather cleaned and noticed that some breeders layed egg again and around 8 pm, my resident hawk roosted on my neighbor's tree. That hawk is so agile and so quiet. For the moment there I thought I saw 2 of them in that tree.

But on the good news, while I was watering my garden, my neighbor approached me and told me he finally saw my pigeons. He said, "They are beautiful." I said, "Thank you!" He is a very nice neighbor and has parakeets as pets.


----------



## Alamo

Well,today is one of those days...Let a hen out to fly around,from the stock loft..This is the 3 yr old hen who is not laying any eggs...Cleaned up the flying loft,and fed the YB`s,and all the OB`s who have young in the nest..Went to the stock loft,and started cleaning up in there...Noticed the stock hen taking a bath...The next thing I know,I opened the stock inside screen door,and out flew her mate..Flying around for about a minute,then zap...He took off West back to the old loft location 6 miles away....I packed up soem OB`s to let go at the old location,thinking he would follow them back home..No deal !!! So I packed up my old flight cage,which is made into a trap...I put his mate in it back at the old loft location...I called him down from a large machine shop building..He seen his mate in the cage,and in he went..Whew !!! I was worried about this cock...He was my best flying OB for 2 years...I raised two super nice YB`s out of him and this 3 yr old hen when they were on the flying team...As I said before,she has not laid any eggs since...This is the last year I`ll keep her if she don`t lay...The cock is a son from my #1 stock cock,so I need to know if he will breed like his dad...He is a 2005 bred,so I have many years to breed him,as long as he can do good..According to what his YB`s looked and felt like,I think he can...I lost all my 1st round YB`s in 2007..I trained my YB`s from 50 miles,from a SW direction,and when I let them go,they went straight North,without making a turn...Should have went NE !!! I started getting birds back the 2nd day,3rd day,4th day and that`s it..All the birds I got back were from the 2nd round..The older stronger birds never came home,and I got no reports of anyone trapping any...Not a very happy experience,to say the least.....Alamo


----------



## george simon

*Bought feed today at JEDD'S 14% was 14dollars,16% 17dollars, had to buy 3 bags of each to get that price.*GEORGE


----------



## RodSD

Alamo,
I did notice that cock is problematic to settle/release. They somehow like to go back to the original "home." I also know the feeling when a bird goes to the wrong direction. That happened to me twice already. I released one bird and went east instead of west where my loft was located. I also released several birds one time and they flew north when they should have headed south. I don't know what the hell they are thinking. Obviously, they come back the next day or couple of days later. It is just plain weird.


----------



## RodSD

Hey George,

You seems to frequent Jedds! That is a long drive to get those feeds! May I ask the contents of those feeds? I mean what grains do they have? I also supposed that they make their own mix and not buying those prepackaged feeds like gold cup (green bag)?

rod


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*Friday:* A squab hatched.

*Yesterday:*Another squab hatched and Angel laid an egg  .

*Today:*And another squab hatched.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today at the loft it is 55 degrees.

All of the young birds were practicing flying.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

RodSD said:


> Henry,
> I know how that feels like. I start guessing which dot I see is what color when they are coming to my loft. Then there are those times when the dots were not mine. LOL! Then there was that dot that scared the hell out of me. It was a falcon heading towards my flying team. When it circled on top of my loft and my birds were below flying, I started praying.
> 
> Today was not interesting. I didn't release my birds, but rather cleaned and noticed that some breeders layed egg again and around 8 pm, my resident hawk roosted on my neighbor's tree. That hawk is so agile and so quiet. For the moment there I thought I saw 2 of them in that tree.
> 
> But on the good news, while I was watering my garden, my neighbor approached me and told me he finally saw my pigeons. He said, "They are beautiful." I said, "Thank you!" He is a very nice neighbor and has parakeets as pets.


Man that hawk problem of yours still hasn't been resolved huh...at least your able to find time slots where you can loft fly your birds. It's always nice to hear that your neighbors enjoy watching your birds isn't it? Mine are amazed on how my yb's fly in a tight group and stay together. They love it when I call them in and they fly low to trap.


----------



## wolfwood

Yesterday ... Skye laid the 2nd egg of her 3rd clutch with Magellan and both (eggs) were replaced with dummies. We removed the kennel when they finished sitting the last clutch ... so now they've nested behind the feed can. Oh well. Several nest boxes are going unused and 3 pair are now nested on the 6x8 floor (along with all supplies & walking area) ...but, at least, magellan has not resumed his Birdzilla act! All remains calm 

Today ... Cayman and Zephyr appear to be fully weaned and FLYING! They were up on the long perches we've set diagonally between the tops of the walls looking very much like adults. At one point, all the young birds (Luna, Orion, Azore, Cayman, & Zephyr) were grouped together 'surveying' the loft from above. It looked a bit like a class fieldtrip!!

And Typhoon (formerly 'Rhapsody') has discovered walking. At not even 2 weeks old .... he's a bold little thing! He was standing out in the middle of the loft floor this morning when I went in. Mom & Dad were keeping a VERY close eye on him but I think I'll have to build some kind of simple box to put around their (ground) nest tomorrow. btw ... Typhoon is looking alot like Luna did, only maybe a bit darker. Makes sense, I suppose, they have the same mother but that's not gonna help with figuring out what colors Luna's white dad carries. (Typhoon's dad is a Capt. Jack - a very light BB with alot of white)


----------



## Jay3

Sounds like a full day. I laughed when you said that it looked very much like a field trip. I could just picture it. Wouldn't you love to know what was going on in their little minds? Why do so many people seem to be having birds nesting on the floor? Mine never do that. Except Sammy and Gully, who have tried to go into the 10" high spaces under the nestboxes. So I block them off. I can just see myself laying on the floor, trying to switch out eggs! NOT!


----------



## RodSD

Today was an exciting day. I released all my birds and tried to settle 3-4 weeks old babies. The babies just went to peek and one of them went to the landing board. Two went to the loft roof and to the ground. These are still babies. While the babies were out came a falcon flying fast on top of my loft. Thank God that bird was just flying by. That was a fast one. I rather have that now though than the hawk.

Henry,

I have already accepted that the hawk is part of my loft experience. It lives here now so I can't do anything about it. I just fly my birds when I think it is not around. The only worry I have is when I am settling baby birds or resettling new birds. That hawk is very agile, super quiet,fast and deadly. Funny thing was that when it was approaching me one time, I started whistling thinking it was my lost homer. LOL! Yeah, it was sunset so my eyes deceived me. I have to admit though that the falcon I have here is not resident, but just passes by from time to time. And it doesn't do it every day so I am cool with that. The hawk, on the other hand, is here everyday at sunset to roost.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 50 degrees and sunny. 

All of the pigeons are doing good.


----------



## RodSD

Crazy last night. I heard a commotion in my loft at midnight and I realized that an opossum was trying to get in. It failed, but it scared my breeder hen and she abandoned her less than 2 weeks old baby without feathers yet. Luckily it was hot last night--79. I went to check this morning and the baby was not on the nest bowl, but apparently walked outside of it. I put the baby inside the nest bowl and the mom went back to cuddle the baby in the morning.


----------



## Jay3

I'm glad she went back to the baby.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today at the loft it is 42 degrees.

Here is a pic of Black Spot's squab. I named the squab "Buck."

"









*RodSD,* I'm also glad that she went back to the baby.


----------



## Jay3

Pretty bird.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*Jay3*, Thanks.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today at the loft it is 45 degrees and sunny  .

All of the pigeons are enjoying the sun. The squabs are being fat. dumb. and happy LOL  .


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Cleaned the loft this morning and washed it down. Birds are happy and I'm happy...lol. I'm resting my Yb's until this weekend I'm thinking about taking them on a 10-15 miles toss. I've been loft flying them almost everyday and I feel like their telling me to take them out for another toss.


----------



## RodSD

Took more than 1 hour to let an escapee 4-5 weeks old baby bird to get inside the loft today. It wouldn't even respond to food whistle--maybe the dad feed it already. I tried catching it and it went to the neighbor's yard. At least it knows how to get back. It doesn't even know how to enter the trap. It was so scared to drop down from the trap's entrance. I got so mad at its dumbness--younger fellow nestmates and other birds younger than it was able to trap themselves without teaching that I imagine killing it on the spot on my very angry head! I've never seen such dumbness before. I know that it's mom is the dumbest of my birds, but I was not expecting that dumbness of this young bird. So I just left that bird outside the loft--hawk be damned! It is a pure white bird and surprisingly makes flying easy. When I came back, thank God, it was still alive and waiting for me on the loft roof. I tried to encourage it to enter the loft by releasing his smarter dad. His dad obviously tried to lure it inside by going back and forth outside and inside the trap, but this dumb bird wont follow at all. I was really pissed and I've never been pissed like this before having these birds. So I just let it be. I decided that if that bird gets taken by a hawk and it is that time when the hawk comes to my loft, I wouldn't feel sorry if it gets killed, yet my emotions got the better of me again. In my head comes the words of the Janssens brothers saying "be patient." I released an older bird about 2-3 weeks older than the bird for company (I can't just let it be alone!). After 30 minutes or so when I went back to check, both were gone. But when I look, thank God, both were inside and this stubborn bird was happily taking a nap.

I released that stubborn bird again an hour later to see whether it learned to trap on its own and surprisingly when I made food whistle it responded and trapped itself easily. Damn bird! It just wants to be outside. I never had such evil thought in my mind having these birds before. I am glad that I took a breather and went somewhere else.


----------



## Jay3

I believe that's where the patience comes in. Pigeons are not robots. They have minds and wants of their own. Sometimes they may not WANT to do what you want them to. I don't think he's dumb at all. Can you really blame him for wanting to be outside? Your job is to make him WANT to respond to your call. As long as you are dealing with a living thing with a mind, you will not always have total power and control over it. That's where the patience comes in. I'm sure it must have been frustrating, but to let a little bird anger you enough to want to kill it. Come on now. You just couldn't stand it that he had the control, and you didn't. LOL.


----------



## wolfwood

Spent some time in the loft last night - holding and talking to everyone. Typhoon is feathering up quite nicely - looks like Luna but with a dark tail, too (Indigo?) - and is being left on his own more & more. 

Meridian/Navigator have finally given up setting their dummy eggs, Atlantis/Calypso are still on their's (going on 30 days!! ), & Spar/Eclipse and Polaris/Capt.Jack each have another egg so, when the 2nd ones come tomorrow, we'll have more dummies. At least they all decided to use nest boxes this time!! Once again, all the adults have "eggs" and the YBs sit up on the beams - WATCHING!!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today at the loft it is 51 degrees and sunny.

Nothing is really going on at the loft right now.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Found 2 babies dead this morning. Not a good way to start the day. Their crops were full so thy must have died from the cold last night because I noticed that the parents weren't keeping them warm yesterday but didn't think they would not sit on them through the night.


----------



## Lovebirds

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Found 2 babies dead this morning. Not a good way to start the day. Their crops were full so thy must have died from the cold last night because I noticed that the parents weren't keeping them warm yesterday but didn't think they would not sit on them through the night.


Darn.........how cold IS it in CA???


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Out here in Lancaster it get's very cold at night. We have desert weather very hot during the day and very cold at night. I started a thread for this....


----------



## Lovebirds

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Out here in Lancaster it get's very cold at night. We have desert weather very hot during the day and very cold at night. *I started a thread for this..*..


Yea........I just saw it and posted AGAIn..........LOL


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Yeah...it's a bitter sweet day because my dragoons hatched their babies this morning. This is my first set of dragoon babies.


----------



## wolfwood

Congrats on the Dragoons, Henry!!!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Thanks wolfwood!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*g0ldenb0y55*, Can you post some pics of them when you get some?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

ThePigeonKid said:


> *g0ldenb0y55*, Can you post some pics of them when you get some?


I will get some pictures this weekend maybe. I don't like to bother the babies until I have to band them. We'll see if I can snap some shots when the parents go to eat.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> I will get some pictures this weekend maybe. I don't like to bother the babies until I have to band them. We'll see if I can snap some shots when the parents go to eat.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today at the loft it is 81 degrees and sunny. 

The pigeons wore enjoying the warm weather (I am too).


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today at the loft it is 82 degrees sunny.

The pigeon laid two more eggs.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Found 2 new babies Sunday and I'm hoping they'll turn out red just like the first 2.


----------



## LUCKYT

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Out here in Lancaster it get's very cold at night. We have desert weather very hot during the day and very cold at night. I started a thread for this....


 Henry, in your area with the Temp swings, i would design your loft so you can control temp. More, I.E. Open wide in the Day, shut tight at night.
Your Problem is NOT the cool nights, it is the GREAT Variation from Night to Day. Cold is not a problem Temp. swings are... Dave


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

I've been thinking about that Dave. Currently the design of the loft is pretty much made for fairly hot weather which it is most of the time here. But during the Spring it can shift from hot to cold dramatically which it has this year. The front part where the aviary is always open to the elements. I was thinking about figuring out a way to be able to close it shut during the night like you mentioned.


----------



## RodSD

I put a cover on the window I have during the night when it is cold. During really cold spell, I noticed that my pairs are actually pretty smart and both parents try to stay closer together. I know that pigeons are sturdy, but babies without feathers are vulnerable when abandoned.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today at the loft:

A squab hatched and Z_E_M's pigeon laid an egg.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*Tuesday:* a squab hatched.

*Wednesday:*Two squabs were getting picked on and I took them inside and am hand feeding them. 

*Thursday:* Pigeons laid two more eggs.

*Friday:* The squabs are doing good.


----------



## Jay3

Hi TPK, how old were the squabs that were being picked on?


----------



## RodSD

Yesterday we had a small attic fire courtesy of plumbers! Today, I noticed my new baby walked to the opposite corner of the floor and squeaked the whole morning. I didn't see that it came out from its nest bowl which happened to be on the floor. I also changed my feeding to 14% protein and my birds are turning muscular! What a big difference just an increase of 2%! Anyone noticed this?


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Jay3 said:


> Hi TPK, how old were the squabs that were being picked on?


They were one week and one day old.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Black Spot & Angel's eggs hatched today!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is a pic of Black Spot & Angel's squabs:


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

I lost one of my yb's during a toss this morning. I took them out about 10 miles at a new location and it didn't show up with the rest of the group. I think a hawk might have snagged it because it was the only odd color of the group. I'll continue to wait and see if he/she shows up. I've been road training these yb's for some time now and this is the first time one hasn't come back with the group.


----------



## Tennman1

Sorry to hear trhat GB, I start my loft flying tomarrow, then distance training. Wish me luck.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*g0ldenb0y55*, Hopefully your pigeon returns and *soon*.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Tennman1 said:


> Sorry to hear trhat GB, I start my loft flying tomarrow, then distance training. Wish me luck.


Tenn - Good luck with your loft flying! Exciting times are ahead of you....I would suggest to loft fly them for 2-3 weeks before you start your road training. My young birds started ranging/tripping after about 2 weeks which was early from what I was told so I started road training them a little earlier than 3 weeks. I felt that they were advanced and were ready to take on the challenge. It all depends on how you feel your birds are progressing. For the one I lost this morning....If he/she didn't get hit by a hawk and just got lost along the way then I really didn't need it in my loft. I'm trying to create a foundation and birds that can't perform won't cut it. I was given good stock and I plan on moving forward with the bloodlines I was given not backwards.


----------



## markymark

i been training my birds all week to use a stall trap and they took to it like duck to water looking forward to racing this week


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

ThePigeonKid said:


> *g0ldenb0y55*, Hopefully your pigeon returns and *soon*.


Thanks PK....if the birds does return then I will have to do some more road training with it to see if the first time it got lost was just by chance. I'm trying to build a foundation and I have limited space. I have to weed out the weak from the strong. My goal is to have a loft full of birds that I can put up against anyone. This doesn't at all mean that I don't care about the weaker birds I'll just have to do my best to find good homes for them.


----------



## Jay3

ThePigeonKid said:


> Here is a pic of Black Spot & Angel's squabs:


Aren't they cute, with their full little crops.


----------



## Jay3

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> For the one I lost this morning....If he/she didn't get hit by a hawk and just got lost along the way then I really didn't need it in my loft. (QUOTE]
> 
> Sounds like you don't really care that he/she will probably starve to death. Glad I'm not one of your birds.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Jay3 said:


> g0ldenb0y55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the one I lost this morning....If he/she didn't get hit by a hawk and just got lost along the way then I really didn't need it in my loft. (QUOTE]
> 
> Sounds like you don't really care that he/she will probably starve to death. Glad I'm not one of your birds.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if my previous post sounded mean. If you look at my previous post I do care about my birds, I care about them a lot!...I just can't house to many at one time and I can't afford to keep birds that are not going to do well for me in a race. It get expensive feeding 30 some odd birds. It's not like I'm culling them by cutting their heads off like some people do I would actually find good homes for my birds if I don't intend to keep them. If I had the luxury of keeping all I would, believe me! So please don't categorize me as one those people....
Click to expand...


----------



## Jay3

I didn't say it. You did.


----------



## RodSD

Sorry to hear about the news Henry. If that bird has returned before in your loft during a toss, then definitely something happened to it. Ten miles is not that much for these guys. I think once they go 30 miles or more distance toss that is how you will find what you are looking for. I think I may have read somewhere that some ferals before used to fly 15-30 miles in search for food. That book may have been those 19th century book (1800's).

My guess is that the bird may have encountered either a falcon or some wires somewhere. If it comes back, then you will know. Give it four days and see if it comes back.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is a pic of the squab today:










What is up at your lofts?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

RodSD said:


> Sorry to hear about the news Henry. If that bird has returned before in your loft during a toss, then definitely something happened to it. Ten miles is not that much for these guys. I think once they go 30 miles or more distance toss that is how you will find what you are looking for. I think I may have read somewhere that some ferals before used to fly 15-30 miles in search for food. That book may have been those 19th century book (1800's).
> 
> My guess is that the bird may have encountered either a falcon or some wires somewhere. If it comes back, then you will know. Give it four days and see if it comes back.


Thanks Rod...yeah it hasn't returned yet. I'll refrain from posting updates on this issue because jay3 was offended by what I said. She/He is obviously not into pigeon racing. If that was the case she/he would understand why I said what I said. Excuse me if I offended anyone else....


----------



## Lovebirds

Well, today at my loft, I made the decision to sit out the rest of the OB season. That's only two weeks, this week end and next, but after the past two week ends, I just can't seem to get very excited about it any more, so I called it quits.....which means, that IF IT WILL STOP RAINING........it's time to get serious with these young birds. They've been out a few times, but not NEAR enough, but with just a little cooperation from Mother Nature, that's all about to change.........


----------



## RodSD

*Henry*,

Pigeon racer's criteria is different compared to just an ordinary hobby of pigeon keeping so, yes, some people can get offended.

*Renee*,

Was losing your birds brought that decision or it is just the bad weather?


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Seems like you all are busy  

I spent the day clearing out the area where I'm gonna build a new loft...gave the old loft another cleaning as well. 

Got an empty loft and no birds 
That should change by July if all goes well


----------



## wolfwood

It's been raining for several days now and our birds have finally decided - as we have - what the hell!? We're goin' outside anyway! Pretty funny to see all 16 cramming themselves into the 6x2 fly-window!! (we're waiting to build the larger Aviary until we turn the Loft ....

Fed everyone this morning and they finally seem to be responding to the Clicker! They've been so casual about my appearances and feeding time, in the past, that it's pretty cool to see them get excited when I enter the loft and then pretty much swarm me when I *Click*. 

Typhoon (our last baby) is now about 5 weeks old, flying, and fully weaned. The YB all seem to go through a stage when they are REALLY cuddly .... and then they become teenagersand, I guess, it isn't cool anymore to talk to the people... Well, Typhoon seems to have become more independent faster ... but is also more interested in _really_ interracting with me. He spent about 30 min on my hand & shoulder this morning, ate his seed and then his grit from my hand, spent some time preening himself and then preening ME. Then explored my ear, neck, eyes, & glasses. Like I said, the others have all been cuddly and _seemed_ to like being held close - - but Typhoon *really* seems to be connected. 

.... could be fun going forward!


----------



## Lovebirds

RodSD said:


> *Renee*,
> 
> Was losing your birds brought that decision or it is just the bad weather?



Both?? LOL
I only lost two birds since the beginning of the season, but it's the two that I lost. Two of my best birds. They always flew the long races for me. The other birds on the team either just aren't long distance birds OR they are yearlings, and I don't send my yearlings to the 500 and 550 miles races. 
Then, there's absolutely NO reason for these birds to be turned up in the weather that's predicted. Whether the bad weather actually materializes isn't the question..........the fact that it's predicted and is possible is reason enough as far as I'm concerned to either move the race to Sunday OR postpone the whole week end. What's the big hurry? 
On the race today from this station, we didn't get birds until after 2:00 in the afternoon. The guys on the short end probably already have their birds home. It's just now 1:00 and it thundering and lightening here right now. THAT'S what they put our birds up to face. 
So........I just kept mine at home and will do so next week end too. 
I was so pissed last week end that I unplugged my clock and didn't even clock the birds when they came in.


----------



## Jay3

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Thanks Rod...yeah it hasn't returned yet. I'll refrain from posting updates on this issue because jay3 was offended by what I said. She/He is obviously not into pigeon racing. If that was the case she/he would understand why I said what I said. Excuse me if I offended anyone else....


No, I'm surely not into racing. But I can understand where, if a bird isn't fast enough, or gets lost, that it wouldn't be good for the race team. And I can understand why you wouldn't have enough room in a racing loft to keep birds that you don't race. Most people don't have all kinds of extra room. I may not be into racing, but I'm not dumb either. All I was pointing out was that you showed no concern for the bird. Just said that if it couldn't cut it, you were better off without it. There are some racers in here that would have been worried about losing their bird. That's all I was pointing out. Some people genuinely care about their birds, others just care about winning. That's all I'm going to say. You don't have to refrain from posting updates, as I have said all that I am going to say. And I don't want to argue with you.


----------



## Chilangz

ThePigeonKid said:


> Here is a pic of the squab today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is up at your lofts?


Good looking birds.....I am loving it....


----------



## RodSD

Renee,

We have nice weather here, but up north seems to be brush fires. Yeah, weather channel says you got some storms there. I agree that it is not good to send birds on bad weather. But I do have this 4 crazy white birds that love to fly when it is cloudy, windy and cold. If there is simple showers, they even get more excited.

Here is San Diego we are about to conserve water. The local officials are now telling everyone to water only twice a week and only on certain time on certain days for each house number. Basically we are running out of water. My garden is dead now. My seedlings won't even sprout. And surprisingly they increased the water bill! So all those water is going to your place and the east coast. We need some of those bad weather here.


----------



## TerriB

Sunny and warm here today, so I decided to do a warm salt water soak of Walter's back end to help heal his damaged preen gland. While I was bent over holding him in the bucket, his mate Grace landed on my back and proceeded to have an extended walk about. Afterwards, I hand fed them some hemp seed, which is probably what Grace was waiting for.


----------



## Lovebirds

TerriB said:


> Sunny and warm here today, so I decided to do a warm salt water soak of Walter's back end to help heal his damaged preen gland. While I was bent over holding him in the bucket, his mate Grace landed on my back and proceeded to have an extended walk about. Afterwards, I hand fed them some hemp seed, which is probably what Grace was waiting for.


Don't you just love that? My Sleepy does that. While I'm cleaning, she rides on my shoulder. If I bend over, she walks down my back as I bend and as I straighten up, back up to the shoulder she comes...........


----------



## Lovebirds

RodSD said:


> Renee,
> 
> We have nice weather here, but up north seems to be brush fires. Yeah, weather channel says you got some storms there. I agree that it is not good to send birds on bad weather. *But I do have this 4 crazy white birds that love to fly when it is cloudy, windy and cold. If there is simple showers, they even get more excited.*
> Here is San Diego we are about to conserve water. The local officials are now telling everyone to water only twice a week and only on certain time on certain days for each house number. Basically we are running out of water. My garden is dead now. My seedlings won't even sprout. And surprisingly they increased the water bill! So all those water is going to your place and the east coast. We need some of those bad weather here.


Well, flying around the loft or even a short toss in that kind of weather is way different than having to fly 300 to 500 miles and possibly hit it again and again.........at least at the loft, when they get too wet or cold or whatever, they can just drop down to the loft. 
We were in a sort of drought, but God knows we shouldn't hear that word for a long time...........believe me, if I could send you some rain, I would gladly do it.......


----------



## RodSD

My missing bird has returned on Mother's Day! He has been missing for 1 month! I went to check the loft and I saw this bird standing on a locked trap. I thought I forgot to lock my loft door, but I didn't. Obviously I scared it and flew to the neighbor's roof. After head count I realized I was not missing anything and it dawned on me that the bird standing was my missing bird. It then flew to our house roof. I then released all my other birds to accompany him. I then put food and water on top of my loft roof. All my birds started eating, but he still wont join in. It was getting dark. The rest of my birds trapped in except 3. I put more food and water on the loft roof and I started whistling. The missing bird may have recognized my voice and it flew to the loft roof and started eating and drank. It was very hungry. It drank water first. I noticed that he has puncture scar wound on his chest that resembled hawk's damage like from my other bird. Then my 3 birds trapped and my missing bird got left behind on the loft roof. I whistled more and put some food on the trap. It looked at me and started eating those. Then he looked at me and trapped! He went back to his old perch (the highest one) ousting my other bird. Awesome gift for me and I am not even a mother. This is the longest bird that I have lost. It doesn't look scruffy. It looks like someone kept him.


----------



## Jay3

I'm so glad you got him back. Makes you wonder where he has been. Just great that he's back where he belongs.


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Awesome that you got your bird back 

Me? Well I spent the day...picking up a big hammer...and demolishing my 7 year old loft...felt real good actually lol! My soon to be birds deserve more


----------



## ThePigeonKid

I am glad your pigeon came home.

Yesterday, I got this pic of two of my newest squabs:


----------



## Jay3

TPK, now THAT is an adorable little baby. Good shot.


----------



## TerriB

Congrats on getting your missing bird back! So glad you had the patience to wait and keep encouraging him to trap.

CUTE babies!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Jay3 said:


> No, I'm surely not into racing.


So get off my back and lets move on.....enough said....

Rod - Glad your bird returned to you after a month! That's awesome bro.


----------



## Jay3

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> So get off my back and lets move on.....enough said....


Ya know, you were the one who came in and said that you wouldn't post more on the bird because I had been offended. And that I obviously wasn't into racing or would have understood what you had said. So I answered to what you had said about me. I am not on your back. If you don't want me to answer, then don't YOU keep it going. There was no reason for you to post that remark.


----------



## RodSD

Thanks folks!
Yeah, patience is a virtue. I have lots of patience. In fact, when that bird disappeared I've spent the whole week looking for it. I have waited for that bird till dusk. But after one week, I signed him off and I put on my notes that the bird was permanently gone. (I do keep records). I am going to breed that bird. I am just waiting to see whether some of my young birds are hens.


----------



## Revolution Lofts

now now guys no need to stir up a fuss 

Glad ur birdy came back 


Today we had a thunderstorm, the lofts lay empty, I'm not a very happy cowboy


----------



## RodSD

My birds were flying fast and high today, but not long. I was adding another nest boxes so I released them all. They all got startled and flew when a wood panel feel off and made a loud bang. I flew that bird that came back home. It wants to take a bath and tried to do it on the drinker. Good day today!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

One of Z_E_M's squabs hatched.


----------



## wolfwood

Magellan and Skye have another egg <hitting forehead with palm of hand ... and waiting for #2 before replacing with dummy eggs>


----------



## ThePigeonKid

One squab died of canker, even though I tried to treat.


----------



## RodSD

ThePigeonKid,

Start giving your birds garlic water and vinegar water as well. That should be your prevention regimens. I gave mine garlic water 2 or 3 times a week and 1 vinegar water 1 or 2 times a week.

Today at my loft my birds were hesitant of coming out and ,when they did, they didn't fly after hawk scared them yesterday.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*RodSD,* What is garlic and vinegar water? One of my pigeons died of canker today.


----------



## TerriB

After two beautiful sunny warm days over the weekend, we're back to cool and overcast - currently 52 F.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

TPK - I'm sorry to hear you lost 2 youngsters to canker. 

My birds are doing great and I have 6 yb's ready to be weaned this weekend.


----------



## Ed

Been loft flying my young birds every day now for abut 5 days.
Today they did 30 minutes loft flying this morning before I went to work and will get an hour this evening 
So far its all been going great


----------



## RodSD

People put 4 garlic cloves on 1 gallon of water and give it to them:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7rJNy6qlI4&feature=channel_page 
Some also put 1 tablespoon of vinegar (Apple Cider Vinegar) on 1 gallon of water.

People that use it seem to have less canker problem.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*RodSD,* Thanks.


----------



## birds+me=happy

Today at the loft my new pair of mookees: Onyx and Emerald, had thier first egg.
Heres Emerald on the egg








\

and here's Onyx, the proud father


----------



## Ed

congrats on the new egg 
cant wait to see pics of the baby pigeons


----------



## RodSD

beautiful mookees.


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Just curious are mookees fancy pigeons for show or flyers?


----------



## birds+me=happy

They would make good flyers because of thier long slick put together wings, but they don't do anything special in the air. I just keep them as show pigeons. I don't have that many birds in my loft but I would like to show them some place. I've never done it before but I think they show them at the county fair.


----------



## wolfwood

For about 3 weeks now, I've been debating with myself about letting Magellan out to fly. He came to us from Out Beyond and chose to stick around (and come back each time he went out) so, I figured he could fly and would come back. But how to actually get him back into the Loft without everyone else having an escape route. That was just too much thinking for me so I decided to forego the opportunity to let him out.

Well - we went out to the garage this morning and - huh! - there's a pigeon on the shelf. Quick check for a band. Yup. You guessed it. Magellan is in the garage (his home for his 1st 4 months at Wolfwood!) Of course (!!!), we are leaving at noon today for the weekend. We do have a dear friend & her husband staying at the house....and she IS the Director of Science Education for the State of NH...but do you think she knows anything about pigeons? Not a stitch!!!!

He hasn't had anything to eat/drink since yesterday afternoon (when he would have gotten out) and he's hearing the Clicker and the Food-shake ... but I think he's really enjoying his freedom. I'm hoping he'll eventually come down to the food/water I put in his old Rabbit Hutch. If not, he'll be spending the weekend in the garage - again! Silly bird!!


----------



## spirit wings

wolfwood said:


> For about 3 weeks now, I've been debating with myself about letting Magellan out to fly. He came to us from Out Beyond and chose to stick around (and come back each time he went out) so, I figured he could fly and would come back. But how to actually get him back into the Loft without everyone else having an escape route. That was just too much thinking for me so I decided to forego the opportunity to let him out.
> 
> Well - we went out to the garage this morning and - huh! - there's a pigeon on the shelf. Quick check for a band. Yup. You guessed it. Magellan is in the garage (his home for his 1st 4 months at Wolfwood!) Of course (!!!), we are leaving at noon today for the weekend. We do have a dear friend & her husband staying at the house....and she IS the Director of Science Education for the State of NH...but do you think she knows anything about pigeons? Not a stitch!!!!
> 
> He hasn't had anything to eat/drink since yesterday afternoon (when he would have gotten out) and he's hearing the Clicker and the Food-shake ... but I think he's really enjoying his freedom. I'm hoping he'll eventually come down to the food/water I put in his old Rabbit Hutch. If not, he'll be spending the weekend in the garage - again! Silly bird!!



Me confused, how did he get out?....


----------



## wolfwood

spirit wings said:


> Me confused, how did he get out?....


We have a "Bug Screen" hanging in the Loft doorway so that we can open the door on hot days and improve the ventillation - - one of those jobs that velcros on the sides of the door frame, hangs from the top, and is slit down the center with magnets on the inside edges to hold the Screen Door closed. It was a bit windy yesterday afternoon and I'm guessing the wind blew the Screen Door, making a gap between the magnets....and our friend (fortunately, ONLY Magellan) just happened to be in the right place at the right time. Opportunistic son-of-a-gun!!!!

I haven't seen any of the birds near the Screen Door but that's the only thing I can figure...


(I must say, it's a little like a "jail break" I didn't see him with the others early yesterday afternoon and got suspicious. For some reason, thought maybe he'd gotten out - - somehow. But then, I found him on his floor nest innocently (or so I thought) sitting on his plastic eggs. I now expect that was a ruse and he was carefully watching & timing the windgusts and the movement of the Screen....and waiting patiently for me to be finished "fussing" with the other birds!) Guess I need to put him under HouseArrest  But - geez - he already has an Ankle Bracelet!!!.


----------



## spirit wings

wolfwood said:


> We have a "Bug Screen" hanging in the Loft doorway so that we can open the door on hot days and improve the ventillation - - one of those jobs that velcros on the sides of the door frame, hangs from the top, and is slit down the center with magnets on the inside edges to hold the Screen Door closed. It was a bit windy yesterday afternoon and I'm guessing the wind blew the Screen Door, making a gap between the magnets....and our friend (fortunately, ONLY Magellan) just happened to be in the right place at the right time. Opportunistic son-of-a-gun!!!!
> 
> I haven't seen any of the birds near the Screen Door but that's the only thing I can figure...
> 
> 
> (I must say, it's a little like a "jail break" I didn't see him with the others early yesterday afternoon and got suspicious. For some reason, thought maybe he'd gotten out - - somehow. But then, I found him on his floor nest innocently (or so I thought) sitting on his plastic eggs. I now expect that was a ruse and he was carefully watching & timing the windgusts and the movement of the Screen....and waiting patiently for me to be finished "fussing" with the other birds!) Guess I need to put him under HouseArrest  But - geez - he already has an Ankle Bracelet!!!.


ahh, I see.....that is funny, because I was thinking of doing that very same thing with the screen idea, I would love to open the double doors to my new loft in the summer, he may be more brave than the others as he has been out before, mine don't even think about takeing a flyer out....I have a figurita hen that was a spare and had to move her away from nesting babies as she was causing problems and trying to mate up with my frill cock, anyway, I put her in with the homers as I did not have any other spot, she got a mate right away and lay on her wooden eggs and is sooo happy, the thing is when I open the door for the homers to loft fly, she has never taken a step out side, her mate just comes in the loft to check on her and she is always on her perch or her eggs, just won't go out even if she does not have eggs....it's kinda cool as I thought I would have to worry about her in there but she just took over and does not leave the loft....now she is happy...


----------



## wolfwood

spirit wings said:


> ahh, I see.....that is funny, because I was thinking of doing that very same thing with the screen idea, I would love to open the double doors to my new loft in the summer, he may be more brave than the others as he has been out before, mine don't even think about takeing a flyer out....I have a figurita hen that was a spare and had to move her away from nesting babies as she was causing problems and trying to mate up with my frill cock, anyway, I put her in with the homers as I did not have any other spot, she got a mate right away and lay on her wooden eggs and is sooo happy, the thing is when I open the door for the homers to loft fly, she has never taken a step out side, her mate just comes in the loft to check on her and she is always on her perch or her eggs, just won't go out even if she does not have eggs....it's kinda cool as I thought I would have to worry about her in there but she just took over and does not leave the loft....now she is happy...


The others get REAL excited when I open the door (with the screen in place) - I think they REALLY like the cross-ventillation and extra light. But none have shown any interest in ever going "OUTSIDE" (the Bengal boy, on the other hand, seems to want to LIVE outside!!! Pushed out a window screen - twice - yesterday) Oh well. No open loft doors anymore! Guess that's just more incentive to get the Aviary built sooner!! Now what to do about a _very clever_ young cat and windows ?????


----------



## Lovebirds

So is this bird loose or ???


----------



## Lovebirds

I've had my YB's out every day for the past few days. This AM, while cleaning the widowhood loft, I could hear a hawk squealing in the trees. I never could see that bugger, but I sure heard him. Decided to wait a while before letting the birds out..........after about 20 minutes, just as I was walking to the loft to release them, I looked up, and there's the hawk just above the house..........I figured since he'd been hanging around for at least an hour, he must be waiting for me to feed him.........LOL......no such luck. YB's stayed inside today.


----------



## Jay3

Judi, could you catch the bird in the garage, when it starts getting dark?


----------



## Guest

Lovebirds said:


> I've had my YB's out every day for the past few days. This AM, while cleaning the widowhood loft, I could hear a hawk squealing in the trees. I never could see that bugger, but I sure heard him. Decided to wait a while before letting the birds out..........after about 20 minutes, just as I was walking to the loft to release them, I looked up, and there's the hawk just above the house..........I figured since he'd been hanging around for at least an hour, he must be waiting for me to feed him.........LOL......no such luck. YB's stayed inside today.


my guess would be that since you heard it screaming it was a redtail so no worries there , your birds should have no problem outflying that winged beast let alone see it coming from way off since they are so big


----------



## RodSD

escapee. I have a lot of those. Just this week while fixing my nest boxes, I left the door open and my almost 4 weeks old baby came out. I chased it and it went walking or running around the loft. We ended up playing hide and seek while a crow was sitting up on a tree on top of us crowing. Apparently the baby heard that and it stayed put so I was able to grab it. Silly bird! I named it "Walker." Just today it was trying to escape again. This is a very smart bird and its parents are the smartest of my birds. It seemed to have inherited that trait.


----------



## wolfwood

Renee, Magellan is "loose" in the garage ... he's closed in the garage so not "Loose loose"  ...just NOT where he belongs.

Jay3 - we'll catch him eventually but we left the house at 2:00 and won't be back until Sunday afternoon. We tried to lure him into his old Rabbit Hutch...1st with water & food and then with his woman ... but he's wayyyyyyyy to smart for that. He'll stay loose in the garage until we get home (a friend is staying at the house so he'll have food & water) ... and then we'll deal with it all!

This certainly isn't the end of the world .... I mean ... he hasn't taken off... he's not _gone_. In fact, he brought himself right around the house and into the garage (that, in itself, is pretty cool!!!). It was just inconvenient as we were leaving in a few hours ...


----------



## Jay3

Well, by the time you get back, he'll probably be ready to join the others. Maybe he'll get lonely. LOL.


----------



## wolfwood

That's what we're hoping!!! He doesn't even realize that he was SAVED from isolation a few months ago because he became a GOOD Bird (no more Birdzilla!!!). I guess he's gonna get the "benefit" after all.....


----------



## Jay3

His mate will be mad at him for disappearing for a few days. She probably won't let him into the nestbox. LOL.


----------



## RodSD

Oops babies!

I felt stupid today because I found out that one of my breeder pair, whom I don't want to have kids anymore, ended up with 2 babies. I removed the eggs they layed at the beginning of this month, but apparently they layed again unbeknownst to me and they hatched. This pair is my bully pair with bully children and with poor navigation. Damn! They didn't even show mating ritual and I failed to check the nest bowl. I thought they were just pretending going on the nest bowl. This obviously is my fault. I'll see whether these kids would be any good. They did it on Memorial Day, too.


----------



## Jay3

RodSD said:


> Oops babies!
> 
> I felt stupid today because I found out that one of my breeder pair, whom I don't want to have kids anymore, ended up with 2 babies. I removed the eggs they layed at the beginning of this month, but apparently they layed again unbeknownst to me and they hatched. This pair is my bully pair with bully children and with poor navigation. Damn! They didn't even show mating ritual and I failed to check the nest bowl. I thought they were just pretending going on the nest bowl. This obviously is my fault. I'll see whether these kids would be any good. They did it on Memorial Day, too.


Congratulations Granpa! LOL.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

What's up at you guys' lofts?


----------



## Ed

Its been raining all week 
I did get a chance to let them out yesterday afternoon.
The sun came out for a few hours.
They flew around for about 45 minutes then came right in to eat


----------



## Ed

LokotaLoft said:


> my guess would be that since you heard it screaming it was a redtail so no worries there , your birds should have no problem outflying that winged beast let alone see it coming from way off since they are so big


I had a pair of hawks nest out behind my job.
They do raise a rukus when someone or something gets too close to thier nest.


----------



## Lovebirds

LokotaLoft said:


> my guess would be that since you heard it screaming it was a redtail so no worries there , your birds should have no problem outflying that winged beast let alone see it coming from way off since they are so big


No this wasn't a redtail........maybe that's what I heard squealing, but the one I say wasn't much bigger than a pigeon.........pretty sure it was a Cooper.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

I found this snake under my coop:


----------



## Jay3

That's a garter snake, isn't it?


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Yes it is.


----------



## RodSD

Banded my two oops babies today. It was easier than I thought. I used tail feather to nudge the fourth toe out.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is a pic of Jack & Jill:


----------



## RodSD

Hahaha on the picture. I thought I saw a real dinosaur. LOL!


----------



## Lovebirds

Flew the birds on Saturday. Had one bird missing. Flew the birds yesterday and had 3 missing. One came in at 2:00 yesterday, one at 3:00 and one at 7:30 last night. Another come in this morning about 7:30, so they're all accounted for again.  Wonder where they go???? Silly birds. I don't know which of the 4 was missing on Saturday, but when the one came in this morning, I was cleaning, so there was no food or water. About 9:00 I put the birds out and one simply would not leave the loft and fly, so I let it in and it was the one that came in this morning. Guess he was hungry and said, "I am NOT flying today!!!".........hopefully he learned a lesson.


----------



## RodSD

Renee,
they found a new feeding site.


----------



## Ed

Took the young birds on the first road toss yesterday.
Wasnt far... about 3 miles
They were circling the loft by the time I got home 
If its nice today when I get off work Ill toss them again


----------



## Lovebirds

RodSD said:


> Renee,
> they found a new feeding site.


Then why are they SO hungry and will trap faster than usual when they finally come home? I don't think they've found a new feeding site. If anything, maybe they are overfed (imagine ME doing that ) and simply aren't in a hurry to come home until they DO get hungry........whatever.....I can't MAKE them come home. If they leave and come back, I'll feed em'. If they leave and don't come home, well, then I guess I WON'T feed em'......LOL


----------



## Lovebirds

StoN3d said:


> Took the young birds on the first road toss yesterday.
> Wasnt far... about 3 miles
> They were circling the loft by the time I got home
> If its nice today when I get off work Ill toss them again


Cool! Sounds like they're doing good!


----------



## RodSD

Renee,
I was being sarcastic. My bad. I supposed to put some smiley there, but forgot. 

The Janssen's brother experienced those, too, but I don't know whether they are the same experience as yours. Their birds found an area to forage on wheat/corn and they don't come back as usual. They wondered why their pigeons go home late until one of the brothers found their birds foraging on some farm land couple of miles from their loft.


----------



## george simon

RodSD said:


> Renee,
> I was being sarcastic. My bad. I supposed to put some smiley there, but forgot.
> 
> The Janssen's brother experienced those, too, but I don't know whether they are the same experience as yours. Their birds found an area to forage on wheat/corn and they don't come back as usual. They wondered why their pigeons go home late until one of the brothers found their birds foraging on some farm land couple of miles from their loft.


*Hi ROD, Iwould like to know where you got that story about the JANSSEN brothers *GEORGE


----------



## Ed

Young birds got a second road toss yeaterday.
Again only three miles .
They were home before I was lol
Next time I will try 5 miles.


----------



## Lovebirds

StoN3d said:


> Young birds got a second road toss yeaterday.
> Again only three miles .
> They were home before I was lol
> Next time I will try 5 miles.


You said your first race is in Aug, right? Ours is in Sept. 
My birds were out this morning. They all flew about 25 minutes but about a dozen or so flew for 45 minutes...........I won't start training until mid to late July.........


----------



## Ed

Yes my first young bird race is Aug.
Second week is a special race and the third week is the offical first race.


----------



## RodSD

George,

I don't remember where I read that, but I read so much articles from the internet. That story I ended up remembering because I thought it doesn't happen to them. Apparently being a champion fanciers doesn't exempt your birds. It also seems that they used to let their birds out everyday, 

"The Nestbirds

They are let out for loft flying three times a day: At 7.30 in the morning, 12.00, and 17.00 hours. This is done in order to give both the hens and cocks an opportunity to loft fly. In the past, they let the birds out all day, but now it's too dangerous because of the poison on the fields." http://www.silvio-co.com/pigeons/janssen.htm

I wish I can remember the source of that article I've read.


----------



## della

It had to happen sometime: after only 6 months in pigeon keeping, I got my first sick bird today. 7 month-old Stalin presented with a sore and pusy eye yesterday morning. I read everything I could on this site and others, and after examining his throat and seeing signs of yellow mucus, I decided he probably needed antibiotics. I brought him inside to keep him warm, then rang Dr Colin Walker who has recommended Doxycycline for him which I am expecting to arrive in the mail today. Should be an interesting experience dosing him with a tablet as I have never done it before! He is still holding up well, eating etc. but he objects to being away from his loft!


----------



## ezemaxima

Lovebirds said:


> About 9:00 I put the birds out and one simply would not leave the loft and fly, so I let it in and it was the one that came in this morning. Guess he was hungry and said, "I am NOT flying today!!!".........hopefully he learned a lesson.


Your bird had the time of its life while it was out now just wants to stay home and chill in the loft... LOL


----------



## Jay3

della, I hope your little Stalin is better soon. Let us know how he is doing. It's an awful feeling when your birds get sick. Hope the meds come in the mail today as expected.


----------



## RodSD

della,

Is your bird having that one-eye cold, which is a respiratory disease and not an eye infection? I had that one the first month I got my birds. I think the stress got to that bird. I panicked, but in the end she recovered. Check for draft.


----------



## della

Thanks for the replies, Jay and Rod. Yes Rod, it does seem to be a one eye cold and I am sure you are right about draughts as the night before it happened we had a high wind and my loft has one side open (although it opens onto the house verandah so doesn't get violent weather) - anyway, that wind would have created draughts in a sealed box I reakon! The antibiotics arrived yesterday and he is looking much much better - the eye is now pretty normal. After I dose him today I think I'll return him to the loft as he really doesn't like being isolated from the other birds and I think the stress of having him inside will not aid in his recovery. He was eating well before I brought him inside but is not really eating much now because I think he is stressed by his situation. I think I will now have to get busy on making a canvas awning for the remaining opening on the loft to use when the weather is bad.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Yesterday, I cleaned out my loft. 

As Gopher would say on Winnie the Pooh: "Stripped bare, nothin' there, clean as a whistle."


----------



## Lovebirds

ThePigeonKid said:


> Yesterday, I cleaned out my loft.
> 
> As Gopher would say on Winnie the Pooh: "Stripped bare, nothin' there, clean as a whistle."


That's great! Want to come do mine????


----------



## Lovebirds

ThePigeonKid said:


> Yesterday, I cleaned out my loft.
> 
> As Gopher would say on Winnie the Pooh: "Stripped bare, nothin' there, clean as a whistle."


I guess you inspired me a little. I went out and cleaned one of the YB's rooms. The walls were awful looking. Took 1 1/2 hours, so I'll have to get another room another day.


----------



## Becca199212

Today I felt babies moving in their eggs  and it was _amazing_!


----------



## spirit wings

Renee, wish you could come do mine! it looks new in there.


Today at the loft the two new ybs were out in the settling cage, so I set the trap door, they dropped in with no problemos...


----------



## kbbigman

Hi all, could I join in??? Today I lifted the last piece of shell of one of my baby pigeons!! Was a proper 'ah!' moment.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today I gave the pigeons garlic in their water.


----------



## Ed

Becca199212 said:


> Today I felt babies moving in their eggs  and it was _amazing_!


I know how you feel


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*StoN3d,* That's a good pic, I'm always trying to get one like that...


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

I went out to the loft today and found 2 stray pigeons on top of my loft. One is a beautiful white homer hen with no tags and a unique colored roller of some sort with a tag. It seems like they're sticking around so I'll leave them be and see if they follow my birds through the trap. One of my young BC cock has already done the deed (mated) with the white hen and she is following him around like they are a pair so I thinking she's not going anywhere. It would be great to add an all white hen to my flock. Do you guys think she'll stick around and maybe continue to mate with my cock bird to become a pair?


----------



## Ed

same thing happened to me but no mating.
I let my young birds out and two days in a row they had someone follow them back home and land on the loft roof with them.
First day was a BEAUTIFUL all black with white flights feral.
Second day was a BC banded bird.
they both ended up flying away after figuring out that the young birds would not come back out to play once they trapped LOL
they kinda just sat there waiting for them like "is it me... do I smell bad.. where did everyone go" 
LOL


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

My BC cock is seriously getting down with the white hen like there's no tomorrow!...lol. She didn't want to leave his side so there's a good chance she'll be in the loft when I get home from work today, I hope. As for the roller, it was just laying on top of my aviary looking in at the birds inside. We'll see what happens with him.


----------



## birds+me=happy

Today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.............
...........................................
...........................................
...........................................
...........................................
....................nothing happened


----------



## RodSD

Henry,

The roller is lost perhaps following that white homer hen. If not the roller was released with the homer to guide it home. Either way if that is somebody else's pet, someone is worrying where they went now. I suppose your bird attracted the hen and the hen was smitten. The roller probably can't find home alone so you have to find the owner. The homer might have the same owner.

If that hen has become so enamored it will stay with the cock and will trap inside as well. That is how Spanish Thief Pouters are used.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

They are still there....here's picture.


The roller has a band and the white hen doesn't. If I can catch them both I'll check the rollers band and see if I can find the owner and ask if they own thewhite hen as well.


----------



## spirit wings

That is interesting, keep us updated, would be nice to have a white one in the loft....but then again Im partial


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

After looking at the birds closer then white hen is definitely a homer but I'm not sure about the other one being a roller anymore. When they're flying I actually never see him do a roll. Could he be something different? His wings and tail seem longer than most rollers I've encountered. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## spirit wings

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> After looking at the birds closer then white hen is definitely a homer but I'm not sure about the other one being a roller anymore. When they're flying I actually never see him do a roll. Could he be something different? His wings and tail seem longer than most rollers I've encountered. Anyone have any ideas?


he may be some kind of highflyer, but just stays with the homer, breeds of highflyers have those longer swooping wings. the white looks like a homer to me too, I have 25 white ones and they all look just like that one.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

I just love seeing the white homer hen fly with my flock. She's a clear stand out.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today, all of the young birds are practicing flying.


----------



## Becca199212

Today I got a start on building my new loft!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Becca199212 said:


> Today I got a start on building my new loft!


Congrats Becca! I'm sure you'll have wonderful time building your new loft. Post pictures if you can.


----------



## Lovebirds

Becca199212 said:


> Today I got a start on building my new loft!


Definately need pics..........


----------



## Jay3

You must be very excited.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*Becca199212,* Congrats! What are the measurements for your new loft?


----------



## della

Becca199212 said:


> Today I got a start on building my new loft!


I'm still working on fitting mine out. We still need to work on the nest box fronts. Yesterday I finished sewing some more canvas blinds to cut the winter winds - perhaps we'll get them installed today after I watch my son's footy match. First I will go looking for my baby Godfrey who got startled by a hawk on his first day out of the loft yesterday. Ain't life busy with kids and pigeons!


----------



## Jay3

Della, are you going to post pictures when you're done? Never seen that with canvas.


----------



## RodSD

Henry,

Those birds look too clean to be feral birds. Someone definitely owns them. I agree that white birds stand out too much. I have 3 pure white babies right now that are less than 2 months old and have those pencil looking birds and they definitely stands out much. It attracts neighbor as well. Hopefully you are feeding those two and giving them drinks. Those birds seem to like your place. And they do look pretty!


----------



## Becca199212

ThePigeonKid said:


> *Becca199212,* Congrats! What are the measurements for your new loft?


It's just small- the loft will be about 2m x 2m and we're undecided about adding an aviary onto the front.


----------



## della

Jay3 said:


> Della, are you going to post pictures when you're done? Never seen that with canvas.


Yeah, will post. I have adapted a commercial aviary into a pigeon loft: it is hexagonal-shaped with a solid roof, 3 solid sides and 3 of mesh. The canvas is to protect the mesh sides from wind and rain blow-in during winter. During our summer heat it is lovely and airy, but winter (albeit mild Aussie style) has struck, and while the rain can't get in due to its protection from our house verandah, the wind can. Soon to be eliminated!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

RodSD said:


> Henry,
> 
> Those birds look too clean to be feral birds. Someone definitely owns them. I agree that white birds stand out too much. I have 3 pure white babies right now that are less than 2 months old and have those pencil looking birds and they definitely stands out much. It attracts neighbor as well. Hopefully you are feeding those two and giving them drinks. Those birds seem to like your place. And they do look pretty!


You're right about them not being feral Rod. I was able to catch both birds and what I thought was roller is actually an iranian highflyer. The highflyer bird had a tag with the owners number on it and I was able to contact the guy over this weekend. He has been missing this bird for 2 months and doesn't want him back. I also asked him if he lost a white homing pigeon but that was a no also. The white homer hen has no tags so I guess my loft is her new home but now I have to find a new home for the highflyer (I only keep homers and dragoons).


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Here are pictures of the stray birds that I captured at my loft.

This white homer hen has paired up with one of my BC cocks already.









Iranian Highflyer has a band but the owner doesn't care to pick him up.


----------



## RodSD

Congrats Henry! I don't know what kind of Iranian highflyer is that one. It doesn't look like one to me, but maybe the camera angle is tricking my eyes. I thought they are supposed to have long wings. Anyhow, the sure way is to fly this bird and see if it flies really high. I am glad that you got both. They may be friends or buddies that got lost and found themselves together. I'll bet they are wise birds to have survived that long (2 months).


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today at the loft it is 66 degrees and sunny.


----------



## Becca199212

Today at our loft it was freezing and pouring rain!


----------



## della

Today was day 6 of loft flying my new youngbirds and Mr Hawk visited again. They had been flying beautifully for 10 minutes when he appeared and all scattered, managing to evade him as he chased various individuals. After about 5 minutes of random chases and me yelling wildly Mr Hawk left and all pigeons gradually returned to the loft. No dinner for Mr Hawk, and loads of lessons learned by my youngbirds! This sure can be a stressful hobby!


----------



## Lovebirds

della said:


> Today was day 6 of loft flying my new youngbirds and Mr Hawk visited again. They had been flying beautifully for 10 minutes when he appeared and all scattered, managing to evade him as he chased various individuals. After about 5 minutes of random chases and me yelling wildly Mr Hawk left and all pigeons gradually returned to the loft. No dinner for Mr Hawk, and loads of lessons learned by my youngbirds! This sure can be a stressful hobby!


LOL........been there, done that. All you can do is scare (or TRY to scare) the hawk and be your birds cheerleader and hope they all escape. There's been a few times that a YB took off through the woods with Mr. Hawk on their butts and I was sure they were goners, only to have them show up a while later, none the worse for wear. If they can evade the hawk, it's actually good for them. They get some good flying time in.


----------



## Lovebirds

Becca199212 said:


> Today at our loft it was freezing and pouring rain!


Oh you poor girl. I don't envy you, that's for sure.


----------



## RodSD

Today all my birds suddenly stopped flying. They just stayed on the roof. These happened after tinkering with food concentration. I am mystified! Yesterday, they were all crazy flying. They can't possibly get affected for just one day of food change, right? I've been tinkering with protein concentration for the last week, but went back to my original 12% protein the previous two days.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Becca199212 said:


> Today at our loft it was freezing and pouring rain!


Today it 63 degrees and raining.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Bright and sunny today! My birds are enjoying the clear blue skies.


----------



## Lovebirds

RodSD said:


> Today all my birds suddenly stopped flying. They just stayed on the roof. These happened after tinkering with food concentration. I am mystified! Yesterday, they were all crazy flying. They can't possibly get affected for just one day of food change, right? I've been tinkering with protein concentration for the last week, but went back to my original 12% protein the previous two days.


You wouldn't THINK so, but little things that mean nothing to us can affect these guys. I'd say, go back to what you WERE doing and see what happens. Like you, it's hard to imagine that something so simple would cause ALL of them to just stay on the roof. How many is "ALL" anyway? 5 or 50?


----------



## RodSD

They were back flying today. I just gave them the previous protein concentration. When I mean "all" I mean all of them so I know it has something to do with whatever change I did. Definitely not sickness. Weird birds. Scared the hell out of me. I am basically experimenting the effect of increasing the protein concentration to 14%-- a mere 2% additional. I didn't know it can affect their performance right away. Or at least the result shows around the third day. My guess is that they used all their energy the last time they flew. So my birds do well at 12%, but not 14%. I am tempted to do another experiment on how they perform with 10% protein. I might try that next week or 2 weeks from now. Or not at all! Have anyone feed their pigeons with a mere 10% protein and see how they did?


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 63 degrees sunny/cloudy.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today at the loft it is 70 degrees with a severe weather alert for thunderstorms.

I got some more pigeon feed today.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 72 degrees and the severe weather alert is still up.


----------



## Lovebirds

Had the birds out this morning. They didn't fly very long...maybe 35 minutes because it's VERY hot and humid here today. One day it's 70 and the next it's 90. Hard to get used to the high temps when you only get them a day or so at a time............anyway........I got the last bird in, and it was Poppy.....he was busy strutting this morning and didn't want to trap. Walked to the deck, sat down, and I see a shadow and think, "oh, there's still a bird out", and THEN, I see it's a little cooper hawk and he just buzzed the top of the loft. 3 minutes before, there was about 4 or 5 birds on the loft. That's the first hawk that we've "seen" in about 3 weeks. That was close..........


----------



## spirit wings

Lovebirds said:


> Had the birds out this morning. They didn't fly very long...maybe 35 minutes because it's VERY hot and humid here today. One day it's 70 and the next it's 90. Hard to get used to the high temps when you only get them a day or so at a time............anyway........I got the last bird in, and it was Poppy.....he was busy strutting this morning and didn't want to trap. Walked to the deck, sat down, and I see a shadow and think, "oh, there's still a bird out", and THEN, I see it's a little cooper hawk and he just buzzed the top of the loft. 3 minutes before, there was about 4 or 5 birds on the loft. That's the first hawk that we've "seen" in about 3 weeks. That was close..........


I was wondering if I would even let mine out today...so hot! I think I will just give them their bath water and call it a lazy day. tommorow should not be as hot, I have not seen a hawk in weeks also, hope seeing the one at your place this is not a sign of things to come.

ybs are trapping, starting to feed them like the rest, going to let out for the first time next week.....ugh


----------



## Lovebirds

spirit wings said:


> I was wondering if I would even let mine out today...so hot! I think I will just give them their bath water and call it a lazy day. tommorow should not be as hot, I have not seen a hawk in weeks also, hope seeing the one at your place this is not a sign of things to come.
> 
> ybs are trapping, starting to feed them like the rest, going to let out for the first time next week.....ugh


I started not to let mine out, but said, what the heck. Of course, it hotter now than it was at 9:00........I'd keep them in the loft now. My computer says it's 89.............yuck.....


----------



## Jay3

Renee, that was a close call. Glad everybody got in. Especially Poppy.


----------



## Ed

Young birds got tossed 20 miles this morning and they beat me home 
Its a good day today


----------



## Lovebirds

StoN3d said:


> Young birds got tossed 20 miles this morning and they beat me home
> Its a good day today


That's GREAT!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today I gave the pigeons Apple Cider Vinegar in their water.


----------



## Jay3

spirit wings said:


> I was wondering if I would even let mine out today...so hot! I think I will just give them their bath water and call it a lazy day. tommorow should not be as hot,


Wish you could send some of that hot weather up here. It's been cool and rainy here most of the time for the last few weeks. We only have a few short months of summer weather here in New England, and one of those months has been mostly wet.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 74 degrees & sunny. All of the pigeons are enjoying the sun.


----------



## spirit wings

Jay3 said:


> Wish you could send some of that hot weather up here. It's been cool and rainy here most of the time for the last few weeks. We only have a few short months of summer weather here in New England, and one of those months has been mostly wet.


Ill take it!, it gets so hot here you can't even think ,or move to do any work, I hate it, I know alot of folks hate snow, but I will take it anyday over 98 degrees, suana like, it's dangerouse too. the only joy I get out of it is to go swimming thats about it.


----------



## Lovebirds

spirit wings said:


> Ill take it!, it gets so hot here you can't even think ,or move to do any work, I hate it, I know alot of folks hate snow, but I will take it anyday over 98 degrees, suana like, it's dangerouse too. the only joy I get out of it is to go swimming thats about it.


Where are you from?? If I never see another snow flake, it will be too soon. Give me the heat............I LUV it!!


----------



## spirit wings

Lovebirds said:


> Where are you from?? If I never see another snow flake, it will be too soon. Give me the heat............I LUV it!!


I knew you were going to say that!...LOL, as I was typing "snow", you were the first person I thought of.....and your total dislike of it...


----------



## Lovebirds

spirit wings said:


> I knew you were going to say that!...LOL, as I was typing "snow", you were the first person I thought of.....and your total dislike of it...


I guess after 15,000 posts, you know me pretty well.............LOL


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 72 degrees & sunny. It is supposed to get up to 87 degrees!


----------



## bcr1

Today at the loft, I finally got pigeons!!!!


----------



## bcr1

Here is a pic of them.


----------



## RodSD

Congrats! I like the checker with white flight. I also like the red-bar bird.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

They are lovely.


----------



## bcr1

Thanks Jon. The red bar i am told is a silver. I have not figured out what colors are what. Noes not really matter to me though. He was raced 425 miles and supposedly did good. Too bad I wont be able to fly him, but his babies should be good.


----------



## bcr1

The checker you like is my other cock.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it was 70 degrees, sunny/cloudy and the pigeons enjoyed some bath water.


----------



## george simon

*My have started their molt and it won't be long and I will have loads of feathers, and that reminds me I must send some feathers to the group that is doing some resurche*GEORGE


----------



## Jay3

They don't want molted feathers. They want 4 or 5 removed from the bird. Even if you are almost positive that it they are from the same bird, pretty hard to be that definate. And if they are from more than the one bird, it would compromise the tests. It makes sense. Maybe better just make a pillow with them instead.


----------



## george simon

Jay3 said:


> They don't want molted feathers. They want 4 or 5 removed from the bird.


 *Yes I know I will even give them band numbers and breed type,and even family relationship*GEORGE


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 57 degrees with light rain.


----------



## Lovebirds

ThePigeonKid said:


> Today it is 57 degrees with light rain.


57!!  That's cold for this time of year. Are you in ALASKA??


----------



## bcr1

It it 57 here in beautiful northern Michigan too. Has been cruddy all week!


----------



## Jay3

70 here in Mass., and rainy. It's been raining almost everyday for a month. What's with the crazy weather this year?


----------



## bcr1

Global warming


----------



## Jay3

Well, I wish it would WARM up here!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Lovebirds said:


> 57!!  That's cold for this time of year. Are you in ALASKA??


Ohio actually.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 64 degrees & cloudy.


----------



## bcr1

Here is Queeen enjoying the sun that finally came out.


----------



## spirit wings

thats really nice......


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 72 degrees sunny/cloudy.


----------



## Squeeker

*Colorado USA*

Today is in the high 90's here.


----------



## TerriB

Only 82 today (89 yesterday). I hosed down the flight pen to try to cool things off. Archie took a shower in the spray - first one wing pit...then the other...then ruffle the rump feathers...then a vigorous bit of flapping to shake off the excess water. Happy bird lounging on one wing in the shade.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 72 degrees & sunny. 

*Squeeker,* I am glad that it was not as hot here.


----------



## RodSD

Yesterday the falcon was back for the first time. My birds were inside the loft safe because I decided not to fly them that day. Initially, I thought it was a hawk, but my friend pointed out the pointed wings.

Today they flew, but no incidence happened. I like it quiet and uneventful. So now I have Cooper's hawk, redtail and falcon to deal with.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 70 degrees and partly cloudy (It is supposed to get up to 81 degrees).


----------



## ezemaxima

This afternoon I watched 2 of my late hatch babies fly with the rest of the YB's while the rest of my late hatches sat on the roof.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 60 degrees & sunny.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 75 degrees & sunny.


----------



## RodSD

Today I got new Birmingham rollers.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 57 degrees and sunny.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

RodSD said:


> Today I got new Birmingham rollers.


Can you post some pics of them?


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 60 degrees.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

I found an egg under my dragoon hen this morning! This gonna be round three for them.


----------



## RodSD

I started my roller's second training today--feed call. They seem to get it already right away. They perked up and take notice when I whistle. Smart birds!


----------



## Jay3

I'm glad to hear that it's going well.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

The other day I seen a chipmunk, it tried to get into the pigeon loft, so I watched to see if it could. In the end, it couldn't get in.


----------



## RodSD

I was able to resettle my rollers today. They came out, flew very high, rolled, except the red grizzle which wont come out. For some unknown reason these rollers prefer to enter my loft door than my trap. LOL! They just wait for me to open the door before going in. They fly slow compared to my homers. My homers help them show the place. My rollers routed with them for 30 minutes. Then I had to call them in because their rolling seems to attract attention. Two of the birds are '08. These are the birds that escaped, but came back. The rest is '09. One of them (the dun) still squeaks.

This is their 6th day here in my loft. I was able to talked to the person who gave me these birds and he said that this family has good homing compared to other family. So I was confident and because my lost rollers returned, it even has given me more hope.

This was my process of resettling them: I put them on a settling cage and put them for 1 hour in front of the loft. I then put them on top of the loft roof for another hour. I then put them on the house roof for another hour. They can see other houses from this view. So they were outside for 3 hours. I did this for 2 or 3 days. I whistle when I feed them and they seemed to have associated with it already. I put them inside the loft after 3 days with me. They seemed to look fine so that was their quarantine days.

Trapping is another story. I already shoved them in my sputniks trap for 1 hour and locked them there. I even shoved them from the outside to the trap entrance. They somehow can't get it yet so I just remove my trap and let them come in and out in the opening. They still prefer to enter the loft door which is weird. They just stand there in front of the door, look at me, so I open the door for them and they go in.


----------



## Homer87

Today, I smelled something funky near my loft and saw a young skunk and also I saw a ground hog under my loft....


----------



## Jay3

Good Lord! Bet you were surprised. We get skunks here too, and I was worried about getting them under the loft, so I put hardware cloth around the bottom of it. That's all I'd need. LOL.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

I cleaned my loft out today, "stripped bare, nothin' there, clean as a whistle."


----------



## ezemaxima

Today I took all my OB, YB and resettled OB for a toss along the back roads to Hana about 40 air miles out/ 65 driving miles but blocked by the famous Haleakala mountain. Still missing 3 resettled OB cocks and 2 YB cocks.


----------



## RodSD

Hope they come back. They probably broke from the pack and went together somewhere.


----------



## ezemaxima

RodSD said:


> Hope they come back. They probably broke from the pack and went together somewhere.



The YB's are back but I'm still missing 2 resettled cocks ( Leroy and Troy)... and Troy's mate just laid her egg today... 

Here's what they look like...









Leroy









Troy


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today I got more pigeon feed.


----------



## TerriB

Sunny and HOT this week - mid-80's. Going to freeze some water bottles to set in the coop with a fan to help cool things down!


----------



## spirit wings

TerriB said:


> Sunny and HOT this week - mid-80's. Going to freeze some water bottles to set in the coop with a fan to help cool things down!


Thats funny! it's been in the mid 80's here too and we were all saying how cool it was for july...LOL.....


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here, it is 60 degrees and we are going to have thunderstorms for the next 5 days.


----------



## TrevorsCoop

Today i went to my grandpa to see the pigeons, and in the loft today. . . my two fav birds , Patch and Big Guy, almost ate out of my hand. Well Big Guy did, Patch got pretty close too


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today I got snap-on bands from Foy's.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

One of my squabs died yesterday.


----------



## Guest

are you treating them for canker like everyone has suggested earlier?


----------



## ThePigeonKid

I have been treating them.

The squab just hatched the other day, but it was really small.


----------



## Jay3

You treated the flock with metronidazole. What did you treat the squabs with? Did you treat them individually? I'm sorry you lost him.


----------



## tomyascaddy

today i just sat back and watched the pigeons sitting on the shelf on the front of the shed, then i opened the front wondering if they would fly out and come back again, but all they did was sit on the shelf watching me and the sky. ive only had them 3 days and they seem quite settled apart from when i go near them, and they're not so interested in flying away.


----------



## ezemaxima

I've been leaving my Sputnik trap open to the aviary but entrance into the loft closed and I was surprised to see 3 birds inside my aviary when I got home from work this evening. One was my lost resettled cock bird Troy that i took for a toss over a week ago. He seemed in pretty good condition for being gone for a little over a week. Then the second was my Bandit hen that escaped about five days ago. The last was a check YB and at first i thought it was my YB that I took for a single toss by mistake but it was not so i took it to my isolation cage. It's a little light so I'll fatten it up before releasing it. I bet it's one of those YB the racers are training now. It has the same AU band i got from Siegel's so I'll try to contact them and find out who they sold the band to. Band # 09 AA 11514


----------



## Ed

Took the young birds on a 50 mile road toss Saturday.
They beat me home 
It was a good training day.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Bought 100 lbs of feed today (15%) for $17.99 per 50 pound bag.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

A couple of days ago I got 50 pounds of feed. And six squabs hatched.


----------



## TerriB

Picking up stray molted feathers so they don't end up in the neighbor's yard!


----------



## bcr1

Here is my baby Fay 16 days old.


----------



## Guest

gonna be a very nice looking bird when it fills out


----------



## jmaxpsi

Today, the 1st egg of my white Kings hatched. Made sure it was okay and no ants are attracted to the egg shell as I got rid of it.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

bcr1 said:


> Here is my baby Fay 16 days old.



Very nice squab. Post more pics as it grows PLEASE.


----------



## Jay3

Baby Fay is just beautiful. I'd really like to see pictures of her as she grows. She's beautiful.


----------



## Yeasmin

bcr1 said:


> Here is my baby Fay 16 days old.


 O it is soo lovely...


----------



## seismic wonder2

*New guy here, San Diego*

Started construction of my loft yesterday (AUG 18th) from plans at http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm. 
I'll be starting step six today after work. The plans are easy and the inside is roomy...(The wife thinks I may have to move in...) I think I'll be ready to paint today or tomorrow. 

I'll post pics when I take them.


----------



## bcr1

I'm starting a thread for fay if you guys want to check it out.


----------



## jmaxpsi

One of my trumpeter of 2 weeks got out yesterday and did not return to it's cage. The other one is just sitting quiet in the cage. They were not a pair so I don't think I'll see the other one again.......


----------



## ThePigeonKid

jmaxpsi said:


> One of my trumpeter of 2 weeks got out yesterday and did not return to it's cage. The other one is just sitting quiet in the cage. They were not a pair so I don't think I'll see the other one again.......


I hope your pigeon returns. I lost 4 of my pigeons.


----------



## Pigeon lower

I cleaned my coop today And got all dusty. Then i split my birds up finally.


----------



## seismic wonder2

seismic wonder2 said:


> Started construction of my loft yesterday (AUG 18th) from plans at http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm.
> I'll be starting step six today after work. The plans are easy and the inside is roomy...(The wife thinks I may have to move in...) I think I'll be ready to paint today or tomorrow.
> 
> I'll post pics when I take them.


**update***

OK. Now I'm up to step nine and I have a question...
How big should I make the "trap" hole? I haven't seen any locals, lofts to copy. 
Any one in San Diego that can tell me what is a "normal" size hole to cut for future races?


----------



## Jay3

ThePigeonKid said:


> I hope your pigeon returns. I lost 9 of my pigeons.


Oh my. I'm sorry. How did you lose nine of them?


----------



## Jay3

bcr1 said:


> I'm starting a thread for fay if you guys want to check it out.


Sure will. Thanks.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 77 degrees and sunny. 


One squab died today but I wasn't to surprised, as it was a runt.


----------



## bcr1

Sorry to hear that P.K. Hope your birds aren't sick or anything!


----------



## Jay3

ThePigeonKid said:


> Today it is 77 degrees and sunny.
> 
> 
> One squab died today but I wasn't to surprised, as it was a runt.


Was he not being fed? They don't usually just die for no reason. Maybe he was sick.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

I do not think they are sick, but I am checking for any signs of anything.


----------



## Jay3

ThePigeonKid said:


> I do not think they are sick, but I am checking for any signs of anything.


How old was he?


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Thay were feeding it.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Jay3 said:


> How old was he?


he was 4 days old.


----------



## Jay3

Birds don't usually die just because they're small. And if they were feeding it.................


----------



## ezemaxima

Today after work I had to take an almost 2 hour round trip to buy my pigeon feed because I was out and when I got home I let my pigeons fly while I load their feed into my feed bins. After loading the bins; I looked around for them but only noticed 2 big birds hovering on the north side about half a mile away. I looked straight up and after looking for them for about 5 minutes... I spotted them flying way up in 2 groups.... most likely hens and the other cocks since I release them that way about 5 minutes apart. It was around 5pm when I let them out and the first bird back on the loft roof was at 615pm and the most was back by 630pm. Fed them and all where accounted for.

Spotted 2 lost birds mixed in with my birds while they was on the loft roof. Both blue bars and wearing the race clock band. Today must have been the start of the young birds racing season. One trapped into my loft and they other just flying around close. Captured it immediately and it was skinny and noticed it had a yellowish traces of feces on it tail. I gave it a dose of Baytril and a garlic tablet then into isolation. I'll get it better before releasing it. I now have 3 lost young birds (09 bands) in my possession. The other 2 (BB and DC) are scheduled to be released this coming week.


----------



## Jay3

Wouldn't it be better to look for the owners, than to just release them? I mean, if they were lost to begin with, won't they just get lost again? Shouldn't their owners be notified that you have them?


----------



## ezemaxima

Jay3 said:


> Wouldn't it be better to look for the owners, than to just release them? I mean, if they were lost to begin with, won't they just get lost again? Shouldn't their owners be notified that you have them?


I've tried and i believe that I have the most comprehensive list of fanciers for the state of Hawaii. I made contact with some but are not willing to spend to get them shipped and tells me to just release it when it's on better health. Some let me keep the bird.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

If they are not willing to pick up or ship out their birds at their expense then I would release them when the birds are in better shape to make it back home. If you decide to keep them that's great but if you don't at least they'll have a fighting chance to get back home on their own. Assuming that the bird has good enough homing instinct to do so.


----------



## Jay3

ezemaxima said:


> I've tried and i believe that I have the most comprehensive list of fanciers for the state of Hawaii. I made contact with some but are not willing to spend to get them shipped and tells me to just release it when it's on better health. Some let me keep the bird.


I think maybe the ones you keep are better off. They may have gotten lost the first time. If so, then they'll probably just get lost again.


----------



## brandonf

just thought id share this pic of this guy. hes quite a handfull


----------



## Jay3

Pretty little thing, isn't he?


----------



## ThePigeonKid

I love the coloring.


----------



## ezemaxima

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> If they are not willing to pick up or ship out their birds at their expense then I would release them when the birds are in better shape to make it back home. If you decide to keep them that's great but if you don't at least they'll have a fighting chance to get back home on their own. Assuming that the bird has good enough homing instinct to do so.





Jay3 said:


> I think maybe the ones you keep are better off. They may have gotten lost the first time. If so, then they'll probably just get lost again.


As much as I want to keep them all.... my loft is pretty much over crowded already.. I did have 2 birds that I released about 5 miles away from my home after getting them back in shape and it came back to my loft the next day. Some that I kept from last year are already rehomed....


----------



## Jay3

ezemaxima said:


> As much as I want to keep them all.... my loft is pretty much over crowded already.. I did have 2 birds that I released about 5 miles away from my home after getting them back in shape and it came back to my loft the next day. Some that I kept from last year are already rehomed....


I think they like it better there.


----------



## Guest

ezemaxima said:


> As much as I want to keep them all.... my loft is pretty much over crowded already.. I did have 2 birds that I released about 5 miles away from my home after getting them back in shape and it came back to my loft the next day. Some that I kept from last year are already rehomed....


your loft cant be that bad if they keep finding their way to you lol  at least they are getting good grub


----------



## ezemaxima

Jay3 said:


> I think they like it better there.





LokotaLoft said:


> your loft cant be that bad if they keep finding their way to you lol  at least they are getting good grub



I don't feel they are over crowded but by guidelines... my loft is crowded.

I think they find their way to me since I'm the only one that pretty much have a large group of birds loft flying almost everyday... There's not too many fancier around my area but there are many locations where ferals hangout near me.


----------



## ezemaxima

Time to get back on track for this posting.... 


Today while loft flying a guy actually tracked me down by following my birds loft flying. He then gets out and told me he found this pigeon that wouldn't fly. He was holding a large plastic bucket and I was thinking this bird must be hurt. I looked down into the bucket and I see a Checkered pigeon. I picked it up and it was so skinny and weak it didn't even struggle then I notice the race clock band on one leg and a 2009 AU band on the other. I then place it with the other bird that came last Sunday. When I fed them i noticed it was too weak to even eat so I hand fed it then gave it electrolytes. I also gave it a garlic and calcium tablet.


----------



## TAWhatley

ezemaxima said:


> Time to get back on track for this posting....
> 
> 
> Today while loft flying a guy actually tracked me down by following my birds loft flying. He then gets out and told me he found this pigeon that wouldn't fly. He was holding a large plastic bucket and I was thinking this bird must be hurt. I looked down into the bucket and I see a Checkered pigeon. I picked it up and it was so skinny and weak it didn't even struggle then I notice the race clock band on one leg and a 2009 AU band on the other. I then place it with the other bird that came last Sunday. When I fed them i noticed it was too weak to even eat so I hand fed it then gave it electrolytes. I also gave it a garlic and calcium tablet.



Good on you, Eze! Thank you so much for helping all these birds that end up at your place!

Terry


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 54 degrees and sunny.


----------



## ezemaxima

Yesterday afternoon around 5pm.. my prisoner bird "Bandit strain" i named "Duke" got out of the loft and flew without looking back. He is currently raising 2 babies that's about ready to be weaned out. I loft fly my birds this afternoon but no sign of him. I went to church around 530pm and when i got back it was already dark. My nephew told me he saw "Duke" flying around the neighborhood and he never bothered to release some birds thinking I already locked the loft.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/planned-late-hatches-39615.html the 2 white grizzles are his babies.

Here's a pic of "Duke" with his mate "Motley"


----------



## TerriB

So sorry about Duke! Sure hope he hangs around long enough to return to your loft.

I really like your idea of using a cooling rack under the nest bowl for easier poop control!


----------



## Jay3

Damn! It's only October 18th, and it's Bloody Snowing outside. The thermometer says about 32 degrees! I hope this isn't going to be a preview of the weather to come. The kids will be trick or treating in snow shoes and mittens! And I haven't gotten the plastic up around the aviary yet!


----------



## spirit wings

Jay3 said:


> Damn! It's only October 18th, and it's Bloody Snowing outside. The thermometer says about 32 degrees! I hope this isn't going to be a preview of the weather to come. The kids will be trick or treating in snow shoes and mittens! And I haven't gotten the plastic up around the aviary yet!


great horneytoads! snowing? oh boy, I think the east coast is going to get hammerd this winter from what "they" are saying...Im not sure Iam ready for all that. the kids can make a jack-0-lantern snow man...lol...


----------



## Jay3

spirit wings said:


> great horneytoads! snowing? oh boy, I think the east coast is going to get hammerd this winter from what "they" are saying...Im not sure Iam ready for all that. the kids can make a jack-0-lantern snow man...lol...


Very cute! Jack O Lantern Snowman!


----------



## ezemaxima

spirit wings said:


> great horneytoads! snowing? oh boy, I think the east coast is going to get hammerd this winter from what "they" are saying...Im not sure Iam ready for all that. the kids can make a jack-0-lantern snow man...lol...


Post some pics when they do make one.


----------



## Msfreebird

It snowed like h*** here last night! Wet flakes the size of golf balls 
My flight cages aren't covered yet either - But its suppose to be in the 60's this week here.
Sun is shining now - so guess what I'm doing today!


----------



## Msfreebird

spirit wings said:


> great horneytoads! snowing? oh boy, I think the east coast is going to get hammerd this winter from what "they" are saying..


Bite your tongue


----------



## ThePigeonKid

It is 38 degrees and sunny, it is supposed to get up to 57 here.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 52 degrees and sunny.


----------



## Jay3

Msfreebird said:


> It snowed like h*** here last night! Wet flakes the size of golf balls
> My flight cages aren't covered yet either - But its suppose to be in the 60's this week here.
> Sun is shining now - so guess what I'm doing today!


My aviery isn't covered yet either! Tomorrow and Thursday are supposed to be warm, so I'll try to get it done after work. I don't want to be out there doing it in the cold. Ordered more heating elements, just for backup. That large flight pen of yours will take some work to get it all covered.


----------



## Msfreebird

Jay3 said:


> My aviery isn't covered yet either! Tomorrow and Thursday are supposed to be warm, so I'll try to get it done after work. I don't want to be out there doing it in the cold. Ordered more heating elements, just for backup. That large flight pen of yours will take some work to get it all covered.


Well I didn't get mine covered yesterday like I planned  I got carried away cleaning and playing with the birds.
I'm trying that "stall dry" with corn cob bedding on the loft floor that was suggested here AND I picked up a shop vac 
It's too dark when I get home from work so I'm gonna have to do it this weekend - hope its nice weather!


----------



## Pigeon lower

Finally got my birds done for pmv, on sunday!


----------



## Jay3

Msfreebird said:


> Well I didn't get mine covered yesterday like I planned  I got carried away cleaning and playing with the birds.
> I'm trying that "stall dry" with corn cob bedding on the loft floor that was suggested here AND I picked up a shop vac
> It's too dark when I get home from work so I'm gonna have to do it this weekend - hope its nice weather!


Here it is supposed to be like 70 on Thurs., but I think mid 50s on the weekend. Don't think it's supposed to rain though. I have the wood cut and drilled that I put on the edges of the plastic, and the roll of plastic. I also use a tarp that can be lifted on one side for the really nice days to let the fresh air in. I hope I can get out there when it's warm. I hate working in the cold.


----------



## Msfreebird

Jay3 said:


> Here it is supposed to be like 70 on Thurs., but I think mid 50s on the weekend. Don't think it's supposed to rain though. I have the wood cut and drilled that I put on the edges of the plastic, and the roll of plastic. I also use a tarp that can be lifted on one side for the really nice days to let the fresh air in. I hope I can get out there when it's warm. I hate working in the cold.


I don't mind 50 degrees and UP! As long as its not raining 
I have everything ready - just have to put it up


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 61 and sunny, all of the pigeons are enjoying the warmth.


----------



## birds+me=happy

It's 70 and sunny here, about as good as you can get. This whole week has just been Great around here. Hope it stays that way.


----------



## kaftardoost

*Solo*

This beauty, "Solo" is the last one of 09 breeding. Her full and identical sister, from first nest in March who became a prey to cooper was as loving and friendly. Must be in the genes


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 70 degrees.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 51 degrees, I cleaned the loft today.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

It is cloudy, 54 degrees and I am cleaning my fish tank today....did the BirdHouse yesterday


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 66 degrees and sunny.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 67 degrees and sunny.


----------



## Victor

It is 70 degrees at Tooterville ...

I am at work



BLAHHHH!


----------



## spirit wings

Victor said:


> It is 70 degrees at Tooterville ...
> 
> I am at work
> 
> 
> 
> BLAHHHH!


work!!!!! on a sunday....what up with that? yuck...Im sorry.

today is lazy day at Beech tree knoll, birds bathing and sitting in the 72 degree sunshine...ahhh I love sundays...


----------



## Victor

I am to blame for that. I have the seniority to have weekends off BUT working afternoons and early nights has its atvantages. I work a 10 hour shift and am off three days in the middle of the week. It works well especially during camping season.

My pigeons are having a great time enjoying the Indian Summer that is FINALLY here. The coop is 3/4 sealed up for winter . I complete the "winterization" when winter actually starts to keep them from getting too warm inside.

Up to 10 pigeons now with my latest addition, Feisty. He as most of you know is a grounded bird. He is healthy now depsite that he has no use of his right wing, but can slap like heck with his left. By the way, he IS male. He confirmed this just a few hours ago this morning when he was out in the aviary with the girls. I can't place him out with the males because most of them intimidate him. He is a smart one.


----------



## kingsley hannah

over cast windy and 10 deg cellsuis here at wings of love loft, loft was cleened yesterday and pine needles added to the loft,
opened up the front of the loft cos its suposed to be summer and today had to shut it up again lol


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 55 degrees, I cleaned the loft today.


----------



## Jay3

Victor said:


> I am to blame for that. I have the seniority to have weekends off BUT working afternoons and early nights has its atvantages. I work a 10 hour shift and am off three days in the middle of the week. It works well especially during camping season.
> 
> My pigeons are having a great time enjoying the Indian Summer that is FINALLY here. The coop is 3/4 sealed up for winter . I complete the "winterization" when winter actually starts to keep them from getting too warm inside.
> 
> Up to 10 pigeons now with my latest addition, Feisty. He as most of you know is a grounded bird. He is healthy now depsite that he has no use of his right wing, but can slap like heck with his left. By the way, he IS male. He confirmed this just a few hours ago this morning when he was out in the aviary with the girls. I can't place him out with the males because most of them intimidate him. He is a smart one.


I must have missed that somewhere. I didn't know, or maybe I forgot that you had a grounded bird. He probably loves having the females all to himself. LOL. It's been great weather here in Mass. too, the last couple of days. 70ish. Today started getting cooler again. Aviary is 3/4 plastic covered for the winter.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 36 degrees and sunny.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 58 degrees and sunny.


----------



## Guest

there has to be more then just a temp and how much sun going on at the loft on a daily basis right ? the birds enjoyed a good fly tonight , no hawks in the neighborhood lots of wind though so they enjoyed a good soar ,they ate well and called it a night


----------



## ThePigeonKid

All of the pigeons are cool  and it is 52 degrees.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

What's up at your lofts?


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel

I started construction on my new one


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Can you post some pics? PLEASE


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel

Don't have a camera with me at the moment, sorry


----------



## ThePigeonKid

That's alright. I understand how that is.


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel

But soon as I aquire one, I shall post some


----------



## ThePigeonKid

OK, I will be looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel

I will also post pics of my _beautiful_ birds when the arrive


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 30 degrees.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Today it is 25 degrees and all of the pigeons are doing well. What's up at your lofts?


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

Just banded my first 2 birds today.... YEAH !!


----------



## Airbaby

Were getting out first round of youngsters settled out on the landing platform inside of a settleing cage...some will stay out of a while and few trapped right away.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Tim's Tumblers said:


> Just banded my first 2 birds today.... YEAH !!


Cool! Can you post some pics?


----------



## romanallover

a pair of homers I bought couple of months ago mated in my coop for the first time, I'll have first egg in 10days


----------



## ThePigeonKid

romanallover said:


> a pair of homers I bought couple of months ago mated in my coop for the first time, I'll have first egg in 10days


That's cool!


----------



## romanallover

ThePigeonKid said:


> That's cool!


you know as I read a mated pair will mate and then the cock will chase the hen to make a nest and lay the first egg in the next ten days, being that today is the weekend I had a chance to spend alot of time watching my pigeons, and I saw how three pairs copulated but some did it *several times* I thought it was just one time and then they get busy with the nest?


----------



## ThePigeonKid

All of my pigeons are doing well. What's up at your lofts?


----------



## Gnuretiree

I moved 16 young birds into my new loft in preparation for the coming racing season. I have anothe 8 that will be going over there this week. I Haven't seen a Coopers Hawk here in 2 weeks and have been flying the old birds. Life is good. 

Hugh,
Salisbury, Ct


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Gnuretiree said:


> I moved 16 young birds into my new loft in preparation for the coming racing season. I have anothe 8 that will be going over there this week. I Haven't seen a Coopers Hawk here in 2 weeks and have been flying the old birds. Life is good.
> 
> Hugh,
> Salisbury, Ct


Can you post some pics of your birds?


----------



## yopigeonguy

today, my first squab was banded.!


----------



## TerriB

Hey, congratulations!


----------



## LovesPijjies

I only have two pigeons but I am so enjoyig this thread and the pictures and updates about the young birds! Some of what has happened with the hawks is so sad!

I would really love to see some of your lofts in real life with all your beautiful pigeons!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

All of my pigeons are doing well. What's up at your lofts?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Plans for the next season is underway!


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well another year has come and gone, does every one have thier water heaters cleaned up and ready for the coming winter?
Dave


----------



## Jay3

Don't need to, as my loft doesn't get cold enough to freeze. LOL.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing

Today in my loft my daughter opened the door wide open, and let my rollers out, I thought the were gone forever. I was catching my homers for a training toss. All but the 2 homers I had in the basket followed, so I let them all fly. As we were feeding, Haley's homer, Uno, hit the power line in the yard. We thought it was a disaster today, but the rollers came back(only had them a week or so) and it looks like Uno is going to be ok. WOW WHAT A DAY!!


----------



## Jay3

Chromie said:


> Today in my loft my daughter opened the door wide open, and let my rollers out, I thought the were gone forever. I was catching my homers for a training toss. All but the 2 homers I had in the basket followed, so I let them all fly. As we were feeding, Haley's homer, Uno, hit the power line in the yard. We thought it was a disaster today, but the rollers came back(only had them a week or so) and it looks like Uno is going to be ok. WOW WHAT A DAY!!


Glad Uno is okay. Those power lines can cause a lot of damage.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing

Jay3 said:


> Glad Uno is okay. Those power lines can cause a lot of damage.


I'm not totally sure he is OK, but he doesn't seem to have any broken wings, just a skinned up spot under the right wing, both seem to be lined up good when he is standing. and of course there aren't any bones sticking out, I sure hope a few days of rest will fix him up. My daughter cried for 30 minutes when it happened.


----------



## Jay3

Oh. Poor bird. I hope he's fine in a few days. He probably just needs rest. You could put an antibiotic cream on the scrape. Glad it wasn't worse. Tell your daughter he will probably be fine.


----------



## Guest

Jay3 said:


> Oh. Poor bird. I hope he's fine in a few days. He probably just needs rest. You could put an antibiotic cream on the scrape. Glad it wasn't worse. Tell your daughter he will probably be fine.


agreed ...you bird prolly needs some rest so he can recooperate from that hit , give it a few days and it should be all good if there is no breaks that is


----------

